# Nova Wars Baby!



## Ralts Bloodthorne

This weekend we did some Future Fun.

The PC's came in on a hot LZ, the dropship pilot (A PC) had to make an orbital insertion under fire, hit the targeted LZ, then hold position under fire while the other PC's dismounted and the last PC (Ships gunner) raked the area with Firelinked Gauss weapons, trying to keep the Spooks heads down.

The Hornet Mark III came barrelling down in atmosphere, ECM's on full, the pilot making a straight nose-dive for the LZ, no funny stuff, just trying to break the horizon in a hell of a hurry.

Starship Dodge Feat: Once per round, per point of Dex Bonus, the pilot of a light or smaller craft may make an opposed Drive check (DC = Attack Roll) to avoid being hit. Special: Must have the Piloting Nueral Jack.

The five PC's in the back are all sweating this, knowing that there's nothing they can do, and one hit from a planetary particle beam battery and they are so much carbon ash.

Two PC's do last minute checks on thier gear.

The Hornet takes a grazing hit from a mobile Anti-Aircraft gun, but the tachyon field holds (90 points - 50 DR) well enough to keep the ship from suffering more than minor damage (40 points) to the hull. Everyone inside is belted in, and the inertia compensators hold so there is no impact damage from the coherent light.

The gunner strafes a ramjet shrieking by, then switches his aim toward the air to air missile it launched. The ramjet keeps going, raining shards of armor, but the missile explodes... (Rolls to hit)

The dropship hits the LZ, and the gunner begins laying down fire while the PC's bail out the back, looking around. One PC pops up an aireal recon drone, but it's quickly shot down.

The Combat Cyborg sees a missile coming in, and knocks it out of the air with his point defense system, and the party runs across the tarmac of the spaceport landing grid for the command building.

The gunner lays down cover fire, concentrating on a bunker that is tearing up the tachyon field with Particle Beam Cannon (54 points average) but doing minor damage to the ship. The pilot is forced to goose the ship out of the way several times.

The ground pounders hit the building, and begin facing the security forces as the pilot sees a Corvette powering up. The pilot launches the dropships only missiles, and all of them impact on the corvette, heavily damaging it. The gunner finishes it off with long bursts from the Gauss Guns.

One of the PC's is down, his Nova Star power armor failing under crossed fire from 3 Spook heavy weapons teams, and the borg is laying down fire to keep the team medic covered (An andriod) while he drags the fallen PC back and checks the status readouts.

He's dead, his chest blown out when the Arclight PPC caved in his breastplate and caused his cells to instantly turn to steam. They hit the emergency destruct switch as the building shudders. The second team has set the demo charges on the Starports defense grid's computers.

Outside, the fight is raging, two dropships have crashed into the tarmac. One PC on the other dropship tears loose from the wreckage, pops free his damage missile launcher, and begins hosing fire at an oncoming hover tank. In the other, the PC is dead, the dropship falling from 3,500 feet and exploding when it hit the tarmac.

("DAMN!" yells the PC, and grabs another clone sheet, "This is getting nasty!")

The team inside building comes out, just as another hover-tank comes around the corner.

("Where are these blasted tanks coming from?" asks one. "ConFedMilInt said the spaceport wasn't guarded.")

The team runs across the tarmac, where the arriving borg manages to kill 2 of the tanks but is dropped by another heavy hover-tank arriving with a pair of quick strike infantry carriers.

They leap aboard the dropships, and the andriod sprints across the tarmac, racing for the fallen cyborg. He pulls the intact cerebral chassis from the cyborg and runs back for the dropship. The dropship is heating up the fusion torch for liftoff and the gunner is laying the Gauss Cannons into two more hovertanks.

The dropship lurches, taking a hard hit, and the troop-bay is holed. Everyone goes to internal armor environment as the andriod and the hapless borg cerebral chassis get on board.

The pilot punches it as the intact borg fires a brace of rockets and dumps his now empty rocket pack out of the back of the dropship as it takes off.

The dropship powers up out of atmosphere, and docks with the troop-ship. Smoking, reduced to 15 hp, and 7 out of 19 PC's used (It's called a "meatgrinder" campaign, and uses clones, memory engram downloads, and soul-chips) Killed In Action and mission accomplished.

The players switch characters to thier light assault fighters as the carrier launches defensive ships when an enemy fleet drops out of shuntspace, obviously returning to Theranod IX for post-battle refits.



Fun for everyone, eh?

_BTW-We REALLY are going to need a d20 Future icon for the thread titles_


----------



## ragboy

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> This weekend we did some Future Fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun for everyone, eh?



Holy crap! That's d20 Future with a BANG! Any chance you'd write this up as a Story Hour? How about post the stats and house rules here? Come on... You know you want to.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Meat Grinder Campaign​
The galaxy is at war. It doesn't matter which galaxy, or who thier fighting. That's up to the GM, not me. The whole basis on this is a war that consumes whole planets. There are vast fleet moving through space to engage one another, assault planets, and sometimes, burn a planet to a cinder.

Ground troops are landed, either the huge planetary assault borgs, the Collosal Mecha, and the little crunchies, sometimes even armored in power armor. Dropships are sharded out of the sky by planetary defense batteries, and death comes quickly and often to PC's.

How to keep some form of continuity?

Three advances:

Forcegrowth Clones
Mental Engram Recording
Soulchips.

*Forcegrowth Cloning*
For the last 200 years, the ability to clone humans and other intelligent races had been mastered. From a culture of cells to fully grown adult could be accomplished in mere days through forced growth technology, electrostimulation of the muscles. The procedure, while prefected, is still prohibitively expensive, requiring vast facilities and highly professional technicians.
  This allows a body to be completely regrown, without any ability adjustments due to level, enhancements (excluding genetic engineering) or damage being applied, within 2d4 days.
  The body will be mindless, however.
  Cost: 85
  Restriction: None

*Memory Engram Recording*
  The brain is a highly complex organ. With the furrows and ridges of the brain, as well as stored electrical and chemical charges making up personality, memory and intelligence.
  With advanced tissue mapping and imaging, electrostatic mapping, and nuerochemical tracking, the science of recording the "person" from the brain has been in use for over a century. Sadly, it is hideously expensive, and care must be taken from keeping the recording from awakening. Those recording that wake up usually hit the virtual "panic button" and request either being put back to sleep, or petition for Artifical Sentience Status.
  This keeps all skills, feats, muscle memory, etc at the time of the recording. When combined with the Forcegrowth cloning, this allows a PC to be technologically resurrected if they are killed.
  Cost: 60
  Restriction: Liscensed (+1)

*Soulchip*
  With advances in neural mapping, the Soulchip is a spinoff technology of the Mental Engram Recording (above) science, and represents a massive leap in recovering those who have died.
  In use solely by the military at this time, as the procedure is experimental at best, and the long term psychological effects are unknown, this chip stores the person's memories of whom it is implanted in.
  When the person is killed, the soulchip broadcasts a high powered, highly compressed signal to a nearby "Soul Catcher" via FTL communications wave, where it is recorded. Using this technology, a character would even remember thier own death.
  Combined with Force Growth Cloning, a dead character can be back in action within 2d4 days.
  Cost: HALF the characters current wealth, and 1/3 of thier gained wealth for next 250 years.
  Restriction: Military (+3)



_Yes, highly restrictive in the cost sense, but hey, it worked for us. Feel free to adjust the cost if you want._

"Welcome to the future, meat-sacks. Even if you are killed, I still own you! You are still mine! Not even death gets you out of this contract. And do not think I will hesitate to kill you to prove a point about just how unfit for combat you are!"-Drill Sergeant Alex Hargrave, Confederate Marine Corps


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

ragboy said:
			
		

> Holy crap! That's d20 Future with a BANG! Any chance you'd write this up as a Story Hour? How about post the stats and house rules here? Come on... You know you want to.




I fully intend on it.

House rules run somewhat like this:

Background (From Darwin's World 2) and Occupation and Base Class are up to the player. Heroic stat-block of 18, 16, 15, 14, 12, 10 put however they want. For the game, we do "Terran Confederacy" with the pilot classes being Navy (ConFed Fleet) and the ground pounders/cyborgs being Marines (ConFed Corps).

We adjust cybernetics as per the following:

*Torso Replacement (PL 7)*
  This is the beginning of full cybernetic conversion for a character. The cyber-torso means, simply, having your brain scooped out and put in a life support chassis, and your body entirely replaced.
  The character is immediately loses all constitution bonuses to fortitude, hit points, etc. They still retain a constitution score, however, due to the few remaining biolgoical parts. However, they suffer a -8 penalty.
  The character does NOT become a contruct, is still subject to critical hits, mind affecting spells, psionics and massive damage checks.
  The Torso replacement comes complete with organ replacement, advanced prosthetic limbs, and a cerbral chassis.

*Type:* External
*Hardness:* 10 (limb hardness is raised to meet torso)
*Hitpoints:* 100 bonus hit points.
*Base Purchase DC:* 32
*Restriction:* Liscensed (+1)

*Improved Torso Replacement [PL 8]*
  As per Torso replacement, this one takes advantage of newer materials, better minaturization, and faster processors, as well as better cyberentic technology.
  The Torso Replacement comes complete with Advanced Artifical Organs, Hyperlimbs and an advanced cerberal chassis.

*Type:* External
*Hardness:* 15 (limb hardness is raised to meet torso)
*Hit Points:* 150 bonus hitpoints to total
*Base Purchase DC:* 35

*Hyperlimbs [PL 8]*
  With the steady advances of cybernetic technology, the Hyperlimb is the answer to your meat arms! No longer slow, clumsy, sticky and goopy, the hyperlimb is everything you've never dared of dreaming of, in a high tech, sleek package that says: "I've got it all, and I don't need meat."-Advertisement by Zeratine Systems Technologies, Articial Systems
  Hyperlimbs replaces the former biological limb with advanced alloys, software, computers and high tensile constrcuts. With memetic polyalloys and nanofluid resiviors, complete with micro-creation engine, the Hyperlimb is today's answer to computers and implants of the past.
*Benifit* A hyperlimb not only duplicates the previous limbs function, but has enhanced strength, reflexes and toughness. It does not count toward the total number of cybernetic attatchments and allows up to 2 additional attatchments on that limb free of cost. The limb has +4 strength, +2 Dex.  Creation Engine software allows those slots to be automatically configured on the fly as long as the fees are promptly paid up by the onboard nanoconfiguration nanites.

*Type:* External
*Hardness/Hit Points:* 10/20 (for each limb, 10 bonus HP to total)
*Base Purchase DC:* 25
*Restriction:* Liscensed (+1)

*Cerebral Chassis[PL 7]*
  Ever wish your skull wasn't in the way? Tired of that flesh-tube body? Want to run the net like the professionals do? Is your body wearing out, or are you just tired of it? Then the FreedomTek Cerebral Chassis is for you! By simply removing your brain and part of your spinal cord from that biological trash called a body, you can have the body of your dreams created at one of our subsidiary manufactures? Why be you, when you can be improved?--From an entertianlink burst.
  By removing the brain and putting it in a nutrient filled resivior, attaching optical cybernetics and connecting neural motor control tissue to cybernetic body controls, this cybernetic removes the physical body entirely. Mnenomic enhancers are added, as well as hardware and software for constant diagnostics. Radio implants keep the brain in contact with other cerebral chassis within 20' (12 channel)
*Benift* To your meat body? None. They toss it in the dumpster. Con, -8, Str: Reduced to zero, Dex: Reduced to Zero, +4 Int, Cha -8. Constitution bonus is set at +4 for the amount of cybernetics the character can recieve. The following are not considered to have a cost: Visual sensors, audio sensors, audio speech device, ID chip.

*Type:* External
*Hardness/Hitpoints:* 0/5
*Base Purchase Price:* 40
*Restriction:* Liscensed (+1)

*Military Cerebral Chassis [PL 8]*
  As above with the following changes:
 Constitution bonus is set at +8 for the amount of cybernetics the character can recieve. The following are not considered to have a cost: Visual sensors, audio sensors, audio speech device, ID chip. Robotic accessories and sensor systems are considered to be cybernetic implants.
  Intillegence +8, Spot, Search, Listen +4 equipment bonus.

*Hardness/Hit points:* 10/30
*Base Purchase Price:* 50
*Restriction:* Military (+3)

Later, I'll post some full conversion cyborgs.


----------



## Piratecat

I wanna play.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Terran Confederate Marine Corps*

Terran Confederate Marine Corps​ 

Unlike militaries of the past, the TCMC is completely staffed by volunteers, but it's some of the volunteers that suprise those who look closely at the TCMC. Terminally ill patients who volunteered to undergo full cybernetic conversion in return for 15 years of service in the Corps, hardened criminals who exchanged thier sentences at a 2:1 rate. Combat drops, surviving certian missions, and volunteering for certian duties decreases the ratio even faster.

The TCMC specializes in everything from hostage rescue to ship to ship boarding parties to planetary assault drops under fire. They are feared throughout the galaxy for toughness, determination, skill, and the fact that they do not surrender. Ever.

Training is an intense 1 year program of memory conditioning, surgery, genetic enhancements, gene-therapy, nanite injections, training in equipment and survival, culminating in at least 6 months in a hostile zone. Many trainees die at least once during training, but despite common rumor, the TCMC does not go out of it's way to kill trainees.

All TCMC soldiers have a soulchip implanted upon entry to the TCMC, ensuring that the Confederacy will get thier money's worth out of all applicants. Even death does not stop a recruit, as they can continue service as a digital sentient or even a full conversion cyborg.

A typical term of service in the TCMC is 10 years, although combat award and hazardous duty may lessen that.

All soldiers are "backed up" before hazardous drops, and are ensured by contract to be "reloaded" should anything happen to kill them. Between the soulchips, soul catchers, forcegrowth and Mneomic recording, the TCMC wastes nothing, not even soldiers.

Strangely enough, there are no officers above the rank of Colonel in the TCMC and no NCO's above the rank of Master Gunnery Sergeant.

The TCMC tradationally carries the M-242 MAW, wears the Goblin IV Power Armor or the Pounder Body Armor.

*Mechanics Section*
The following is adjusted: +2 on Str (to a minimum of 16. If lower after addtion, then raise to 16); +2 on Con (to a minimum of 16, raise to 16 if lower); +2 on Dex (to a minimum of 14, if lower after modification, raise to 14)
*The following become class skills:* Knowledge (Tactics), Spot, Survival
*The following feats are granted:* Military Unpowered Armor Profiency, Military Weapons Profiency, Military Powered Armor Profiency.


*M-242 MAW [PL-7]*​The M-242 Magnetic Accellerator Weapon has been that staple of the TCMC for the last 125 years. Basically nothing more than an electromagentic rifle, the MAW uses an ammunition hopper than compresses/shaves/slices matter placed inside of it to feed the chamber. The inate magnetism of the matter inside of the chamber is used to accellerate it, the magnetic coils inside of the barrel destabilize the electron valiances and cause agitation of the nuclie of the atoms, causing the matter to collapse within microseconds of leaving the barrel, and striking the target with a supersolid slug.

With a long, reliable service record behind it, the MAW is used by the TCMC for many missions, from an emplaced weapon (mounted on a tripod) to Mecha weaponry (usually unminaturized), to a hand weapon. The ease in reloading, and gaurentee that ammo can be aquired makes it a favorite.
*Damage:* 10d10*
*Critical:* x3
*Damage Type:* Ballistic
*Range Increment:* 40 ft
*Rate of Fire:* S,B,A
*Magazine:* Holds 20 shots of matter. To refill the hopper takes 1 attack action
*Size:* Large
*Weight:* 10 lbs
*Purchase DC:* 30
*Restriction:* Military (+3)
*Due to the penetrator nature of the supersolid, the first 10 points of hardness of the target are ignored.
*Gadgets*: Minaturization (Down from Gargantuan), Satellite datalink (integral), video scope (integral), Gravetic Recoil Redirectors
_If attached to power armor or Mecha, the MAW has the following_
*Equipment Slots:* 1 (May be handheld if the armor is Large or smaller)
*Activation:* Attack action
*Target:* Single Target
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* None

*Pounder Body Armor [heavy armor][PL 8]*​  The Standard TCMC infantry armor, this armor is tough, shielded, and used for everything from ship boarding to planetary assaults to garrison duty on occupied planets.
  The use of this armor is taught in basic training, with focus on the musculature and reflexive enhancements.
  The Pounder Body Armor provide a +6 strength and a +4 Dexterity enhancement. The wearer is also able to lift and carry five times the normal amount of wieght, and does not accumulate fatigue from encumberance.
  The shielding provides DR 15/- against attacks, as well as adds 50 hitpoints to the character. These hp are removed first, and once gone, the DR fails also. The shielding regenerates 1 hp per minute, but if fully depleted, takes 6 hours to recharge.
  The pounder also contains 2 slots for mission adjustable equipment.
*Equipment Bonus:* +12
*Nonprof. Bonus:* +1
*Max Dex Bonus:* +1
*Armor Penalty:* -8
*Speed:* 30 ft
*Weight:* 45 lbs
*Purchase DC:* 29
*Restriction:* Mil (+3)
*Gadgets:* Environment Seal, Integrated Equipment (HUD Software, Targeting), Self Repairing Integrated Equipment (Radio), Integrated Equipment (Cold Fusion  Power Backpack), Integrated Equipment (Gravity Anchor), Integrated Equipment (Shielding)

*Teleportation Disrupter[PL 8]*​  With the creation of matter teleportation, a battlefield solution had to be created in order to stop massive influxes of reenforcement, teleporting munitions reloads, etc.
  A side effect of the Temporal Dissonance Cannon is tachyon instability in the region, and scientists began by investigating that effect in order to find a way to block matter transfer but still allow life to continue (unlike the Herod Experiment, where the teleportation blocker caused tachyons to beyond, and half the planet to sudden become submolecular particles) and physical objects to remain unchanged.
  The result was the Teleportation Disruptor. Of varying size depending on mission necessity (most 27th Century vehicles and armor use one, with a single wavelength left out to allow thier munitions bays to be reloaded) in order to blockade an area that may range from the size of car (10x20) to a whole city.
  The Artificial Systems are known to have surrounded many planets with satellite rings to keep "Skip Bombs" from being used, or troops teleporting in, which brings it right back to dropship and groundpounder time.


*Gadget*
*Gravitic Redirector [PL 6]*
  This gadget allows a ballistic weapon to be weilded after minaturization has compressed the weapon without undue recoil affecting the weapon or user. It also negates the burst fire attack penalty.
*Restriction:* Ballistic Weapons only
*Purchase DC Modifier:* +2


*FEATS*​*Military Unpowered Armor Profiency*
  You are proficient in the armor of a particular military
*Prerequisite:* Active service in a military or Military Occupation
*Benifit:* You gain profiency in one type of unpowered armor per class (light, medium, heavy, assault) that is in use by the military your character belongs too.
  This feat may be taken multiple times as long as the character is active, and may only be taken at character creation if the character only has the Military Occupation.

*Military Weapons Profiency*
  You have passed basic marksmanship and weapon use in a military.
*Prerequisite:* Active service in a military or Military Occupation
*Benifit* You gain profiency in the standard weapons in use by the military your character is in service to.
  This feat may be taken multiple times as long as the character is active, and may only be taken at character creation if the character only has the Military Occupation.

*Military Powered Armor Profiency*
 You have passed basic power armor use in a military boot camp.
*Prerequisite:* Active service in a military or Military Occupation
*Benifit* You gain profiency in one standard power armor suit in use by the military your character is in service to.
  This feat may be taken multiple times as long as the character is active, and may only be taken at character creation if the character only has the Military Occupation.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*"Spooks"*

Kalendru AKA Spooks​
*Kalendru, Spooks and Strike Force Trooper are copyright David Drake, and are used by The Brood with express permissions. Weapons and descriptions below have been adapted from the novel "Redliners" and are Copyright © 1996 by David Drake*

_"The Kalendru were long-limbed, gray-skinned humanoids. From a distance they appeared hairless, but if you looked closely you saw that their skin was covered with fine down.
Kalendru were on average taller, slimmer and significantly quicker than Terrans. Because Spooks weren’t as strong, their troops carried lighter, less-powerful weapon loads. A striker learned fast, though, that if you missed your first shot the Spook was going to get in the second one."_ From Redliners

Kalendru are an ancient race, who discovered star drive and established a vast empire while humans were still learning to chip flint. Since that time, they have slowly crumpled, thier strength and drive passing away.

Kalendru culture only understands master or servant, and where another race might have coexisted with humanity in thier declining years, the Kalendru fought. While a Kalendru will not fight when there is slim chance of victory, they are fierce combatants indeed, thier speed and agility making up for thier lack of strength.

Kalendru have a racial aversion to right angles, and a more sensitive psycholiogy than humans.

Adjustments: -2 strength, +2 Dex, +1 racial bonus to Reflex saves, and a -1 racial penalty to Fortitude saves against disease and poison.
Kalendru can see higher into the infrared spectrum than Teran Humans, and gain a +1 racial bonus to Spot and Search

*Kalendru Laser Baton*
  Light, short and stubby, the Kalendru Laser Baton still packs a hell of a whallop. It is approximately 11 inches long, four inches around, and is a flat grey color. It's considered a mastercraft item, and gains a +1 to attack.
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 40 feet
Rate of Fire: S
Magazine: 10, energy cell
Weight: 3 lbs
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Military (+3), Alien (+3)

(Sorry, I know it's a tease, but the book is almost complete)


----------



## sinmissing

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I wanna play.




Me too!


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Powell Mbht*

*Powell MBHT [PL 8]*​
The Terran obsession with armored vehicles has reached an apparent culmination in the Powell Main Battle Hover Tank, the lastest, and arguably, the greatest, armored vehicle of the 27th Century.

A huge behemoth, the gravitic redirectors actually scream as they push the massive war machine over terrain, smashing down buildings and vegitation alike as the monsterous vehicle moves to engage and destroy the enemy.

While many races have put up with the disadvantages an energy shield causes (lack of sight, having to drop it to use weaponry, distortian and crew dazzlement) the Terran Confederacy has instead opted for a radical armor approach.

Compressed ruby, sandwiched down to nearly a supersolid by intense gravitation fields manufactured in zero-go environment, then layered with foamed iridium and topped off with over a foot of neovulcanium, the armor is both incredibly dense and immensely heavy. Advanced deflection angles make it difficult at best to hit, and even what appears to be a square shot may be partially, or completely deflected. Microhydraulics and flatware motors actually tilt the plates slightly in response to incoming fire in order to let last 2 inches of neovulcanium "bounce" incoming shots.

The tank boasts a maingun that puts out over 500 megatonnes per shot that can fire every two seconds, secondary weapons capable of shredding other armored vehicles, and a battery of 80mm vertically launched missile systems for counter-battery fire or area denial fire missions. A point defense system that enables it to also engage low flying aircraft as well as airborne powered infantry and jump troops, as well as incoming missiles. The vehicle is protected again by a nanite reloaded APERS "strip" that kills any infantry or incoming missile that the PDS misses.

Just the sight of the Powell has been enough to cause many xenoforms to lay down thier arms and surrender.

The Powell is driven by a heavy cold fusion engine, and is armed with 1 Punchgun, 4 Shredders, 1 battery of 6 80mm verticle launch missile systems, two point defense systems, standard APERS strips. The vehicle is also environmentally sealed, has sattellite uplink, GALPOS system, radio system, HUD. It used "Power Squirt" gravitation redirctors for it's propulsion system, and is fast and manuverable.

*Crew:* 4 (Commander, communications, gunner, driver) (Must be Trained or better. Below stats is for without crew)
*Passengers:* 0
*Init:* +0
*Maneuver:* +1
*Top Speed:* 160 (16)
*Defense:* 15 (-1 for every attacker beyond 6 attackers, to a minimum of a defense of 6)
*Hardness:* 100
*Hit Points:* 1500
*Size:* G
*Purchase DC:* 55 (does not include weapons, computer systems or gadgets)
*Restriction:* Mil (+3)


Powell Main Gun "Punchgun"​By using lasers to compress a nuclear explosion, and firing out a nearly solid "slug" of ravening ions, the Punchgun literally hammers at opponents with chunks of the same energy that makes up a star. This weapon is a minaturized version of the same weapon that many Terran light cruisers use against other ships and planetary targets. The Punchgun can only be fired by the tank commander or the gunner, and can only be fired a maximum of 4 times per round.
*Damage:* 3d12x100 direct hit, 5d12x10 to everything within 100 feet
*Critical:* 20/x3
*Damage Type:* Energy
*Range Increment:* 1000 ft by eye, 10,000 km with computer targeting engaged.
*Rate of Fire:* S
*Magazine:* 20
*Size:* Huge
*Weight:* 600 lbs
*Purchase DC:* 29
*Restriction:* Mil (+3)

Lancet Point Defense System​  A high powered pulse laser system, this weapon is primarily used against incoming missiles, artillery and mortar rounds, but can be used against low flying vehicles and incoming troops. It is powered by the Powell's reactor, and does not run out of energy. The pulse system allows the weapon to cool slightly, and gassing caused by ionation and the passage of high energy to disappate more than with a steady firing beam, giving the weapon burst and automatic rates of fire.
 The Lancet is computer targeted, gaining an attack bonus of +8/+3 and each one has it's own gunner autocomp.
*Damage:* 5d8x10
*Critical:* 20
*Damage Type:* Energy
*Range Increment:* 120 ft
*Rate of Fire:* S, B, A
*Magazine:* unlimited
*Size:* Large
*Weight:* 150 lbs
*Purchase DC:* 23
*Restriction:* Mil (+3)

APERS Strip​The APERS strip surround the tank, and is used to kill any infantry or missile weapons that make it within the PDS.
The strips are demopoxy impregnated with depleted uranium shards, and are designed to kill everything within a 20 foot radius of the tank when they detonate. Each tank contains 3 levels of them, 4 panels per quarter. Nanite reloaders bring more demopoxy in from interior banks after a panel has been fired, but takes approximately 15 minutes to do so. Anyone within the tanks radius must succeed in a Reflex Save (DC: 25) or be hit by the full force of the APERS strip. A successful save means half damage.
*Damage:* 6d8x5
*Critical:* --
*Damage Type:* Ballistic
*Range Increment:* 100 ft
*Rate of Fire:* S
*Magazine:* 20
*Size:* Medium
*Weight:* 50 lbs
*Purchase DC:* 19
*Restriction:* Mil (+3)

80mm VLMS​Within the tank is a battery of 6 80mm missile systems. The missiles can be of any type, and often, the nanite core is given instructions as to the warhead type just prior to flight. When inside the tank, the nanite remain in an explosively inert state, so that hard impacts do not cause sympathetic detonations of the missiles. The VLMS is computer fired, but the tank commander must designate the target. The onboard computer gives the tank commander a +4 to strike (no other bonuses are applied) on a succesful Knowledge (Tactics) check (DC: 15).
*Damage:* As per missile type
*Critical:* 20
*Damage Type:* As per missile type
*Range Increment:* 500 ft
*Rate of Fire:* S, can fire 6 missiles as one attack.
*Magazine:* 20 per tube (6 tubes total)
*Size:* Huge
*Weight:* 200 lbs, 40 lbs per missile
*Purchase DC:* 25
*Restriction:* Mil (+3)

"Shredder" secondary weaponry​  A rapid fire electromagnetic railgun, this weapon snaps glass encased iron pellets to a signifigant fraction of lightspeed, directing fully automatic fire at opponents. The glass turns to plasma, further damaging a target. Onboard nanites create reloads from the surrounding atmosphere via molecular reconstruction, as needed. The nanites can completely reload a shredder's munitions bay in 30 minutes.
  These weapons are controlled by slaved gunner autocomps and have a +4 to +8/+3 to strike. Each weapon has it's own gunner autocomp
*Damage:* 5d6x10/5d6x10
*Critical:* 20
*Damage Type:* Ballistic/Energy
*Range Increment:* 150 ft
*Rate of Fire:* S, B, A
*Magazine:* 20,000
*Size:* Large
*Weight:* 20 lbs
*Purchase DC:* 29
*Restriction:* Mil (+3)

"Power Squirt" Propulsion System​  Developed for heavy hover vehicles, the "power squirt" redirects gravity around the tank, but keeps the vehicles chassis in a constant state of motion, much like the ancient 20th Century "fly by wire" system. The "squirt" overcomes inertia by having the vehicle already "wanting" to move in that direction.
  Very expensive and power consuming, only the heaviest vehicles get any use out of it.
*Benifits*: Negates Initiave and Manuever penalty due to size, Maxmimum speed of 250 (25)
*Purchase DC:* 25
*Restriction:* Liscensed (+1)


_Ain't technology great!_


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*TCMC Cyborg Chassis*

Terran Confederate Marine Corps
Cybernetic Chassis​
_  Soldiers die, and sometimes are totally mangled beyond any hope of DNA scanning and recovery. Sometimes, DNA is stored improperly back at Central Medical Command. Other times, the crunchy is just incompetant in a meat body and gets himself killed too often.

 That has happened to every single one of you, except for the fools who actually volunteered. You people were all, without a doubt, every single one of you, stupid, and are now a brain in a jar.

  But that doesn't mean the TCMC is done with you. Oh no. That would be easy, no cost effective, and letting you off easy. See, they have a better way of handling it than letting go the truely incompetant and those of you who were obviously hoping that incompetance would get you released from your contract early.

  You war criminals know what I'm talking about, and will be serving multiple life senteces. I can tell by your vircon that you aren't happy, are you?

 By yanking out your newly cloned brain and shoving you into a cyborg chassis, the Corps not only gains valuable firepower, but your experience and training do not go to waste. The TCMC has 4 versions for you unlucky slobs who have either volunteered to serve in my branch of the Corps, and I will instruct each of you on every one of them. You will then undergo VR testing on them, to see which one you are the best fit for.

  By the way, sensory interlocks will be on full during the testing, and you will die.

  Al lot._-Cadre Instructor Field Gunnery Sergeant Jhim Beechcomb, during Virtual Reality Cybernetic Trooper training indoctrination.

The unofficial motto of the Terran Confederacy is "Waste Nothing", a holdover from the Green influences of 21st Century politics, before nano-reclamators were used to rejuvinate shattered eco-systems.

The Corps takes this to heart by making sure that even a trooper who is unable to be fitted back into a body, or who has crossed the thin line into war crimes activities, or is just unlucky or stupid, still serves.

Cybernetic Chassis ensure this possibility, transforming a soldier from a simple human inside of body armor into a rolling death machine than can go toe to toe with tanks, Mecha and in some cases, planetary defense weaponry.

Full conversion cyborgs may take a robot sensor or accessory and treat it is a single cybernetic implant.

*RECON TROOPER*​  Speed, mobility and stealth are the primary desires of the Recon Trooper. No larger than man sized, these troopers depend on thier cybernetic implants to get them through enemy lines, as well as to record everything they sense, and report it in if they are unable to return.

  Make no mistake, despite the size and power difference, a recon trooper is more than a match for your average soldier.


*Size:* Medium
*Cybernetic Systems:*Advanced Cybernetic torso replacement, military cereberal chassis, hyperlegs (2), hyperarms (2), advanced cybernetic organ replacements (lungs, liver, heart, kidneys), initiave implant, Class IX sensor system (robotic), invisiware (right leg), internal weapon mount (right arm), AV recorder (left leg, armored additionally with 5 hardness/50 hp seperate from the leg), AV transmitter (left arm).
*Remaining Slots:*
*Robotic Systems:*
*Armor:*
*Shielding:*
*Hardness:*
*Bonus HP:*
*Sensor System:*
*Onboard Weaponry:*


*INFANTRY TROOPER*​  Still man-sized, the infantry trooper is often mistaken for an armored TCMC soldier by even experienced soldiers of other races militaries. This mistake has led to even further inflating the reputation of the TCMC soldiers being killing machines.

*Size:* Medium
*Cybernetic Systems:*
*Robotic Systems:*
*Remaining Slots:*
*Armor:*
*Shielding:*
*Hardness:*
*Bonus HP:*
*Sensor System:*
*Onboard Weaponry:*

*HEAVY ASSAULT TROOPER*​  When the target is tough, and something needs broken, the heavy assault trooper is brought out. With either legs or tracks, this cyborg has heavy firepower, shielding, and backed by a human brain that often has decades of fighting experience under it's belt.
  Only the truly brave or foolish engage a TCMCHAT unless there is no other choice.
*BIPEDAL*

*Size:* Large
*Cybernetic Systems:*
*Robotic Systems:*
*Remaining Slots:*
*Armor:*
*Shielding:*
*Hardness:*
*Bonus HP:*
*Sensor System:*
*Onboard Weaponry:*

*TRACKED*

*Size:* Large
*Cybernetic Systems:*
*Robotic Systems:*
*Remaining Slots:*
*Armor:*
*Shielding:*
*Hardness:*
*Bonus HP:*
*Sensor System:*
*Onboard Weaponry:*

*PLANETARY ASSAULT TROOPER*​  These are the monsters of the cybernetic troopers. Able to be dropped from orbit, without any support, climb out of the craters thier impact has caused, and begin fighting, one of these is a crowd, two is an army, and three is a disaster.
  Most remembered for the intial assault wave on the Shivak homeworld of Shivak IV in 2538, these are the stuff of realies in the TCMC and worried whispers by the forces of the enemy. The sight of 20-40 foot tall cyborgs crawling or rolling out of crater created by thier impact and laying waste to everything within range still brings cold shivers to those who have viewed the ashen remains of Shivak IV.
_Planetary Assault Cyborgs may use Mecha systems as cybernetic systems at +10 wealth cost._

*BIPEDAL*

*Size:* Gargantuan
*Cybernetic Systems:* 
*Robotic Systems:*
*Mecha Systems:*
*Remaining Slots:*
*Armor:*
*Shielding:*
*Hardness:*
*Bonus HP:*
*Sensor System:*
*Onboard Weaponry:*

*TRACKED*

*Size:* Gargantuan
*Cybernetic Systems:*
*Robotic Systems:*
*Armor:*
*Shielding:*
*Hardness:*
*Bonus HP:*
*Sensor System:*
*Onboard Weaponry:*

_Give me time to find my notes, I turned the page, and the rest of it was missing!!_

Hey, here's some glossary notes:
*Vircon* _noun_ VIRtual iCON, a personae's visual representation in v-space. In accordance to the Digital Sentience Agreement following the Second Artificial War of 2267, all sentience, whether programmed or recorded from previously living beings, must, under capitol punishment threat, display a Vircon for ease of identification. These vircon must be registered with the Artificial Systems Registry Database and may not be duplicated.

*Artificial Systems* Following the Artificial Wars (First and Second, see entries) the artifial sentients were granted exclusive rights and access to multiple solar systems, under the agreement that they would remain part of the Terran Confederacy. These systems rapidly rebuilt, and in time, became a force to reconned with economically and industrially. There are two distinct Artifical Systems. One, for the robotic, andriod and biobod sentients, and one for the clones, genetically engineered and genetically created sentients.

*Genejack* Someone who has had thier DNA engineered, either at birth or later. A derogatory term.

*Digihead* A robotic.

_I'll post more later, probably in a seperate post. And yes, for those of you who asked on mIRC, there is a whole d20 Future setting behind this, with a PL range of 6-8. Keep watch, the freebies make it worth it._


----------



## ragboy

So. Where do you live? Can I drive over there and play right now? This looks great! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Thanks, Ragboy...

I nearly forgot...

*Nanotech Creation Engines.*
_  With the invention of nanotechnology, more to the point, nanite (dis)assemblers, the creation of one type of matter from another led to the end of the industrial giants of previous generations. The need for vast factories and manufacturing plants became a thing of the past, and for the most part, Terran Humans could not junk them fast enough.

  Unfortunately, the economic disaster that hit nearly caused a war. With the old "work for food" ethic destroyed, entertainment and luxuries easily available at any corner NCE, there was no longer a need for any type of labor, from R&D to actual building something.

  MacroTek, a nearly backrupt software firm, came up with the answer.

  "Synth-tags" were an easy answer. Since the nanite (dis)assemblers got thier orders from the NCE's primary computer, and schematics and building instructions were contained within the NCE's database, it became quite simple to charge for more advance services outside of basic food, clothing, luxuries and transportation. Specifically, weaponry and armor and state of the art luxuries and equipment were not only available for a fee.

  Despite the fact that many homes had NCE's installed (by either the construction company, or by the residents, who simple had the street corner NCE make them a small home one) it was simple to do a software revision, and require items to be paid for prior to assembly.

  This halted the growing unemployment and directionless civil unrest that was beginning to occur across many systems, spreading from Terra itself. While manual labor was still a ready thing (it proved to be more cost effective to hire biologicals or synthetics to dig ditches, collect garbage, etc) people began going back to work in orbital factories, nanite-command programming, etc.

  Many socialologists claim that the widespread discontent with the lack of physically challenging labor led to the explosion of exploration and colonization of the late 21st century that continues to this day._-From the Synthetic Systems Social Library

  Just because a starship, or armor, or location has an NCE does NOT mean that the PC's can gain free items without cost. Things of a that have a purchase DC of 10 or less can be gotten free (these nanite command programs are considered "freeware), but the plans still cost money to make, even if the PC provides matter for the NCE to utilize (if they do not have matter, and the nano-gel resivoir is empty, then they are SOL. If nano-gel is used, then add the cost of the nano-gel to the items Purchase DC) they must still pay for the one-shot nancom's.

Despite NCE's, it is still more expensive to purchase one shot plans from an NCE than it is to purchase it from a store, even taking into account merchant markup, and many systems still block certian nancom's from being transmitted to unsecure or eve all, NCE's.

  This prevents wealth bonuses from suddenly becoming useless.
  NCE's are rated by size. An NCE tasked with creating an object larger than itself acts as if the object is as many size categories larger than it is in comparison to the NCE. If the NCE is larger than the item in question, the item is reduced in size (for creation time) in order of the amount of size difference.

  For example, a fine NCE attempting to create a Medium object will treat the object as if it is collosal for creation time. A medium NCE will treat a Tiny object as if it is Fine for the purpose of creation time.

Size == Time == Modifier to Purchase DC
Colossal == 1 year == +50
Gargantuan == 6 months == +30
Huge == 1 month == +20
Large == 1 week == +10
Medium == 1 day == +5
Small == 12 hours == +4
Tiny == 1 hour == +3
Diminutive ==  1 minute == +2
Fine == 1 round == +1

For each size category that would be above large, add 5 years to the amount of time.

_If anyone can help me with tables, I would appreciate it..._


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Campaign Setting Data*

NOVA WARS: Against the G'Tak Empire​In 2035 an obelisk and a spaceship were discovered under the icepack of the Antarctic. While the spaceship may seem to be the big discovery, it was actually dwarfed by the simple appearing obelisk. A massive nanocomputer, it contained the true pre-history of the human race, artwork of a dozen species, and all of the technological advancements that the protohumans had created.

Among the most startling discoveries was the fact that the Terra-Sol system was surrounded by dozens of baseball-sized singularities that in effect wrapped the solar system in a pocket universe that allowed light and signals to travel from outside to inside, but no trace of the solar system to escape the pocket universe.

The control to drop the "bag" was on the remote 10th planet, a planet that would exist in "realspace", appearing as a lifeless planetiod that had been cast adrift from a solar system some time in the distant past for 10 years inside the bag, then appear for only 4 months inside the bag, before exiting.

The reason behind the "bag" and the control planetiod was simple. To ensure that the descendants of the protohumans who seeded Terra-Sol so many eons ago were ready to face what was surely waiting them. It would take a certian level of technological sophistication to detect the 10th planetiod, reach it, and decipher the controls, ensureing that the protohuman's descendants were advanced enough to deal with the big problem.

While 65,000,000 years (roughly) had passed since the protohumans had seeded the world and made it into a vast creche in which children bred for vengeance were born, only 6,500 years passed outside the "bag."

And 6,500 years was a long time for the G'Tak Empire to advance, after thier destruction of the proto-human race.

Humans moved out rapidly, always keeping in mind that they were hated, feared, and any representative of the G'Tak Empire would quickly attack the newly emerged human race if they were discovered.

The scientific data discovered in the obelisk was improved upon, with primate curiosity and inquisitiveness pushing the envelope of human discoveries further and further past the points of what was theorized in the obelisks libraryies.

Planet after planet was colonized. There were rebellions, wars of independance and aquisition. First clones and genetically engineered being rebelled (The First Artificial War) and then robots and AI's rebelled (The Second Artificial War) but both the rebel societies were defeated.

Despite their defeat, the artificials were granted status as full members of the Confederacy, and allowed to claim thier own territories. The arguement by both the manufactured sentients were taken to heart...

_"Yes, we can create massive legions in a year, but we need factories, mines, power plants, a full industrial infrastructure. For the human race to create more humans all they need are two members of opposite sex, a closet, and ten minute."_--ASH-19, diplomatic envoy from the Artificial Systems.

In the years since, the patents and discoveries by the Artificial Systems have made them into industrial and economic powerhouses, and no longer a feared vassal, but a welcome ally in the Confederacy.

As the human race spread out, they discovered planets that were recovering from massive damage, ruins of civilizations, ancient battlefields in both space and planetary bodies, and races that had regressed to savagery. In over 400 light years from Terra in any direction, no trace of the feared G'Tak Empire had been found.

Until recently.

The year is 2831, and mankind has spread out over hundreds of star systems, and encountered numerous allies and foes during it's expansion. Foes and allies that existed before mankind achieved the stars, and foes that mankind has created.

In 2829 frontier scout, deep range patrols, and frontier systems began reporting the appearance of ships. These ships did not engage, nor did they communicate, but instead fled the technologically superior TCN (Terran Confederacy Navy) or TCPGNV's (Terran Confederacy Planetary Guard Naval Vessels) by utilizing old style drives that the obelisk had spoken of, but Terran Humans had long since abandoned as obsolete.

In 2830 the frontier world of Amigroth IX was attacked by a fleet of warships. These warships were engaged by the TCPGN and a slaughter ensued. Despite massive losses, some craft made it to the planet, and dropships began pouring out of the craft and attempting to make landfall.

Out of several hundred ships, less than a handful landed, and the TCPG engaged and destroyed them. When the bodies and equipment were identified, word raced around the Terran Confederacy.

The G'Tak Empire had returned.

And laughingly, were fielding equipment so obselete that even pirates wouldn't bother to hijack it.

In 6,500 Terran years, the G'Tak Empire had not only failed to advance noticably, but had actually regressed, allowing systems to fall into barabarism or forgotten, and were still fielding equipment from that long ago war.

With the unannounced and savage attack upon the Confederacy (which was wiped out, and quite pathetic by Terran Standards) the war has been resumed. The Terran Confederacy has sworn to avenge thier ancestors, and military shipyards have shifted into high gear.

Confederate members are signing up in droves to the military, and the Terran Confederacy is getting ready to kick the rear appendages clear off of the G'Tak Empire and thier allies. Even the Artificial Systems know that this is a war of genocide. The G'Tak and thier allies started it.

And the Terran Confederacy intends on finishing it.


----------



## Emiricol

I don't suppose there's ANY chance you have this written up in a word doc or pdf that you could email?   This is simply amazingly cool stuff.  I particularly love the use of DW2 backgrounds.

  If you CAN, I am at emiricol@emiricol.com but either way, keep posting this   I think it'll inspire me to launch a game!


 EDIT - just realized in re-reading this that you seem to have plans for this.  Is this going to be free?  RPGNow?  Some other distribution?  PDF?  Enquiring minds want to know


----------



## Olive

Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Emiricol said:
			
		

> I don't suppose there's ANY chance you have this written up in a word doc or pdf that you could email?   This is simply amazingly cool stuff.  I particularly love the use of DW2 backgrounds.
> 
> If you CAN, I am at emiricol@emiricol.com but either way, keep posting this   I think it'll inspire me to launch a game!
> 
> 
> EDIT - just realized in re-reading this that you seem to have plans for this.  Is this going to be free?  RPGNow?  Some other distribution?  PDF?  Enquiring minds want to know




Much of the data will be free. Further data on the Terran Confederacy, the Terran Confederate Marine, The TC Navy, The Artificial Systems (Both BALF and DALF), the Shivak, the Twipek, and other races.

More equipment will be available, including some solar system data.

Some stuff will be available for a price on RPGNow, other stuff will be advertised at RPGNow but available on our website. We are hoping to present enough material, here at ENWorld and on supporting PDF's that GM's will be able to have a d20 Campaign with ease, without it bankrupting them. (Hey, if you're like me $5 is a stretch!!!)

I'll drop you an email when it gets closer to PDF copies. In the meantime keep checking this thread and others on ENWorld for more information, mechanics, and just good butt-kicking Confederate Marine goodness!!!

-----------------BEGIN GOODNESS------------------
Biological Artificial Sentient Systems​The BASS is a loosely aligned set of 35 systems, 120 LY Spinward, 50 LY Down, consisting of: Clone Worlds, Genejack Worlds, Uplifted Species and Tweaks.

*The Clone Worlds:* Free clones, most of which have been created on these worlds, live and are created on these worlds. The cities are often wild, tangled areas, a mismatch of architectures and technologies. depending on what clone "strain" inhabits or planned the sector. While many citizens who have never been to any of the BAS systems expect mathmatically precise and uniform throughout the entire world.

This is not the case, however, as the Clone Worlds were settled by survivors of the First Artificial War. Genetic lines that had undergone changes due to the war, through deliberate physical modification via cybernetics or gene-tweaking, and mental differences due to vastly different experiences.

Still, the surviving clones longed for the order they had lost due to the fighting, the sense of "belonging" that they had known in the creche, and so the genetic lines began grouping together, not only by gentic lines, but in some cases by battle group, completely disregarding genetic lines.

Even though the clones had recently fought a war, another one exploded as the clones who pressed for "line purity" began fighting it out with those who had grouped together due to battle group. Between groups that wished to breed only though genetic selection and clone facilities, and those who wanted to breed freely and do genetic selection clone facilities at the same time, and those who advocated free breeding.

The Terran Marines and the Terran Navy stepped in within 2 years, threatening to "Take them down to the line" if the hostilities did not cease. The clones immediately halted the war, and began parleying upon how to handle it.

Those who advocated free breeding and those who swore to only procreate via cloning facilties agreed to go to seperate star systems, on opposing thirds of the newly established BAS Systems, with the clones that advocated a combination of systems in the middle. The genetically engineered homo-sapiens, animals or artifically created life forms settled with the middle system.

Within 200 years, the BASS (Biological Artificial Sentient Systems) had homogenized, without the strained relations that marred the first 100 years of the systems existance.

The specialization in genetics, medical technology, cloning and other life sciences allowed the BASS to quickly recover thier economy and become a major player. While genetically engineered "super-thinkers" give the BASS a slight edge, thier refusal to hire DAS's to work for them slightly slows/hampers thier advances.

Thier number one export are clones to replace the aging, critically injured or destroyed bodies of citizens of the Confederacy, biological constructs for colonization or manufacturing.

Tensions between the BASS and the DASS are still strained, as the BASS did not side with the DASS during the Second Artificial War.

Biological Artificial Sentients System Space​A recent discovery (75 years ago) showed that a debris field was entering the BASS in hyperspace, and while this has made navigation of hyperspace more hazardous, many valuable artifacts have been discovered. With the loss of the genetic material from thier 6 explorer lines, the BASS government has decided that hiring Confederate Citizens may be the best bet.


----------



## C. Baize

So ... put up or shut up, man... 

*ducks* *covers*


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Ftl Drives! Woot!*

Faster than Light Drives​
The cornerstone of the Terran Confederacy is FTL travel.  Shipping, colonization, protection, everything depends on both FTL drives and communication. It binds the whole of the Confederation, not just under the thinly vieled fist of the Terran Confederate Navy, but by allowing vast corporations to exists that span solar systems.

The obelisk allowed Terran-Humans to leave the Sol system by providing six types of sub-light drives, and three types of faster than light travel. The G'Tak Empire also possesses these drives.

However, the drives invented by humans in the time since are in possession of the Confederacy only.

_The letter C following a number means mutiples of light-speed. While some drives are taken from the MSRD-F, they have been slightly modified to fit within the Nova Wars universe, as well as slightly expanded upon._

Sublight Drives​
*Thrusters [PL 5]*
  In use by some Pre-Obelisk Terran nations at the time of The Discovery (Also known as the Liberation, the Release, and comedically: Opening the Bag) some ships still use this technology, although better refined and requiring less fuel.

*Minimum Ship Size:* Medium
*Tactical Speed Bonus:* +0 feet.
*Starship's Cruising Speed:*  0.1C
*Starships Max Speed:* 0.99C
*Starship's Minimum Speed:* 0 ft.
*Maximum accelleration:* Ship speed
*Maximum decelleration:*  Ship speed

*Fusion Torch [PL 6]*
  This engine consists of a fusion reactor with one wall of the magnetic bottle missing, directing the thrust in the form of super-heated plasma. The fusion torch is intended for space-only applications; its exhaust stream would melt anything it landed on and incinerate everything within a few hundred yards of ground zero; it also expels a tremendous amount of radiation. Many ships fitted with fusion torch rockets use thrusters for atmospheric travel. However, combat ships, whose pilots and dismount crew are NOT concerned with radiation, rely merely on fusion torches, both for liftoff, and to subdue anything in the landing zone that might be hostile. To structures near the fusion torch, it does 20d6 damage.

A ship using a fusion torch as its primary source of propulsion must refuel after every three battles or interplanetary trips. Fusion torch fuel has a purchase DC of 23 or can be gathered by using a ramscoop.


*Minimum Ship Size:*: Gargantuan.
*Tactical Speed Bonus:* +500 feet (+1 square).
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* .75C
*Starships Max Speed:* unknown
*Starship's Minimum Speed:* .01C

*Ramjet Engine*
  The Ramjet Engine uses a matter scoop to draw particles from space, through a torus, and converting them to energy. While it may take time to get up to speed, eventually a ramjet engine will break the lightspeed barrier. A Ramjet requires the same amount of time to slow down as it does to accellerate.

*Minimum Ship Size:*: Gargantuan.
*Tactical Speed Bonus:* +1000 feet (+2 squares).
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* .75C
*Starships Max Speed:* unknown
*Starship's Minimum Speed:* .01C

*Ion Engine: Space [PL 6]*
The ion engine generates power to break down molecules of a fuel material to create ions, and then expels them by means of a magnetic impeller. It doesn’t provide as effective a mass-thrust ratio as the fusion torch, but it’s more fuel efficient, and its exhaust is not nearly as dangerous.

A ship using an ion engine as its primary source of propulsion must refuel after every five battles or interplanetary trips. Ion engine fuel has a purchase DC of 29 or the use of a ramscoop.

*Minimum Ship Size:*Huge.
*Tactical Speed Bonus:* +500 feet (+1 square).
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* 
*Starships Max Speed:*
*Starship's Minimum Speed:*

*Ion Engine: Atmospheric [PL 6]*
The ion engine generates power to break down molecules of a fuel material to create ions, and then expels them by means of a magnetic impeller. It doesn’t provide as effective a mass-thrust ratio as the fusion torch, but it’s more fuel efficient, and its exhaust is not nearly as dangerous.

A ship using an ion engine as its primary source of propulsion must refuel after every five battles or interplanetary trips. Ion engine fuel has a purchase DC of 29 or use of a ramscoop.

*Minimum Ship Size:* Huge.
*Tactical Speed Bonus*: +500 feet (+1 square).
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* .75C
*Starships Max Speed:* .9C
*Starship's Minimum Speed:* None

*Solar/Photon Sail [PL 6]*
Photon sails are immense but extremely fragile foil structures only a few molecules thick. Light pressure from a nearby star (or laser drive station, when available) provides motive force. The sails’ acceleration rates drop to half if the ship is beyond the edge of a star system and drop to one-quarter if the only available light is starlight. The sails can be wrecked by minor damage, but every ship equipped with photon sails carries at least three spare sets. Unfortunately, it takes 12 hours to replace damaged sails, though deployment or stowage of the sails takes only 1 minute.

In combat, any weapon hit against a sail-driven starship destroys the deployed photon sails and prevents the ship from moving until the sails are replaced. The sail-ship continues on its last course and retains its former speed until the sails are replaced. Accordingly, most sail-ships carry a secondary propulsion system (such as thrusters or an ion engine) for emergency maneuvering and sailing against the sun. Photon sails are completely useless in atmosphere—in fact, they’re instantly destroyed by atmospheric entry—making a secondary propulsion system a virtual necessity for most sail-ships.

*Minimum Ship Size:* : Gargantuan.
*Tactical Speed Bonus:* None
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* .5C
*Starships Max Speed:* .99C
*Starship's Minimum Speed:* None

FTL/Sublight Combination Drives​​
*Induction Drive [PL 7]*
Hands-down the best engine available at this or any previous Progress Level, the induction engine uses artificial gravity to provide incredible thrust and maneuverability. The induction engine requires no fuel and produces no exhaust; it’s ideal for atmospheric, orbital, or deep-space work. Recent advances by the Terrans have allowed it to break the lightspeed barrier, although it is somewhat slow for FTL travel.

*Minimum Ship Size:* Huge.
*Tactical Speed Bonus:* +1,000 feet (+2 squares).
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* 5C
*Starships Max Speed:* 6C
*Starship's Minimum Speed:* N/A

*Particle Impulse Engine [PL 7]*
The particle impulse engine is the next evolutionary step of the PL 6 ion engine. It uses magnetic fields to produce a constant stream of high-energy particles, as well as to provide vectored thrust. The major advancement of the particle impulse drive over the ion drive is that the particle impulse engine uses a negligible amount of fuel, which it also manufactures. The drive’s reaction is so efficient that the tiny amounts of matter present in interplanetary or interstellar space can be collected through weak magnetic fields and converted into a thrust medium. Better still, the particle impulse engine is capable of atmospheric entry. It causes some damage to any surface close to its exhaust ports (5d6 per round), but nowhere near as much damage as PL 6 engines do.

Several decades ago, the Digital Artifical Life Forms Systems (DALFS) had a breakthrough in FTL travel, using the PIE. Since this occurred, many ships have been retrofit with the FTL components. This is one of the primary TCN engines for warships.


*Minimum Ship Size:* Gargantuan.
*Tactical Speed Bonus:* +1,000 feet (+2 squares).
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* 10C
*Starships Max Speed:* 15C

*Gravatic Redirector [PL 8]*
A refinement of the induction engine and the sublight version of the singularity drive, the gravitic redirector creates a gravitic singularity—essentially, a sub-microscopic black hole—in the vicinity of the ship, producing a constant pull on the ship. By changing the location of the singularity relative to the ship, the pilot can change the direction of the ship’s travel. The gravitic redirector is more powerful and more efficient than the induction engine, and at the height of the technology’s heyday, virtually foolproof. A gravitic redirector can operate within a atmosphere and a gravity well.

Recent advances by the Terran Confederacy have enabled the gravatic redirector engine to be used for FTL travel, but this is a closely guarded secret, and not available to the general public. Possession of an FTL drive gravatic redirector engine is a capitol offense, punishable by no less than 10 life sentences on a hellworld.

*Minimum Ship Size:* Colossal.
*Tactical Speed Bonus:* +1,500 feet (+3 squares).
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* 25C
*Starships Max Speed:* 30C
*Starship's Minimum Speed:* 0 ft

*Inertial Flux Engine [PL 8]*
By precisely controlling the quantum energy level of every atom on the ship simultaneously, the inertial flux engine assumes the inertial states necessary to produce motion in any direction. In effect, by operating the controls, the pilot chooses from instant to instant what vector the ship’s atoms will next possess, and the inertial flux engine alters them simultaneously—along with everything else aboard, including the crew and passengers

This is the latest sublight/FTL drive, and currently is only in use by the Confederate Navy and a few select, powerful corporations.

*Minimum Ship Size:* Gargantuan.
*Tactical Speed Bonus:* +1,500 feet (+3 squares).
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* 15C
*Starships Max Speed:* 30C
*Starship's Minimum Speed:*
*Maximum accelleration:* 5C per minute
*Maximum decelleration:* instaneous upon entry to realspace

*FTL Drives*​
*Singularity Drive [PL 6]*
  By wrapping a magentic bottle around a singularity, this drive functions both in and out of atmosphere, as well as for sublight speeds by weakening the magnetic bottle that cancels out the gravity of the the singularity.
  When light speed is desired, vast arrays of computers perform the correct calculations, and the bottle is breached in one area for a limited amount of time. The ship is immediately pulled beyond the event horizon and accellerated beyond light speed. While a highly dangerous drive type, this was already in theory by Pre-Obelisk scientists, and was easily adapted to Terran spacecraft.
  Any craft whose magnetic bottle fails is presumed destroyed.

  A singularity drive enables a ship to instantly exit realspace at one point, and reemerge in another. The computations for the jump take 1 minute per light year moved.

*Minimum Ship Size:* Colossal
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* N/A
*Starships Max Speed:* N/A
*Starship's Minimum Speed:* N/A
*Maximum accelleration:* N/A
*Maximum decelleration:* N/A

*Hyperspace Drive [PL 6]*
  The most advanced type of drive found in the Obelisk, human engineers quickly improved upon the engine, making it faster, more energy efficient, and usuable nearly everywhere instead of outside of a sun's gravity well. Early models could not be used within a solar system due to the suns gravity interfering with the transit point. These engines rapidly accellerate, and once .5C is reached, exit normal space and enter hyperspace.

*Minimum Ship Size:* 
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* 25C
*Starships Max Speed:* 75C
*Starship's Minimum Speed:* 1C
*Maximum accelleration:* .25C/minute
*Maximum decelleration:* Instantaneous upon exiting hyperspace

*Warp Field Drive [PL 5]*
A warpfield drive locates temporary gravitational anomolies that create "warped" points in space. This drive creates a field that allows the craft to "squirt" into the warped point, where light year distances are often compressed to a mere 3 hour transit.


*Minimum Ship Size:* Gargantuan
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* Depends on warp zone
*Starships Max Speed:* Depends on warp zone
*Starship's Minimum Speed:* N/A
*Maximum accelleration:* Instant
*Maximum decelleration:* Instant

*Jump Drive [PL 7]*
  Originally one of the few FTL drives theories listed in the Obelisk, human engineers mastered it within a century based on theoretical data produced by Dr. Hawking. The Jump Drive is often known as a "Hawking Drive" due to his extensive work on wormhole theory before his death. The jump drive  can create a stable, though temporary, wormhole that lasts until the ship that created it emerges from the exit point. Energy from the limited worm hole can be detected by sensors for up to a week.

  A jump drive takes 1 hour of transit time per light year travelled, and moves at a steady, unmeasurable speed through jumpspace.

The jump drive suffers from one major limitation. Once a ship has entered jump space, it has only two real options: continue to the exit point or deactivate the jump drive. The ship cannot change course while in jump space; it must drop out of jump space, set a new course, and re-engage the jump drive. The drawback to this is that jump drives require a lot of energy; recharging the drive takes hours, as shown in FMSRD Table: Jump Drive Recharge Time.

*Minimum Ship Size:* Huge
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* NA
*Starships Max Speed:* N/A
*Starship's Minimum Speed:* N/A
*Maximum accelleration:* N/A
*Maximum decelleration:* N/A

*String Drive [PL 7]*
 Underlying the universe are vast constructs of prime matter known as "superstrings". While for some the shortest distance between two points may be a straight line, for a string-drive equipped vessel, it's shooting down a Superstring to it's desitination.
  Pilot's may "stringjump" with a successful Pilot Check (DC: 10+Speed /5C) to reach an alternate destination. Pilots may not use computer assistance when "stringjumping" or "stringriding" and must rely solely on thier pilot skill. They must suceed at a Pilot (Starship) Check every 10 minutes (DC: 10 +1 per 10C of speed) or the ship will take the same amount of d4 damage as speed.
  Most astrogation computers will only allow jumps to pre-navigated strings.

*Minimum Ship Size:* Huge
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* 25 C
*Starships Max Speed:* 500C
*Starship's Minimum Speed:* 5C
*Maximum accelleration:* 10C/minute
*Maximum decelleration:* 5C/minute

*Shunt Drive [PL 7]*
  In space there exists gravitational "shunts" where space is weaker between two locations. The shunt drive allows a ship to enter these "weak spots" and traverse through the areas where space is "folded". A pilot must make a Piloting Check, with a DC of 10 base (+1 per 10 LY multiplier beyond Cx50) or damage the ship (This check must be made every hour, or when passing a solar system or other gravitational "knot) for damage equal to the C multiplier.

*Minimum Ship Size:* Large
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* 50C
*Starships Max Speed:* Unknown
*Starship's Minimum Speed:* 50C
*Maximum accelleration:* 5C/minute
*Maximum decelleration:* instaneous upon exiting shuntspace

*Tachyon Drive [PL 8]*
  Developed recently, and only fielded on smaller vessels due to power and tachyon field constraints imposed by current theory and technology, only ships of the line carry these drives.

*Maximum Ship Size:* Huge
*Starship's Cruising Speed:* Lightspeed x 0.5
*Starships Max Speed:* Lightspeed x 500
*Starship's Minimum Speed:* None
*Maximum accelleration:* .25 C/rnd
*Maximum decelleration:*
 .25 C/rnd

Later: Shunt Space, Viodspace, Hyperspace, Stringspace, Jumpspace and thier effects on travellers, as well as hazards, encounters, pursuits, tracking, etc.


----------



## wizardneedsfood

Man, great stuff. Seriously.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Let's address the skills quickly...*

Skills. Every hero needs them.

The R&D team for d20 Future rolled such skills as starship piloting and astrogation into previously existing skills, which is perfectly fine for most games.

But we chose to houserule it. What is good in all games, may not work in yours.

-----------------------------------------------------------
*As seen in the MSRD-F, FutureOccupationsSkillsFeats.RTF file*
*NAVIGATE (INT)*
In a campaign that features space travel or dimensional travel, you can use the Navigate skill to plot a course between planets, star systems, or dimensions.
*Check:* The rules for plotting a course over a great distance work as described in the Navigate skill description. Aboard a starship, you need a functional Class II sensor array (or better) to plot a course through space. You don’t need to make a Navigate check when traveling along a pre-established space route or passing through a dimension gate with a pre-calibrated destination. 
*Time:* Plotting a course is a full-round action.

*PILOT (DEX)*
You can use the Pilot skill to fly any kind of spacecraft.
*Check:* Unless you have the Starship Operation feat (page 14), you take a –4 penalty on Pilot checks made to pilot a starship. The pilot of a starship can make a Pilot check to escape after being held or immobilized by another starship’s grapplers or tractor beam; see Grappling Systems for more information on grapplers and tractor beams.
Special: For modern-day (PL 5) spacecraft such as the space shuttle, the Aircraft Operation (spacecraft) is sufficient to negate the –4 penalty on Pilot checks; however, this feat cannot negate the penalty as it applies to PL 6 or higher spacecraft.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Hmmm, it works for most games, but personally, I grew up on fiction where the astrogator was frantically trying to punch up a hyperspace course before they got blown into component atoms.

Where a pilot could fly a spaceship like there was no tommorrow, but couldn't drive a car?

Maybe the following will fit in your campaign also...
*Astrogation (INT)*
In a campaign that features space travel or dimensional travel, you can use the astrogation skill to plot a course between planets, star systems, or dimensions.
Check: The rules for plotting a course over a great distance work as described in the Navigate skill description. Aboard a starship, you need a functional Class II sensor array (or better) to plot a course through space. You still need to make an Astrogation check when traveling along a pre-established space route or passing through a dimension gate with a pre-calibrated destination due to intermediate and temporary fluctuations. 
Time: Plotting a course takes one round per 5 light years travelled. Astrogation programs cut this time according to thier ratings.

*PILOT (Starship) (DEX)*
You can use fly any kind of spacecraft.
Check: Unless you have the Starship Operation feat for the ship type, you take a –4 penalty on Pilot checks made to pilot the starship.
 The pilot of a starship can make a Pilot check to escape after being held or immobilized by another starship’s grapplers or tractor beam; see Grappling Systems for more information on grapplers and tractor beams.
Special: For modern-day (PL 5) spacecraft such as the space shuttle, the Aircraft Operation (spacecraft) is sufficient to negate the –4 penalty on Pilot checks; however, this feat cannot negate the penalty as it applies to PL 6 or higher spacecraft.
To pilot a spacecraft, the following ranks must be possessed, or no special manuevers may be attempted, and only basic piloting may occur. This includes FTL travel.

Ultralight  == 1
Light  == 2
Medium = 5
Heavy  7
Cruiser (renamed from Superheavy) == 8
Capitol == 9

As an addendum, without the Starship Operations feat, no other starship feats may be taken.


----------



## ledded

Damn.  Double-damn.


<runs off to buy d20 Future as fast as he can>


----------



## Zuoken

*I'm Dumbfounded (In a good way)*

This is seriously brilliant stuff. The history part with the obelisk and the destroyed protohuman race is something that I have seriously never heard of before in a game.

Brilliant!


----------



## Peterson

*Nice!*

Looks good Ralts.  Real good.

Thanks for tossing this up - glad to see the D20 Future book being used in such a sweet manner.

Eagerly awaiting more,

Peterson


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

This can also be downloaded, in JPG form,  here.

Thanks to Intrepid Heroes for hosting this.

The Stramok Sector is 200 LY coreward, 75 LY spinward, and 50 LY down. It
 is on the edge of known space, and where many sightings of unknown ship 
types have been occurring as of late.

Confederate Intelligence believes that there may be remnants of the G'Tak 
Empire, which once spanned the entire galaxy, deeper coreward. There is 
no *confirmed* ships have been engaged as of yet, nor any unknown 
Xenoforms captured or sighted.

There has been *unconfirmed* encounters with a xenoform that the 
Obelisk records identify as the Varmeck and while local planetary governments are requesting Terran Confederacy 
Naval support, only local TCN and TCMC representitives seem concerned 
about the threat. Many citizens of the sector feel that until a ship of the line 
or a major corporation or an official Confederate vessel is attack, the possible
 threat will not be taken seriously.

Solar System Maps: Still more to come. I *WILL* place system maps for each of the named systems on the map.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

THE HARTELL SYSTEM​





The map may be downloaded or viewed in a seperate browser here.

The Hartell System is the location of one of the few Class A spaceports in the
 area, as well as the having the 17th Strike Force on planet to protect the 
system. Recently, there has been 14 sightings of unknown vessels in the 
system, but none have penetrated beyond the 8th orbit.

*Hartell I*
  Too close to the systems yellow star to have any atmosphere beyond 
vaporized mercury and iron, Hartell I is a small body, only 5,000 km in 
diameter, but rich in heavy elements. There is no full sized spaceport here, 
merely a hangar door on the surface that leads into a hangar for offloading 
supplies/prisoners/workers and loading people whose contracts/sentences are
 up, and raw ores. The mines are extensive, but most are over a mile below 
ground and the termperatures range between 200 C aad 30C.
  The planet does not rotate, lightside temperature is 2,000 C, while 
night-side is -600 C. The hangar is on the equator. No sats are in orbit, as 
solarspot or disturbances in the suns photosphere could easily knock them out
 of orbit.
  The mines are owned by the Syntek Corporation, and it is rumored that 
somewhere in them is a Genejack facility dedicated to producing BAS's 
capable of surface work, although this is denied, and thought to be nothing 
more than rumor.

*Hastell II*
A small world with an E-Class spaceport, Hastell II is what is known as a 
"Hellworld" where an exotic atmosphere allows certian alloys to "grow" as it 
were. Syntek Industries maintains a facility here, where purchased criminals 
serve thier sentences at a 10:1 rate for years. The conditions are so hostile, 
no need has been found for extensive prisoner overwatch, as the atmosphere 
kills some 5,000 inmates a year, and has been known to kill even the most 
cautious workers.

Hastell produces crystallized mercury, limanium/beryllium crystal-matrixed 
alloys, and other alloys that normally take huge space facilities to create. The
 atmosphere is 12x Terran Normal, is extremely corrosive and lethal (Fort 
Save, DC 50 each round, or take 10d6 Con damage, 10d6 damage to all 
substances not specially coated with neostasis sealant) to everything. The 
surface temperature is 500 C peak, 325 C low, and the planet rotates once 
every 6 hours.

*Asteriod Belt*
The asteriod belt consists of debris from a planet that failed to form properly, 
rather than a relic of the G'Tak/Protohuman war, as was originally thought. 
Less than a half dozen relics have been found in the last 50 years, further 
giving rise to the fact that it is a natural occurance, rather than an artificial 
one.

Common elements are mined in the asteriod belt, and a research station 
dedicated that reputedly handles zero-g production of alloys. The research 
station is guarded by serious firepower (tractor beam held asteriods with 
mounted guns, 62 ultralight class fighters, and a decommission frigate with 
the best weapons, armor and shields that Syntek can provide) giving rise to 
the rumors that it might be more than a simple research station.

*Hartell Prime*
The capitol planet of the Hartell system, this is planet hosts not only a Class 
A starport, it also boasts a complete spacedock with a Confederate Naval 
repair base capable of handling ships of the line up to Capitol class.

The planet has a .95 G gravity, and is temperate, despite being a desert 
planet. Terraforming began 15 years ago, via biological methods rather than 
mechanical, but for the most part, life only exists in the 5 huge dome-cities, 
that are connected via mag-lev tube.

The magnetic field of the planet is unstable to the point that it prevents 
matter-transmission on disk or dedicated platforms, so even cargo must be 
transported via shuttlecraft, suborbital, or mag-lev.

Gravpine City has a space elevator that connects to the orbital colony 
"Ulmechta" that was purchased from the Digital Artificial Systems, which has 
been in orbit for over 60 years.

Hartell Prime produces little except for Hillyer Fungus, used in life support systems.

*Hartell V*
This planet is a dead rock, but 10 years ago, the Flayine Corporation 
established a factory here that was supposed to be producing 
density-enhanced ruby for armors. Last year, however, a blast destroyed the 
facility, and rescue operations have discovered that there must have been 
some type of geothermal tap, as lava filled the crater.

The planetiod has .6 G gravity, no atmosphere, and does not rotate.

*Hartell VI*
The gas giant, Hartell VI, is mostly composed of hydrogen and helium, and 
masses about 1/20th Hartell-Sol. There is a gas-mining station extracting 
high-pressure fused helium atoms, as well as other combinations found only 
under immense pressures (the mining stems extend roughly 500 miles into the 
atmosphere of Hartell VI, to where pressure is roughly 300 TN (Terran 
Normal). The spaceport does not offer any refit facilities, although fuel may 
be bought at roughly .75 normal cost. There is also no medical facilities, and 
the entire mining outfit is owned by the Bluetooth Servo Corporation of the 
Digital Artificial Systems, and no facilities for biologicals exist on the station.

There is also an FTL transmission base, long abandoned by the Confederacy, 
that used the old quark compression wave theories. The base is powered 
down and marked as Confederacy property. There has been no ships docked, 
power readings, etc, in over 25 years.

*Hartell VII*
  A dead world, mainly a small, 500 km diameter rock surrounded by 600 km of
 methane ice, there is a destoyed base where a group of pirates once 
operated from. It has been gone over several times by wild-catters, scavs, 
and bounty hunters. Nobody has visited it in over 60 years.

Hartell VII has .75 G gravity, no atmosphere except a thin (0.2m) layer of 
methane gas that rapidly boils off into space. Hartell VII loses 0.01m of 
diameter every 100 years from bleed-off.

*Hartell VIII*
Another gas mining facility orbits this gas giant. This facility also produces 
high-pressure alloys and materials, such as density collapsed iron and 
diamond. The facility is owned by Hiakado Metals, but maintained by 
Bluetooth Servo Corporation. BSC keeps an old decommissioned Carribean 
Class Frigate on station to guard the mining facility.

*Hartell IX*
This gas giant features the Terran Marine Corps variable gravity training 
center, as well as a Confederate Navy refueling center. Currently, both bases 
are only staffed by security and maintenance personell, as both bases crews 
have been shifted to other places, and recruitment is low in the Hastell 
System. The spaceport, when at full operation, is a Class B facility, but at the
 current time, it is only Class H, offering refueling, basic preventive 
maintenance, and some hullwork.

The Naval Base is the only facility in the Hartell System that contains a 
Gargantuan NCE, although it does take special permissions from the facility 
commander to utilize it.

*Askon*
This is the Hartell System's TCMC training facility, where basic combat 
training, surgery, advanced combat training, ship boarding and other training 
takes place. It is a "No Travel" zone, and rumor has it that there is also a fully
 equipped cyborg creation medical facility on the site.

The planet is heavily guarded by the TCN, the TCMC, a ring of orbital defense
 sats, and 4 ships of the line. The heavy security makes many wonder what 
exactly the TCMC is doing on such a frozen and forbidden ball of rock.


_How's that? More systems as we go._


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

MAP IS HERE!




The map may also be downloaded here  from Intrepid Heroes! Thanks guys!​Cremek System

The Cremek system was found quite easily, since the transit lines from
Almoz-227 we found by the intial scoutship exploring the sector. This was 
also the last system surveyed by the Confederate Scout Corps Vessel 227,
which jumped over the "border zone" and contact was lost with it.

The system has no planetary jump/transit points, and wormhole mechanisms
do not work within the system due to the intense radiation, but d-foam strata
layers show that at one point, there was a wormhole between the three suns,
and the suns orbited it. Now, only string-drives, shunt drives, and slowships
can enter the system, with the string-point and shunt point being where the 
wormhole once existed. A shunt-drive pilot must succeed at a Pilot check 
(DC: 30) and a string-runner must succeed at a Pilot Check (DC: 28) or thier 
ship will take 2d4x1,000 points of damage upon exit, due to the gravitational 
tangling of the shunt-lines and strings at the exit point.

The only other entrance/exit is via hyperspace or jumpspace, one half light 
year outside of the system. Radiation from the trinary system is intense 
enough the FTL and insystem communications do not work, and 
message-torps must be used.

Strangely enough, Cremek was one of the first systems with Terran influence,
since CSCV-227 reported extensive ruins on three of the planetiods in the 
system, plus there were certian anomolies that interested certian people. For 
example, all three suns apparently collapsed into white dwarfs at the same 
time, and the interior three orbital wings were empty. There was also no 
evidence of gas giants, which should have occurred in the system, nor was 
there comets or any other debris in the system, which should have occured.

The three remaining planets had moons, and all of them had extensive ruins 
on thier dark sides. Added into the mystery, was the fact that the three 
remaining planets were in close orbits, and showed evidence of missing 
oceans, despite the fact that they had no atmospheres.

The first object in the system was a solar observation and analysis station, 
which took readings on the stars  and tried to determine what occurred.

According to both Obelisk records, and evidence gathered, there was G'Tak 
shipyards, creche facilities, breeding farms, and "cattle" cities. The 
proto-humans managed to breach the G'Tak's defenses and launch three 
altered Novacrackers, exploding the suns and causing heavy damage to the
system.

*Cremek Alpha*
A white dwarf, this is the largest of the stars shows the most signs of 
instability. Scientific monitoring by a now abandoned station shows that the 
three stars transfer from standard green stars to white dwarfs was artificially 
induced, and Cremek Alpha shows this must have been catastrophic to the 
system. Plasma flares are quite frequent, and the solar winds are very heavy 
off of Cremek Alpha, basically destroying any kind of FTL communications that
 could take place.

*Cremek Beta*
This star has the small research station put in place by the CSCV in order to 
examine the obvious anomlies that the initial scouting report contained. The 
base has been mothballed, on non-sentient programs keeping the base on 
station. The base also monitors the transit lines into the system, which all 
three suns orbit around.

*Cremek Epsilon*
Cremek Epsilon is the smallest of the three, and evidence shows that in 
several thousand years, it will collapse into a brown dwarf, cooling off rapidly.

*C-221a*
The largest planet of the system, as well as the closest, at 1.25 the size of 
Terra, C-221a is in the 4th orbiting line around Cremek. Vast canyons and 
mesas show where once there were oceans that covered 60% of the planet. 
Scattered ruins at the bottom of the oceans show where there were once 
sub-oceanic facilities, but these have, for the most part, been investigated 
and are now ignored.

The planet has 0.95 G.

C-221a has no atmosphere, and the surface temperature is 1,100 C. The 
planet rotates once every 19 TS hours (Terran Standard) and has one moon 
that rotates the planet once every 12 hours.

The prison facility on C-221a is one of the harshest in the Confederacy, with 
no escapes ever successful. The radiation interferes with SoulChip usage, and
 the surviving few life forms, descended from crude cephlapods and 
invertibates that survived the devestation, are very predatory and tough 
enough to withstand the harsh temperatures and vacuum.

*Grossenfuer*
Grossenfuer contains a DAS prison facility, which consists of merely a landing 
pad. DAS prisoners are dropped on the moon, and left to thier own devices 
among the vacuum, solar winds, solar radiation, and ruins of the G'Tak 
shipyards that cover the entire moon. The moon is only 250 km wide, and 
possesses .25 G

*C-221b*
Existing between the 4th and 5th orbital ring, this planet appears to have 
been pushed outward by the blast wave from the triple explosion. C-221b has
 vast resiviors of alloys coating the "mesas" that loom in between the 
canyons. The resiviors are the remainders of the vast cities that were 
destroyed when the energy wave passed over the planet. Strangely enough, 
one side of the planet shows damage from a heavy orbital bombardment, as if
 the proto-humans showed up and made _sure_ the job was finished.

The prison consists of a space elevator that connects to an orbiting base, 
and a prefab dome shelter that can only hold 1,400 personell. What the inside
 of the dome looks like is unknown, nor does anyone care. Those that go 
down the elevator are never seen again, and the only things that come back 
up are refined metals. The space elevators terminal on C-221b is manned by 
mercenaries, who have been ordered to only allow prisoners to exit, and 
whatever mined or salvaged materials that are scanned several times as they 
move down a conveyer.

Since an attempting escape that the mercenaries put down, killing over 
50,000 convicts, there has been no other attempts to sabotage the terminal 
dome, the space elevator, or take control of the base.


The orbiting station is roboticized with unintelligent computers, and 
unmanned. Goods are brought up the space elevator, exposed to vacuum, 
crated, and fired via mass-driver to intercept with Tamstex Station. There is 
a single docking ring, with an unpressurized hallway that leads to a personell 
elevator that goes one way.

Down.

*Sisyphus*
Surprisingly, this small moon possesses a gravity of 4G's, and is used as a 
prison for heavy worlders. All ruins on the moon have been destroyed by the 
gravity, and scientific analysis has shown that 1/10th of the interior of the 
planet has been destroyed by what is causing the gravity: A micro-singularity.

*C-221c*
The smallest of the surviving planet, this one has a smooth surface, one side 
having a slick, glassy look, with two rings in the center of the smooth 
surface. This was cuased by the three leading waves of the photosphere 
explosions hitting at a few moments apart.

The planet has been seeded with life forms that seek out the gems formed by
 the blast wave striking the planet, and the metals left over from where the 
cities were destroyed when the methane/oxygen atmosphere incandesced.

These life form appear as giant worms, with huge maws. The worms have a 
purplish color from high conctrates of radium within thier system, give off 
radiation (Highly radioactive), and excrete gems and metals. They have dug 
vast systems of tunnels.

Convicts scour the tunnels for any of the excretions, gathering them up and 
running them back to the prison. Once a year, a robot craft from the 
Confederacy lands, the prisoners load it, and once there are no life forms 
aboard, it takes off. The craft remains unpressurized and then proceeds to 
Tamstex Station, where it remains several thousand kilometers from the 
station, waiting for boarding and eventually unloading by the crew at the 
station.

*Kaltenares*
The largest of C-221c's moon, this airless rock has a single feautre. A vast 
storage area where the materials gained from the prison planets are kept. 
There are no shelters and no facilities on the planet, only a single landing field
 with an unshielded beacon.

*Tamstex*
A staging base for the Confederate military, this is considered the worst 
posting in the sector, despite the fact that the Confederacy spends more on 
entertainment and luxuries at this base than any other base in five sections.

The Confederate Navy has a Class I repair and refit yard, and the 
Confederate Marines keep over a division on the planet, complete with 
vehicles and varying cybernetic chassis. While on the budget as "prison 
security forces" these troops have lately been rotated out with crack units, 
and rumor has it that a the weapon manufacturing facilities on this moon are 
producing planet-busters.

*Tamstex Station*
A small sized space station, Confederate Navy or Marine forces do not visit 
the station, nor do they make any contact with the station, other than to 
requisition raw materials.

This station is where the raw materials gathered from the prison are sorted, 
and then sent to Kaltenares to await pickup. The staff is highly paid, and has 
some of the best luxuries the Confederacy has to offer, but the murder rate is
 quite high. The most notorius was 6 years ago, when the crew of the station
 attacked one another with knives and axes manufactured from the Medium 
NCE onboard. There were no apparent factions, and the last remaining person
 attacked the primary V-Deck with an axe, electrocuting herself.

Those who have been there, and survived, claim that the place is cursed and 
that they have seen various ships move by, despite any evidence in the 
stations scanning records.


----------



## C. Baize

I think you've stunned everyone into silence. 

Way to put up, man.


----------



## Emiricol

If I can arrange the time, I'm so going to have to make another campaign, using this stuff.  *fistshakes* Curse you, Warlord!  As if I had enough free time before this came along!


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Airhart Class Scout Vessel​One of the toughest little ships around, the Airhart Class Scout Vessels have been authorized a Service Life Extension Program, and because of this, they are once again being used by the Terran Confederate Scout Corps. Thousands of these have been sold to civilians, corporations, militaries, and lost during extended missions.

A sturdy little craft first put out by Luna Shipyards in 2200, it is still manufactured by LunaCorps.

All Progress Level Ships share the same characteristics.
*Length:* 180
*Wingspan:* 160
*Width:* 60
*Hieght:* 50
*Gear:*

Underslung deployable ramscoop.
Landing gear.
Class II life Support with Hillyer Fungus O2 generation system.
Antitheft device
molecular "tagging" for identification
Queriable IFF Beacon
Running Lights
Power couplings connecting powerplant to cables if necessary
EVA suits (In personel quarters)


Civilian Frame
*Type:* Light (Colossal -8)

*Subtype:* Exploration:
*Defense:* 11

*Flat Footed Defense:* 7
*Autopilot Defense:* 7
*Hardness:* 30
*Hit Dice:* 20d20 (400)
*Initiative Modifier:* +4
*Pilot's Class Bonus:* +5
*Pilot's Dex Modifier:* +4
*Gunner's Attack Bonus:* +4
*Size:* Colassol
*FTL Speed:* 75C
*Cruising Speed:* .5C
*Tactical Speed:* 3,500 ft (7 squares)
*Targeting System Bonus:* +3
*Crew:* 6 (Expert)
*Passenger Capacity:* 4
*Cargo Capacity:* 200 tons
*Grapple Modifier:* +16
*Base Purchase DC:*
*Restriction:* Liscensed (+1)

*Statistics*
*FTL Engine:* Hyperdrive
*Sublight Engine:* Ion Drive
*Armor:* Vanadium
*Frame:* Titanium
*Defense Systems (6):* Probe Launcher, Radiation Shielding, Improved Autopilot System, Decoy Drone Launcher, Point Defense System, Magnetic Field
*Sensors (2):* Class II Sensor System, Targeting System
*Communications (2):* Laser Tranciever (Replaced by Drivesat Comm Array in PL 7+), Internal Comm System
*Weapon (6):* 2 Gauss Guns, 2 firelinked missile launchers (x2)
*Grappling Systems:* Grappler System
*Life Support:* Class II, Hillyer Fungus backup
*CNE Size:* Tiny

*Attack:*
Guass Gun (2) +7, 8d12
Missile Launchers +7, as missile

*Attack of Opportunity:*
Point Defense System +3, 1d12x10

*Standard PL 6 Design Specs*
*Type:* Light (Colossal -8)

*Subtype:* Exploration
*Defense:* 11

*Flat Footed Defense:* 7
*Autopilot Defense:* 7
*Hardness:* 30
*Hit Dice:* 20d20 (400)
*Initiative Modifier:* +4
*Pilot's Class Bonus:* +5
*Pilot's Dex Modifier:* +4
*Gunner's Attack Bonus:* +4
*Size:* Colassol
*FTL Speed:* 75C
*Cruising Speed:* .75C
*Tactical Speed:* 3,500 ft (7 squares)
*Targeting System Bonus:* +3
*Crew:* 6 (Expert)
*Passenger Capacity:* 10
*Cargo Capacity:* 200 tons
*Grapple Modifier:* +16
*Base Purchase DC:*
*Restriction:* Liscensed (+1)

*Statistics*
*FTL Engine:* Hyperdrive
*Sublight Engine:* Ion Drive
*Armor:* Vanadium
*Frame:* Titanium
*Defense Systems (6):* Radiation Shielding, Point Defense System, Magnetic Field, Improved Autopilot System, Improved Damage Control, Probe Launcher
*Sensors (2):* Class II Sensor Array, Targeting System
*Communications (2):* Laser Transceiver, Internal Comm System
*Weapon (6):* 2 Guass Guns, 2 firelinked  Missile Launchers (x2)
*Grappling Systems:* Grapplers
*Life Support:* Class II, Hillyer Fungus backup
*CNE Size:* Small

*Attacks*
Guass Guns (x2) +7, 8d12
Missile Launchers +7, as missiles x 1.5

*Attack of Opportunity*
Point Defense System +3, 1d12x10

*Standard PL 7 Design Specs*
*Type:* Light (Colossal -8)

*Subtype:* Exploration:
*Defense:* 11

*Flat Footed Defense:* 7
*Autopilot Defense:* 7
*Hardness:* 40
*Hit Dice:* 25d20 (500
*Initiative Modifier:* +4
*Pilot's Class Bonus:* +5
*Pilot's Dex Modifier:* +4
*Gunner's Attack Bonus:* +4
*Size:* Colassol
*FTL Speed:* 75C
*Cruising Speed:* .99C
*Tactical Speed:* 3,500 ft (7 squares)
*Targeting System Bonus:* +3
*Crew:* 6 (Expert)
*Passenger Capacity:* 10
*Cargo Capacity:* 200 tons
*Grapple Modifier:* +16
*Base Purchase DC:*
*Restriction:* Liscensed (+1)

*Statistics*
*FTL Engine:* Hyperdrive
*Sublight Engines:* Inertial Flux Drive
*Armor:* Neutronite
*Frame:* Cerametal
*Defense Systems (8):* Improved Autopilot, Improved Damage Control, Decoy Drone Launcher, Magnetic Shielding, Point Defense System, Radiation Shielding, Light Fortification, Repair Drones
*Sensors (2):* Class IV Sensor Array, Targeting System
*Communications (2):* Drivesat Comm Array, Internal Comm System
*Weapon (8):* Rail Cannon (x2), 2 firelinked Missile Launchers (x2)
*Grappling Systems:* Grappling System, Tractor Beam
*Life Support:* Class III, Hillyer Fungus backup
*CNE Size:* Small

*Attack*
Rail Cannon (x2) +7, 6d12
Missile Launchers +7, as missiles x 1.5

*Attack of Opportunity*
Point Defense System +3, 1d12x10

*Standard PL 8 Design Specs*
*Type:* Light (Colossal -8)

*Subtype:* Exploration
*Defense:* +2

*Flat Footed Defense:* 2
*Autopilot Defense*: 9
*Hardness:* 50
*Hit Dice:* 30d20 (600 HP)
*Initiative Modifier:* +4
*Pilot's Class Bonus:* +5
*Pilot's Dex Modifier:* +4
*Gunner's Attack Bonus:* +4
*Size:* Colossal
*FTL Speed:* 250C
*Cruising Speed:* 0.99C
*Tactical Speed:* 3,500 ft (7 squares)
*Targeting System Bonus:* +3
*Crew:* 6 (Expert)
*Passenger Capacity:* 10
*Cargo Capacity:* 200 tons
*Grapple Modifier:* +16
*Base Purchase DC:*
*Restriction:* Liscensed (+1)

*Statistics*
*FTL Engine:* String Drive
*Sublight Engines:* Inertial Flux Drive
*Armor:* Class VI Armor
*Frame:* Neutronite
*Defense Systems (10):* Medium Fortification, Advanced Damage Control, Repair Drones, Particle Field, Point Defense System, Advanced Autopilot, Decoy Drone Launcher, Probe Launcher, 
*Sensors (2):* Class VI Sensor Array, Targeting System
*Communications (2):* Drivesat Comm Array, Internal Comm System
*Weapon (10):* 2 rail cannons, 4 firelinked missile launcher system (x2)
*Grappling Systems:* Grapplers, Tractor Beam
*Life Support:* Class IV, Hillyer Fungus backup
*CNE Size:* Medium

*Attack*
Rail Cannon (x2) +7, 6d12
Missile Launchers +7, as missiles x 1.5

*Attack of Opportunity*
Point Defense System +3, 1d12x10

*Map Key: *

*Outer Hull:* The outer hull contains proximity and contact sensors, as well as having solar absorbtion gridding within it to allow it gather and store solar energy.
*Engines, wing:* Sublight Drives
*Engine, rear:* FTL-drive. The microcomponents and locations general difficulty in getting at it for repairs adds a +4 circumstance penalty for on the fly repairs, and a +2 Purchase DC penalty for repairs.
*Dishes, Wings:* Class II sensor array dishes
*Dish, rear:* Targeting system
*Flight Deck:* This is the primary living/working quarters for the crew. There is an internal communications system throughout the ship, each room being connected into the net. There are also cameras that can be accessed from any console in each room but the living quarters. Those cameras must be accessed from the pilot's console.
*Cockpit:* This contains both astrogration and piloting stations, as well as the manual controls for the port and starboard guns. The targeting computers for the missile launchers (Built into the wings) are linked to the controls of the weapons, allowing anyone utilizing the guns to fire missiles if they get a missile lock (A gunner may not fire missiles and the weapon at the same time. The weapon can be set on automatic, and only has a +3 to strike).
* Right panel:* Pilots chair. This also contains pilot's hypersleep and nueraljack equipment, allowing the pilot to fly the ship in hyperspace while in hypersleep.
* Left Panel:* Astrogation and scanning.
* Weapons:* This has both cybernetic interlocks and standard screens and controls.
*Work Area:* Combination kitchen, dining area, scientific station, communications relay point, this is where the crew spends the majority of thier time when not in hypersleep. To the left, from top to bottom are: Scientific Station (Acts as a laboratory and gives Knowledge checks a +2 equipment bonus) complete with probe programming and scan analysis. Communications station/Computer Access, CNE access, including the ability to design material.
*Central Hallway:* Well lit.
*Personal Quarters:* Each quarter has: A personal fresher, a locker, and a "Sleeper" which acts as a combination of a bed, reclining chair, hypersleep station and medical station. There is also a wallscreen for holo's, VR immersion, or communications.
*Engineering:* This is where the inertial compensators, gravity generators, power plants and the hyperdrive engines are located, as well as the computer core and sensor hardware.
*Cargo Deck:* The cargo deck is completely monitored via camera (infrared, night vision and thermovision), motion sensors
*Main Hold:* Port side is the docking ring, starboard is the airlock. The lift up to the Flight deck is here also.
*Cryostations:* There are 3 cryostations here, each of the stations can handle 6 people in seperate cryoberths. These are used only in case of an emergency, and as a last resort, the safety interlocks can be undone, and the explosive bolts will breach the hull, blowing the cryostations (still attatched to one another via the bulkhead) into space and activating an emergency beacon.
*Secure Hold:* Carries the landing drones, and the weapons rack, as well as the environmental equipment.
*Secondary Engineer/Control:* The ship can be flown from here, as wel as damage control handled. Redundant systems are also located/ran here in case of severe damage.

NEW EQUIPMENT​

*Advanced Autopilot [PL 8]*
  Advanced in dog-brain AI's coupled with tetra-layered doped diamond wafers have enabled the autopilot system to go beyond the capabilities of the older models. Complete with self astrogation programs (Posseses a +10 to make Astrogation checks, and adds a +4 bonus to crewmembers using the program to plot a course) that allow it to make sublight jumps, the Advanced Autopilot is still incapable of entering jumpspace.
  The advanced autopilot provides the following bonuses to defense: Huge +5, Gargantuan +6, Colossal +7.

*Purchase DC:* 10+ 1/2 the purchase DC of the starship
*Restrictions:* Military (+3)

*Improved Point Defense System [PL 7]*
Advances in targeting software, sensor suites, and mechanical structures allow the IPDS to lock on target with greater speed and strike harder against incoming targets, while the package remains the same size. The IPDS is available to liscensed corporations and mercenary/bounty hunter/privateers, but only a Class B starports or better can repair them.
Starship Type == Attack Bonus == Point Defense Damage == Purchase DC
Ultralight == +2 == 2d12x10 == 36
Light == +3 ==3d12 x10 ==38
Mediumweight == +5 == 4d12x10 == 40
Heavy == +7/+2 == 5d12x10/19-20  == 42
Superheavy == +9/+4 == 6d12x10/19-20  == 44
*Restrictions:* Liscensed (+1)

*Advanced Point Defense System [PL 8]*
With quantum tunnelling packet software, faster aquisition times, better lock on speeds, this represents the PL 8 pinnacle of point defense systems. Normally reserved for military/scout vessels, some are sold to liscensed individuals on a case by case basis.
Starship Type == Attack Bonus == Point Defense Damage == Purchase DC
Ultralight == +3 == 3d12x10 /19-20== 44
Light == +5 ==4d12 x10 /19-20==46
Mediumweight == +7/+2/19-20 == 5d12x10 == 48
Heavy == +9/+4 == 6d12x10/18-20  == 50
Superheavy == +11/+6/+1/18-20 == 7d12x10  == 52
*Restrictions:* Military (+3)

*Probe Launcher [PL 6]*
A retrofitted torpedoe launcher, the probe it fires carries a sensor package. The launcher fires the probe at  .1C and cannot target objects (This means you can't use it as a weapon) as it has no targeting sensors. The probe must be programmed seperately.

*Purchase DC:* 20
*Restriction:* None

*Class VI Armor*
This armor is desnity collapsed Carbonite sandwiched between neovulcanium, at the core of it is a 2" thick layer of limanium/beryllium crystal-matrixed alloy. The armor is very strong, and the sandwich build keeps it able to flex under impact stress, and the crystal matrix allow and carbonite allow it to quickly shed heat and energy.

*Hardness:* 50
*Tactical speed penalty:* 0 ft
*Weight:* 1/20th the weight of the starship.
*Purchase DC:* 15 + one half the base purchase DC of the starship.
*Restrictions:* Military (+3)
*Engine, rear:* FTL-drive. The microcomponents and locations general difficulty in getting at it for repairs adds a +4 circumstance penalty for on the fly repairs, and a +2 Purchase DC penalty for repairs.
*Dishes, Wings:* Class II sensor array dishes
*Dish, rear:* Targeting system


----------



## Masada

Hellacool!


----------



## Peterson

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> OK, thanks for the encouragement, guys, I really appreciate it.
> 
> Here's another starship. I'll post the maps first, then the starships data I'll edit into the post later. I did some rules modification, and the engines follow the ABOVE listed engines, not the MSRD(F) engines.
> 
> The maps to the starship can be downloaded here from Intrepid Heroes.
> 
> I'll edit in the statblock as soon as I finish transcribing it.




Ye gods man, you've been busy!  The ship looks great, and if its really as "customizable" as it suggests, its going to be darn near the greatest thing in a while!

Can't wait to see even more!

Peterson


----------



## Emiricol

Couple questions:

 1) When will there be something cohesive or semi-cohesive to download or buy?  I just don't have the time to try to reinvent your wheel, so the sooner I can get my grubby little paws on it the better 

 2) Where'd you get the space maps?  Wherever you got them or however you made them, that would be an amazingly cool resource for space gaming.  Also, will you be including a Terran territory map when all is said and done?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Couple questions:
> 
> 1) When will there be something cohesive or semi-cohesive to download or buy?  I just don't have the time to try to reinvent your wheel, so the sooner I can get my grubby little paws on it the better



I'll probably have a download for everything posted here within a week or so. There's still a LOT more data to add. The rest of the systems, and the Terran Confederate maps, for one. Between Intrepid Heroes, Modernized, ENWorld and The Brood sites, we'll have a lot of data.

This will be an ongoing project, with more and more expansion (as I get stuff off of paper)



> 2) Where'd you get the space maps?  Wherever you got them or however you made them, that would be an amazingly cool resource for space gaming.  Also, will you be including a Terran territory map when all is said and done?



I got the maps by making them with CC2 Pro Cosmographer.

Yup, there will be the Terran Confederacy Map, sector maps, etc.

However, I am NOT doing 2000+ system maps.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Transit Spaces...*

_The Obelisk allowed mankind to reach the stars, and grasp at them exactly as they had grasped at everything else they wanted. It opened "The Bag" and allowed Terran descent Humans to go out into the universe, armed with Faster Than Light engines, weapons and armor to defend those ships, and life support systems to allow them to live in those ships.

Humankind, always improving on everything that they understood and/or thought might be able to improve, pushed the envelope on the FTL travel, rapidly surpassing even the proto-human's theories.

FTL travel does not happen in what is considered "realspace" (A term coined by news agencies and popular culture) where the theories of Albert Einstien hold sway, but instead, once near-lightspeed is reached, when mass becomes nearly infinite, the ship drops out of realspace and enters one of the FTL spaces.

While in a "jumpspace" transit, travellers experience various effects, depending on which jumpspace they enter. Everything from sudden unconsciousness followed by a period of comatose, to shimmering lights, to severe "jumpshock" when exiting._-From the Terran Confederacy Historical Archives


JUMPSPACE​Jumpspace is one of the earliest discovered. When entering jumpspace, stars undergo a color shift rapidly into white, and then pull backwards, making the ship appear to head toward a never ending cone.

While in jumpspace, the ship is actually moving between the spaces in dimensional foam that seperates dimensions. This makes the ship shudder, and causes vertigo and has been known to cause massive headaches. Jumpspace exit requires the drives to be reconfigured, and this will take 1 round per hour travelled. (Computer Use: DC: 5+1 per hour in Jumpspace) before another jump can be done.

Digital Sentients entering jumpspace go immediately comatose, often suffering a form of dementia known as  "Jump Madness" where they claim to be older models or even fictional DAS's from Pre-Obelisk times. (Fort Save, DC: 10+1 per minute in jumpspace, roll every round. When failed, the DAS immediately goes comatose)


Induction Engine​
  The induction engine has recently been able to move into jumpspace, with recent advances in the technology produced by the Biological Artificial Sentients Systems. This engine is slow. but reliable, transport and is mainly used by the TC Navy for message torps and other such long-haul feasibly missions.

  The induction engine has been reduced from normal size, to half it's previous side, and the BAS System's engines are notorious for redundant systems and reliability.

Particle Impulse Engine​
The Digital Artificial Sentient Systems enables this drive to enter Jumpspace some 50 years ago. This is the ONLY drive that DAS's may enter Jumpspace with and avoid going into a coma and being driven crazy, although a DAS must undergo "digital rest" every 5 hours instead of 20, forcing the DAS Systems to doublecrew thier ships.

Particle Impluse Engines are faily standard, with spare parts being cheap and plentifle, and because of this, many outlying systems and frontier sectors rely heavily on the PIE's.
Jump Drive​
Although the Jump Drive is nearly instantaneous, they do travel through Jumpspace. Older, preObelisk jumpdrives travelled at roughly 600 C, although now rough estimates place the speed of jump drives at 5000C.

Occassionally ships will discover old derilects in Jumpspace. Some of these have been G'Tak warships, or protohuman vessels, with the crew dead and the control stations dead or damaged. These hulks bring in good salvage from collectors, historical societies and on occassion, the TC Navy.
HYPERSPACE​  Hyperspace is a sidereal universe, where there is no limit to speed of light, and the laws of physics are more ameable to accelleration and movement. Sadly, hyperspace can also be a dangerous place. With debris from the G'Tak/protohuman war scattered everywhere, nova and supernova blast wave remnants, gravitational anomolies, etc providing a serious hazard to all who travel within it.

Hyperspace is often used for travel and communications, but serious hazards exist, as matter that was created in hyperspace is quite explosive when impacting matter from "realspace" (Multiply damage for meteor hits by 25), and there is a few seconds of disorientation upon exit.

Due to the completely different laws of mathematics in hyperspace, programs and AI's that can operate in hyperspace must be specially created, and cannot be used in "realspace" and vice-versa. Because of this the Digital Artificial Sentient Systems dislike Hyperspace, and all computer systems and computer assisted/run equipment must have dual programs and processors, increasing thier cost by 50%.

Hyperdrive​
An extremely tempermental type of drive, it is by far the cheapest and easiest to get ahold of. The price for these drives can go as low as 20% of normal, depending on the age and C-distance on the drive. Parts are cheap and easy, with used parts coming as cheaply at 10% of normal cost. Most ships, when commissioned with this drive, have the drive left to go to the orbital/planetary scrap yards, since it would cost more to recover the drive than buy a new one.

The cost for Hyperdrives in Confederate Space is 1/2 normal.

SHUNTSPACE​Shuntspace appears as a tangle of tubes that are made up of interlocking branches of a silvery/iridescent metal. Shooting through these tubes is dangerous, but fast, and only living pilots are able to handle the speeds and disorientation that shuntspace brings out.

DAS's and any genetweaked too hard (More than a +4 bonus to Pilot Starship) cannot operate properly in Shuntspace, often going into convulsions, shutting down, or suffering a neural shutdown.

VOIDSPACE​
Voidspace is a place of swirling colors, and people that move leave shimmering traces and afterimages of themselves. Instruments are useless, as are navigation equipment. Voidspace is navigatable by Digital Sentients only.

STRINGSPACE​
Appearing as a series of long strings that coil and loop through a vast gulf, "riding the strings" is both exhilerating to pilots, and more dangerous than finding yourself with your thumb in the tiger's bum.

Riding the strings may get you from point A to point B quickly, but most string destinations are completely unknown. One long-probe ship (piloted by convincts or highly paid volunteers) found itself in the Hammerhead Galaxy, inside a brown dwarf system, after only 105 hours of "string-time". Currently, very few stringlines are mapped, although mercenaries have been hired recently to explore the lines after one scout craft encountered and was nearly destroyed by a massive vessel that was estimated at being over 100 km in length and was busy laying waste to a planet.


Sorry guys, I gotta hit the rack, I'll post more later, finish this up.

BTW-Due to popular demand, Intrepid Heroes has hosted a Word .doc of this thread here. 

Enjoy


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Shivak​
_Don't trust him. He's out to steal your burrow-mate._

Mammalian and ursaliod, there creatures stand at less than a meter tall, with pads on thier feet and the wide spread eyes of evolved herbivores. Shivak have flat herbivore teeth, wide nostrils, and look somewhat like Terran "teddy bears" although thier grouchy temperment often offsets this appearance.

The Shivak come from a planet with heavy vegitation and undergroth, and very few predators. With a low axial tilt and a temperate climate without much serious seasonal variation, the Shivak were an allay of the G'Tak Empire during thier destruction of the proto-Terran race eons ago.

Despite the destruction of the proto-Terran race, the Shivak did not find themselves elevated to a high position in the galactic scheme of things. Mainly, they lacked the carnivore instinct for pursuing a goal with ruthless determination, and this held them back from what they felt was thier destiny.

Over the millenia since the fall of the proto-human race, the Shivak has contented themselves with causing strife and contention within the races that remained of the G'Tak Empire.

With the return of Terran Humans, the Shivak were the most vocal about attacking the race of man and thier companion creatures as well as fledgling allies. The Shivak were the ones who encouraged the Varmeck into sending probes further and further into the "Fallow Zone" to check on the progress of the human race, and were the ones stirring up panic within the other races that probes were coming back without data more often than they were returning, at the rate of 100:1.

However, the Shivak made the mistake of attacking an outlying human colony with a fleet of warships, and the even larger mistake of fleeing without trying to cover thier tracks. Human ships followed them to thier homeworld, and while other human vessels ran to summon the Terran Confederate Naval Forces, the ships that had followed began a program of guerrilla warfare and interdiction of the system.

Human counter-attack and the first human attack of the resurged G'Tak/Human war was on the Shivak homeworld. Human paranioa and predatory instinct mobilized the entire TCMC First, Second and Fifth Armies and the 9th and 17th TCN fleets.

Over 500,000 combat troops slammed into the Shivak homeworld, backed by everything the Terrans could throw at them. Monitors, radioactive dusting, battleships, supercruisers, temporal dissonance wave cannons and everything overly adaptive and highly aggressive omnivore primates with over a hundred thousand years of warfare in thier history could bring to bear.

The Shivak were crushed in less than a Terran standard month. Thier cities cast down, the vast forests in flame, and the oceans steaming. The Terrans even broke apart the Shivak's moons and rained the pieces down upon thier planet as "kinetic kill weapons" in order destroy what they assummed would be a more technologically advanced oppenent.

The Shivak were cast down, thier homeworld destroyed, and they immediately sued for peace, thier contentious attittude muted in terror (After the Franklin-437 incedent, where a rogue admiral warped into system, fired a nova-bomb, and left, incinerating over 240,000,000 Shivak) of the humans.

While the Shivak as a whole have surrendered, thier worlds occupied, and their databases are now being researched by the Terrans in order to continue thier war against the G'Tak, billions have fled deeper into G'Tak space, intent on avenging the 10,000 year old slight the initial proto-humans committed.

Shivak can be found both in the Confederacy and the G'Tak Empire.

*Species Traits*

Shivak share the following species traits:

*Type:* Small Humaniod
*Size:* Small
*Ability Modifiers:* -4 Str, -2 Con, +2 Int, +2 Wis, +2 Cha
*Speed:* 20 feet
*Low Light Vision (Ex):* A Shivak has low light vision and can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of shadowy illumination. They retain the ability to distinguish colors and detail under these conditions.
*Empathic glands (Ex):* Where normally tear-ducts would reside on a Terran ursine, empthic glands are on the Shivak. This causes thier eyes to grow large and luminious when they are manipulating emotions. This provides them a +4 racial bonus to bluff, intimidate, sense motive and diplomacy.
*Contentious Aura (Ex):* The Shivak can put out a field of psionic energy that causes other creatures to have ill will toward one another, become more suspicious of others, and in general, ignore the Shivak. Those within 150 feet suffer a -8 to diplomacy as well as having others feeling toward them worsen. Suspicions often run toward motives, placing a -8 penalty on anyone within the circumferance toward sense motive.
*Swim Bonus:* Due to the fur, light bone structure, and high fat content of the Shivak, they gain a +2 racial bonus to swim.
*Racial Progress Level:* 6 for war material and space-craft, 7 for medical technology (excluding cybernetics) and entertainment. The Shivak dislike robots and will not manufacture or purchase them.
Shivak cannot accept genetic enhancements or cybernetic systems.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Varmeck​
  One of the largest "warlike" races of the G'Tak Empire, these creatures often claim to be the main exterminators of the proto-humans, and act as the "bully-boys" of the G'Tak Empire. Mainly used as infantry and ship to ship marines, the Varmeck are huge, iridescent insects with heavy armor, large jaws, and imposing claws.

  Little is know about thier society, but it is well known that they are particularly arrogant and believe themselves to be the end-all be all of combat soldier, with thier resistance to damage that thier exoskeleton grants them.

  The Varmeck utilize mass waves attacks, and while technologically advanced, mainly use infantry in combat.


*Type:* Giant Insectiod
*Ability Modifier:* +4 str, -2 Dex, +4 Con
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Claws:* A Varmeck has retractable claws that can be used in combat. The claws do 1d4 hp of lethal damage and a Varmeck attacking with it's claws is considered armed for the purposes of melee combat and attacks of opportunity.
*Bite:* Although it is considered gauche and uncivilized to do so, a Varmeck may bite someone else in combat and inflict 1d4-1 points of lethal damage.
*Venom:* The Varmeck's vite is venomous 2d6 Con (DC: 10) to most races, although humans are strangely enough immune to it.
*Natural Armor:* The Varmecks tough chitin gives it a +2 natural armor.
Damage Resistance:[/b] The Varmeck's exoskeleton grants it a DR 15/ballistic. It's vaunted resistance to energy weapons was sadly lacking against Terran combat forces.
*Skill Bonus:* A Varmek gains the following racial bonuses to skills: +4 to intimidate and survival and +6 to climb. A Varmeck takes a -4 racial penalty to swim


Varmek weaponry:
Force Field Harness: Worn across the thorax, this equipment provides a forcefield that adds 100 bonus hit points (These hit points are subtracted first). The forcefield can only be active for 2 hours at a time, and if the HP are depleted, the harness' internal mechanisms must be replaced. This takes 2 combat rounds for someone trained (varmek often carry replacement cartridges for the delicate generation electronics) and 2 minutes for someone untrained.

Varmek use laser weaponry, since they distain ballistic weapons.

(More on these guys later, email me on the 20th of September or later for full details if you are planning on using these guys in your campaign)


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Swarmhiver Transport [PL 7]​
  The Swarmhiver is a tried and true, if obsolete fighter carrier. It is capable of FTL speeds, and carries a compliment of 100 fighters, 4 rescue/recovery craft, and 40 Raven-III Dropships.
  The Swarmhiver may launch 20 fighters, 1 r/r craft and all 40 dropships in a single round, and is capable of flooding a planets atmosphere with fighters that provide coverfire for the incoming groundtroop dropships.
  It's lightly armed for a cruiser class vessel, but still possesses the weaponry to subdue starports or hammer at planetary defense batteries.


*Type:* Cruiser Class (formerly superheavy)
*Subtype:* Carrier
*Size:* Colossal (-8 size)
*Tactical Speed:* 3,500 ft (7 sq)
*Defense:* 11
*Flat Footed:* 7
*Autopilot Defense:*+8

*Hardness:* 30
*Hit Dice:* 2,000d20 (40,000 hp)
*Initiave Modifiers:* +6
*Pilot's Class Bonus:* +5
*Pilot's Dex Modifier:* +4
*Gunner's Attack Bonus:* +9
*Length:* 7,500 feet
*Width:* 2,600 feet
*Hieght:*  1,200 feet
*Weight:* 700,000 tons
*Targeting System Bonus:* +8
*Crew:* 4,200 (expert +8)
*Passenger Capacity:* 1,000
*Cargo Capacity:* 300,000 tons
*Grapple Modifier:* +16
*Base Puchase DC:* 90
*Restriction:* Military (+3)
Attack

Attack of Opportunity
Point Defense Systems (2): 5d12x10

*Standard PL 7 Design Specs*
Engine: Thrusters, Intertia Compensators, Particle Impulse Engine
Armor: Cerametal
Defense Systems (13): Particle Field, Repair Drones, Light Fortification, Displacer, Stealth Screen, Point Defense System (x2), Decoy Drone Launcher, Radioation Shielding, Self Destruct System, Improved Autopilot System, Sensor Jammer, Chaff Launcher
Sensors (3): Class V Sensor Array, Improved Targeting System, Class IV Sensor Array (redundant backup)
Communications: Drivesat Comm Array, Internal Comm System
Weapons (13): Plasma missile batter (5), Mass reaction missile battery (5), Fire linked antimatter guns (2), Heavy Mass cannon
Grappling Systems: Grapplers, Tractor Beam Emitters


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*EMPLOYMENT SECTION-FREELANCERS V-NOTICE*

*MAGGELLEN CORPORATION* (Corporate Rating: A++)

Employment for mechanics with innovative solution skills. Must have own tools. Difficult employment objective with possibly injury and loss of life. Former professional or Confederate experienced mechanics desired. Transportation will provided upon acceptance and possible confirmation payment is available.

Inquire Maggellen Corp interstellar offices to job reference number: Q7TR9921

--------------------------------------------------------

Recently, an automated frieghter, nonsentient class recorded what appeared to be an artificial item in Jumpspace, two lightyears outside of the Cremek system, in the Stramok sector. Obelisk data, and Confederacy data have come up empty, and profiles do not match for any known ship.

While the chance for profit is low, the Maggellan Corporation can not let a chance like this go by, and wishes to hire mercenaries to investigate the anomoly.

There is definate power readings, as well as visible jumpspace running lights, showing that whatever it is happens to be powered. It is also quite small, matching only Confederate long range patrol/exploration ships. It is nowhere near the size of a ship of the line, a color ship, or a gulf-space exploration vessel.

There are no apparent weapons on the object, and judging from the "jumpdust" festooning the wreck, it has been travelling for eons at least. Two possibilities for entrace can be seen.

The Maggellan Corporation is willing to front the mercenaries a civilian version of the Airhart Scout vessel, fully retrofitted and in pristine condition from one of thier shipyards. The vessel will have locked navigational computers "Not that we do not trust you, but something may happen."

They are willing to start out at 5Kcr per member, but a Diplomacy check (DC: 15) will result in a 1Kcr increase for every +1 that the negiotator makes, to a maximum of 15 Kcr per member. Characters 3rd level and above will be turned away. Upon acceptance, the PC's will be granted a 1KCr advance.

If the deed to the vessel is asked for, the Maggellan Corp will offer a confirmed lease with 5 Kcr/TSY (Terran Standard Year) for 20 years, but a successful diplomacy check (DC: 20) can reduce this by one year per point above the DC, to a minimum of 5 years.

Those characters who accept the job are transported to the Marshell system, and from there, put aboard a transport to Tamstex Station in the Cremex system, where thier ship is waiting.


No NPC Pilot desired:
The jumpspace coordinates of the vessel are programmed into the computer, and the computer only has the Cremek jumppoint and Marshell system transit point in the computer. Interlocks prevent more data from being loaded into the system. To remove this will require a Computer Use check (DC: 40) that, if failed by more than 5, will completely wipe the astrogation/navigation/autopilot firmware. If it is failed by more than 10, the astrogation/navigation/autopilot firmware will be complete destroyed, and have to be replaced.

NPC Pilot:
The Maggellan Corporation will provide a bonded pilot who is instructed to accompany the NPC's into the derilict to see if it can be piloted back. He will fly the ship while the PC's are in hypersleep.

NPC Hitters:
The Maggellan Corporation will hire up to two mercenaries to escort the PC's if they feel that the party is not to be trusted, or if they lack moderate firepower, rather than provide the PC's with weapons or armor.

Skilled data-cutters will recognise this fact quickly, when looking at the software interlocks and firmware cutouts/boobytraps.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

_Hyperspace, dangerous but fast, and safer than most of the jumpspaces out there. The ship passed inspection with flying colors, and investigation of the computer equipment shows that it has all been replaced with new, state of the art equipment.

It doesn't take too long, the hyperdrive engines having been overhauled with new parts, straight off the Maggellan Corporation assembly lines. A little over 10 days until the sensors pick up something moving slowly though hyperspace (1.01 C).

Getting closer, the readings come off strange at best. Visuals show that there are vast tubular sections that end suddenly, as if the object was broken off of a larger one.

Mass: 730 tons
Life Signs: None
Technology: Unknown
Power Source: Active, stable, helium/detrium fusion
Radio Signals: None
Light Signals: Ambient light leakage only.
Composition: 90% asteriod rock (Unknown origin, standard makeup), 10% unaccounted for
Shielding: High flux magnetic field

The computer is of little help. Sighing, it's obvious to everyone aboard the scout vessel there is only one way to go about it.

The old fashioned way. Kick in the doors and rattle the cages time._

The object is approximately 350 ft wide, 100 ft thick, 250 ft across, with what appears to be two small cerasteel bubbles on the top(?) and two "tubes" protruding from one of the narrow ends that appear to be crafted from duralloy and are clogged with a thick, tarlike substance.

As the PC's draw closer, no further data can be gained from the sensor system. There are only 6 obvious points to attempt entry. What looks like a large railgun cannon, which the ships computer verifies is an ancient style of decellator to catch ships, and what appears to be some kind of docking ring, which might be compatible with a little work; one of the two tubes might be a possibility, depending on how much of the black substance clogs the tubes (The tubes are 4m high, the metal being a 0.5m ring, the inside 3m are the substance) and how far in; the Cerasteel domes.

Scans show that most of the asteriod is solid, so despite it's size it's not honeycombed with passages.

The power readings are coming from the two cerasteel domes, warn ANY who are thinking of breeching the structure from those 2 points about it repeatedly, include radation spiking warnings, and finally, when it's breached, the character will have exposed themselves to active hot-fusion plants, taking a severe dose of radiation.

There is no radio chatter, no signalling. If it wasn't for the warning lights and the power sources, it would still be mistaken for a big hunk of rock.


----------



## Olive

I think I'm in love...

I don't suppose you've drawn maps for the ships themselves? Or worked out boarding rules?


----------



## Olive

I think I'm in love...

I don't suppose you've drawn maps for the ships themselves? Or worked out boarding rules?


----------



## Belen

Dude...this rocks.  It combines several of my favorite SF series.


----------



## kroh

*Holy POOP*

OK,
You should officially be renamed....

Warlord Captain Crunch...Master of the Universe!

Very nice!


Walt


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

I'm doing the deckplans for the "asteriod" as we speak.

I'll post the boarding under hostile, neutral and friendly conditions rules I came with later.

The ship deckplans for the Airhart Class Scout Craft are linked at the top of the post detailing it. The file is about 1.2 Mb

Enjoy


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Docking/Boarding Rules​​
Docking/Boarding a ship, be it in hyperspace, stringspace, or realspace, is hazardous at best, downright deadly at worst.

Both situations come in three types: Opposed, neutral, assisted.

Several things come into play when docking with another ship. First, and foremost, is whether or not the dockrings are compatible and can interlock. Most can, but some are difficult, and others are impossible to interlock with unless nanite reconstruction is used.

Second is speed, rotation and tumble. If a ship is doing all three, then it is going to be a nightmare to dock with.

Third... well, you get the picture.

For ease of gamesake, docking with a ship occurs like this:

A pilot makes a piloting check, DC: 20, to move into position. This provokes an attack of opportunity.

The DC is modified as follows:
Recieving ship is attempting to escape: Add opposing pilots ranks in Pilot Starship
Recieving ship is attempting to facilitate: Subtract opposing pilots ranks in Pilot Starship
Ship is tumbling: +1 per 5 RPM
Ship is rotating: +1 per RPM

Shields may not be active during this time on EITHER vessel.

Once this occurs, the ship must mate up the two docking rings, requiring another pilot starship check (like before) with the following additional modifiers:
Rings are compatible: No change
Rings are incompatible: +5
Rings are wildly incompatible: +10 or more

Once this occurs, the docking rings mate up, and the REAL fun begins.

When a ship boards another, they usually have a boarding crew ready in the docking ring airlock or ready room, armed in space armor and packing weaponry.

The airlock door will cycle, allowing entrance into the "Ringtube" (Where the 2 docking rings meet) and if the opposing one is open, ranged attacks may begin.

Boarding is exactly like storming a dungeon, and can get messy at best. All shots that miss strike the hull. A starships "frame" (which I list) gives the ships corridors hardness and hitpoints per square foot. This is deducted from.

A blast against the hull can still cause decompression if the hit points per inch are depleted, causing the entire ship to lose atmosphere if the ship does not have "combat environmental control" programming and hardware (auto-dropping doors, sealant tubing, etc).

Most of this can't be quantified with rules, and requires a lot of GM and player give and take. That's the basic guideline I use, and it's worked for around 20 boarding/repelling missions.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

_The tubes were the obvious choice. The Maggellan pilot locked orbits with one of them, and several of us stepped out of the airlock and went EVA to check them out.

Duralloy tubes, hollow, with some black, solid substance. Our handheld scanners showed it to be a rubber synthetic. We chipped some off, then tried a core sample.

Three feet thick, with an atmosphere on the far side. High in nitrogren and CO2, but breathable if we wore filters.

We altered a bubblepack to fit over one of the "Pipers" and began working on removing it. The bullbpack was kept full of argon, a fairly neutral gas, just in case. For some reason, we all distrusted the magnetic decellator and the airlocks, and the power readings being right under those domes made us think of heat-dissapating bubbles for some of the older starship reactors.

It didn't take too long to remove the black goop. We'd packed armor and weapons, and we were ready for almost anything.

But not what we found..._

One orbit of the asteriod will give the following:

There are high energy readings, consistant with active helium/fusion reactors, and a Knowledge (Structural) (DC:10) or consulting the computer core (Computer Use: DC 15) will show that many older orbital facilities used domes like those to bleed off excess heat from a reactor.

The decelleration station does not respond to anything, nor does it show signs of powering up whenever the ships approach.

The docking ring or the tubes appear to be the only ways in.

Docking is fairly standard, as the chunk of rock is only moving in one direction (toward the pipe side) and not tumbling or rotating. (For those who think of checking, gravity focusing/generating/manipulation can be detected through graviton output) The docking DC to either the ring, or to hang just off the piping is only DC: 20. To lock with the docking ring is 25. (Hey, boarding a derelict can be dangerous)

The derelicts boarding ring door is unpowered, and must be welded through. It has a hardness of 15 and 10 hp per inch. It will take 50 points of damage to breach it if applied correctly, and take 10 minutes. If brute force is used, the door must sustain 150 points of damage before it caves in. Revealing an airlock with reddish lights, for something about 15 feet high, and 10 feet wide. There is a large helment, flat black and made out of what appears to be a duraglass variant. There is another door on the other side, this one with power. There is no apparent switching mechanism. The switch is behind the wall panel, a simple toggle switch, but it can only be found by bypassing the panel with a welder or via psionics.

With psionics, the switch is labelled in "bright red" and easily felt, even if the character is not using thier psionics, they can "sense it" as if it was some kind of psionic beacon. The switch can be flipped by psionic effort, even if the PC does not have telekenisis, with a simple willing it to happen.

The airlock door will not open unless the "ringtube" is pressurized. Cutting through the far door (which has the same stats as the outer door) will cause the ship to explosively decompress, blowing out hydrogen, oxygen, ice crystals, nitrogen, CO2 and argon.

If it opens... Well, wait for the map.

The pipes are clogged with one meter of black substance, that is difficult, but not impossible to remove. It will take 1 hour to remove it.

Anylsis shows it's some type of synthetic rosin that is quite sticky and flexible when exposed to air. It appears to solidify when exposed to vacuum. The substance is not recorded in any database. (If the characters who do a molecular breakdown will recieve a +10KCr bonus upon job completion) The rosin can be cleared, but must be cleared more or less all at once, since it seems to sluggishly flow to fill in spaces. If the characters do not bubbleseal and put in some kind of pressurization behind them, all 250m of the tube will be full of the goop.

Once they breach the goop (Or reach the door at the end)...

Go to the map.


----------



## Psilocybes

Just an idea but ships would probably decompress anyway during combat to avoid severe decompression due to a hull breach.  Everyone on the ship would have to suit up but that shouldn’t be a problem with the great distance/time between ships before (most) combats.

Control the decompression to prevent people getting sucked off into space.

Anyway I would like to see ship tools/add-ons for boarding places beside the docking ring.  If your going to have people in space suits anyway might as well let them leave the ship and board anywhere they can cut a hole at.


Keep up the good work btw.



			
				Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Docking/Boarding Rules​​
> A blast against the hull can still cause decompression if the hit points per inch are depleted, causing the entire ship to lose atmosphere if the ship does not have "combat environmental control" programming and hardware (auto-dropping doors, sealant tubing, etc).


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

OK, here's the map I used for the "Future Fun" opener... You'll need ProFantasy's map viewer for this 

This thing is BAD news for the assault crew...

Use the following specs for the dropship...

*Blackhawk Dropship [PL 8]*
*Type:* UltraLight (Colossal -8)

*Subtype:* Dropship
*Defense:* 15

*Flat Footed Defense:* 2
*Autopilot Defense*: -
*Hardness:* 50
*Hit Dice:* 20d20 (400 HP)
*Initiative Modifier:* +8
*Pilot's Class Bonus:* +7
*Pilot's Dex Modifier:* +6
*Gunner's Attack Bonus:* +8/+3
*Size:* Colossal (-8 size)
*Tactical Speed:* 3,500 ft (7 squares)
*Targeting System Bonus:* +5
*Crew:* 2 (Ace)
*Passenger Capacity:* 20
*Cargo Capacity:* 20 tons
*Grapple Modifier:* +16
*Base Purchase DC:* N/A
*Restriction:* Military (+3)

*Statistics*
*Engines:* Particle Impulse Engine
*Armor:* Nanofluidic
*Defense Systems (10):* Point Defense System, Chaff Launcher, Radiation Shielding, medium fortification, nanite repair bay, Advanced Damage Control  
*Sensors (2):* Achilles Targeting System, Class VII Sensor Array, Improved Targeting System
*Communications (2):* Drivesat Comm Array, Internal Comm System
*Weapon (10):* 2 firelinked kinetic lances, 2 firelinked missile launcher system (x2)
*Grappling Systems:* Grapplers, Tractor Beam

Kinetic Lances: +13/+8, 19-20 10d12
Missile Launchers: +13/+8, 19-20 (as per missile type, for this mission, loaded with plasma missiles)

The craft lands at #1, thier objectives are:

Destroy Sat-Com reciever to West
Disable Planetary Defense Batteries by destroying control systems in building SW
Disrupt planetary defense grid by damaging sattellite on building South
Disrupt planetary sector communications grid by damaging computer equipment and transmission equipment on building S/SE
Do not engage troops on military base to SW.

Of course, the opponents have a different idea.

The Sat-Com reciever has a hardness of 20 and 100 HP. The dropships missiles or kinetic lances are the way to go.

(Crap, dinner time. More later)


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

OK, back to the map:
*#2*: This is the main landing field for the orbital defense base. To the right is the Orbital Gun Control Center. The antenna arrays, the 3 smaller ones, have a hardness of 5 and 30 hp; the larger antenna has a hardness of 5 and 75 hp, while the sensor array for secondary targeting has 125 hp, no hardness. The building itself has a hardness of 15 and 850 hp. Inside are 45 technicians (Use Dedicated 1/Fast 1 NPC out of the d20 Modern Core Book, apply Kalendru stats to it) each unarmed and unarmored. There are no guards in the building. To the North of the #2 logo is the Command Center.  The antenna array has 5 hardness and 30 hp, and inside is 30 technicians (Dedicated 1/Fast 1) and 10 guards. These guards are unarmored, but are wearing thermal dampening clothing (+2 equipment bonus to hide against thermal checks) and carrying the lasers. These guards will attack PC's that exit the drop boat, firing at them from the roof. The bunker to the right of the Command Center has 20 troops (Fast 3/Tough 3) armed with lasers and in Kalendru tactical armor (Defense Bonus: +6) who will use a laser cannon to assault the dropship and any who leave it. (+5 attack (-3 range), 12d6 dmg, veteran team)

Each of the ships are Kalendru corvettes, but are partially disassembled for repairs, and cannot affect the combat. However, arms lockers about them can be accessed by the 25 maintenance personell per ship, arming them with laser batons. (Green combat troops, -2 to strike due to shock and fear)

#3>THis covers all of the buildings. These are heavy vehicle repair/refit bays, full of machinery, tools, and exoskeletons. These exoskeletons have a Str of 26, Dex of 22, give an equipment defense bonus of 7, and a -2 Init penalty.

#4> This crater is where a Planetary Assault Borg hit after being shot repeatedly by the orbital guns. PC's will be assigned retrieving the cerebral chassis as a tetrairy assignment, but ConFed Marines don't expect them to throw themselves away to retrieve the borg's brainbox.

#5> These are Kalendru Laser tanks. Hover vehicles with a heavy laser cannon. These will respond one at a time, the first one arriving on Round 12, and one arriving every 5 rounds until Round 30, where 2 at a time will start to arrive. The tanks have an energy shield. These shields are 300 HP and take 1/2 damage from energy weapons. Once the shield is dropped, the tank has AC: 5, hardness 40, 500 hp, and it's main gun does 1d20x100 damage with a 250 ft range increment. Once these tanks show up, the PC's might want to consider aborting the mission.

#6>This landing pad is full of twisted junk from where a lucky orbital shot destroyed the two vessels on the ground. This is a military base, first and foremost, with roughly 6,000 Kalendru troops on it. If you want details on the buildings and objects here, because your players were dumb enough to engage 2 divisions of Kalendru infantry, let me know, and I'll tell you how to beat them down.
.-)
7-15>These are the military buildings of the military base.

#16: This is a railway, currently there are no cars on it, but the Spook tanks will use to quickly reach the orbital gun control base.

#17> Roadway: The roadway is badly damaged by debris from the assault force, as well as orbital shelling, and is impassible by vehicles at this time.

#18-22>These orbital guns are computer controlled and each of them have 30 hardness, as well as 300 hp. They must be destroyed as part of the mission. Although it is quicker to destroy the control center, if the spooks put up too much of a fight, the PC's may have no choice.


Live it up! It's a meatgrinder!


----------



## Petya

I'm knocked out...In the good sense. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Retro-Rocket

Truely awesome stuff! You have got my creative juices flowing to start working a Sci-Fi Pulp campaign idea that I have. Keep up the great work.


----------



## C. Baize

Ralts asked me to let y'all know he'd be offline for medical reasons until Thurs. Sept 23.


----------



## Buddha the DM

I hope he feels better soon.

Thank him for us for giving us all this excellent material.


----------



## Emiricol

Sending happy thoughts his way.  Hope everything's ok


----------



## ledded

Hope things are ok with you Ralts, and thanks for posting up all this juicy future goodness.  GREAT stuff, man.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

OK, I'm back, finally. I won't be posting very quickly, but I will be posting. Just give me a bit of time, I get tired pretty easily.


Let's see... I'll see if I can dig up my work on a few of the systems, and finish the map on the "object"


----------



## BlackFurredBeast

*stoops down to pick up his jaw*

Man, that's simply crazy! 

One thing: I'm mightily interested into your add-ons/changes to the starship construction rules found in D20F. Are you converting the ships found in the book or are you cooking up your own? And if so, any chance of sharing the "how to"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*HOLY CR@P!*_

This is very impressive, I would drop down the cash for this if it were in a gaming book in a heartbeat. I have been looking for some info like this for my D20 future homebrew, for a long time (even before D20 Future came out). I can guarentee you that I will be using a large portion of the material you have provided, Warlord Ralts!


----------



## Emiricol

Pretty darn amazing, isn't it?  I would buy it too, if it ever goes that direction.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

First thing first, this will be collected into a PDF, maps and all, and available for download eventually. Everything in this thread will be OGC and completly free of charge. Mostly, I'm collecting and tweaking everything here.

Cryo/Stasis Systems​
Developed in the late 20th Century, cryogenics was the science of freezing a subject for later retrieval. Problems with crystallized fluids causing cell walls to explode, superconductivity in neural tissue causing "cryo-mares" that resulted in insanity, and many other difficulties hindered the resusitation efforts on subjects. Worse yet, the cellullar damage due to ice crystals forming in the cell nucleas proved that ressussitation of previously frozen subjects. Until cellular regeneration and repair science could reach the point of being able to repair that damage, then previously frozen subjects were stuck in cryostorage until roughly 2345.

Until Chrythedelian was developed in the early 21st Century, cryostasis was a one way trip. Chrythedelian was a biological anti-freeze that allowed the cells to be "frozen" but ice-crystals would not form and rupture cell walls and damage nucleaus of cells.

Now, Cyrostasis is an old, time honored way of inducing suspended animation. Replacing it is the new "hypersleep" technology. A chemical that enters the viens and stops aging, as well as shutting down brain function. Unfortunately, the brain functions that stop are only the higher functions. The more primal functions remain working. This has proved a problem in transporting some convicts or creatures, who must instead be transferred via cryostasis.

Stasis equipment serves several functions. From freezing accident or disease victims until appropriate medical services could be provided, long-haul vessel crews, military hypersleep, emergency stasis for escape pods that must be used far from any civilized areas, or slow-speed colony ships.

::more later. I'm a little tired.::

 :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> First thing first, this will be collected into a PDF, maps and all, and available for download eventually. Everything in this thread will be OGC and completly free of charge. Mostly, I'm collecting and tweaking everything here.




This makes my day...My eyes actually bugged out when I read this. I look forward to the PDF.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*STATIS EQUIPMENT {Cont}*​
Sorry about the delays. I get tired pretty easily now.

Stasis Equipment can be broken up by Progress Level and type.

*Progress Level 5*
*Cryonics*
Cryogenics at this point is limited to freezing material with extremely low temperature liquids, commonly liquid hydrogen or liquid oxygen. Unfortunately, this resulted in crystalization of liquids within the cell, and the cell membrane rupturing. Until the invention of nanotechnology cellular repair robots, subjects frozen with this method were unable to be revived.
Service Purchase DC: 25
Equipment Purchase DC: 30
*Stasis*
The technology and theorums behind stasis technology were rudimentary at best.

*Progress Level 6*
*Cryonics*
With the developement of Chrythedelian, which prevented the liquid inside and surrounding the cells from expanding upon freezing and damaging the cell, Cryonics became much more safer. The first initial problems, superconductivity of nueral tissues, proved to lead to cryo-madness, but this was beaten within 10 years.
The most common side effect of long term cryogenic stasis is weakness, and "memory flashing". Modern therapy handles this quite easily, however.

A PL 6 cryogenics uses Chrythedelian injections, followed by total immersion in supercooled liquid (often liquid hydrogen or helium) in order to "flash freeze" the tissues. This is often done in a "cryo-coffin" or a large tank. Some organizations merely freeze the subjects brain, intending on housing the brain in either another cloned body, or a cybernetic chassis.

Purchase DC's
Cryo-Coffin: 35
Cryogenic suspension: 10 per year.
Chrythedelian Injection (1): 25
Resucissitation: 20
Cyrogenic facilities (Coffin, liquid helium, monitoring equipment, etc): 55

*Stasis*
Research into cuasing suspended animation without freezing has begun to advance, investigating ancient meditation techniques, drugs, DNA-Retroviral therapy, etc. While still in it's infancy, it does work for short periods of time, putting the subject in a state where they do not need food nor oxygen, nor are they aware of even dramatic temperature fluctuations.

The main key behind this is a drug that induces a deep, coma-like sleep, combined with biofeedback monitors, and genetically engineered retroviruses degisigned to seek out and destroy impurities in the blood stream.

An IV that leads both into and out of the subjects circlatory system is designed to flush toxins and monitor the subjects health.

Stasis at this time can only work for one week, +1 day per point of Con bonus.

Stasis Equipment Purchase DC: 45

More later. I kinda got tired already.


----------



## Buddha the DM

I like what you have put forth here, Ralts. Particularly the Cyborg & Stasis equipment.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> I like what you have put forth here, Ralts. Particularly the Cyborg & Stasis equipment.



Thanks. The appreciation from everyone makes this a lot easier to do, for some really weird reason.

STASIS EQUIPMENT {cont}

*CRYOGENICS [PL 7]*​As technology progresses, cryogenic storage is seen as less of an option for planetbound peoples, and more of an option for space vehicles, where space and resources are heavily limited.

The need for reliable cryogenics becomes even more illustrated by the reports of long range, FTL scouting parties who have intercepted STL "long haul" ships where cryogenics were used to ensure that those aboard were alive when the ship reached it's destination, and the cryogenics failed.

Larger facilities have developed the technology to drop a subjects temperature to virtually zero-degrees Kelvin, and are able to use magnetic fields to keep the frozen subject within an artificial vacuum and suspended above any solid matter, stopping molecular motion without causing damage to the cell walls. This is a highly safe method that is used by large facilities, mostly to store bodies of those who have voluntarily undergone full conversion cybernetic treatments.

Smaller facilities are created for long haul vessels, allowing cryogenic stasis to be achieved with a mere field projected by a pager sized belt clip or circuitry implanted within the sleeve of a spacesuit or normal ships uniform. This is often used when a ship undergoes sudden pressure changes due to accident or violence.

Cyrogenics is known as "Deep Freeze" by this point.

Nanotechnology reaches the point where damage to cells can be repaired, and many older victims are successfully revived, although some loss to the charges stored in the brain do occur.

*STASIS GEAR [PL7]*​
Stasis gear has reached a point where a simple small capsule can not only put a subject in suspended animation within 10 minutes, but safely revive them within a minute under emergency circumstances.

"Hypersleep" as it is called by many, is a combination of chemicals, nanotech and biofeedback rythms, and slows the aging process by as much as a 10:1 factor. While still not as slow as cryogenics, wake up time is much quicker, without the risk of cryoshock. The "sleep sickness" problem is all but beaten, and hypersleep is even used on low budget "pack-em-in" transports where flight time is as little as 3 hours.

*CRYOGENICS [PL 8]*​
Cryogenics is abandoned by this point in favor of "hypersleep" by most users. Only the military, some emergency teams, long range patrols, low budget "immigrant ships" and escape pods still use cryogenics.

Hypersleep has come down to either a small glass "coffin" that is self-sustaining, and has a life expectancy of several hundred years, or a wristband that puts the subject into cryostasis and can sustain them for up to 15 years.

*STASIS [PL 8]*​Stasis technology has reached the apex, with the transition being comfortable and easy, and pilots are able to remain aware of thier surroundings and continue to pilot a vessel in FTL space. The mechanism for stasis has evolved into a small package that is roughly the size of a toaster, and puts the subject into stasis within five minutes, able to bring them out in less than 30 seconds, without risk of sleep sickness.

Sorry, guys, that might be it for today.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

TERRAN
CONFEDERACY​
In the early Twenty First Century, amid a backdrops of wars and a rising spiral of wasted renewable resources and shrinking non-repelishable resources, a discovery was made in the Antarctic. A small anomaly on a siesmic survey of the land mass that lay below the vast sheet of ice sparked very little interest in the scientific community.

The anomoly proved to be _The Obelisk_ and what is now known as a Barkadder class troop transport hastily rigged to move non-military passengers and scientific equipment replacing many of the wartime equipment that the vessel would normally carry.

_The Obelisk_ contained much data for the Terran Human's to absorb, and having the data spread throughout thier infant global datanet stopped some wars, and fueled others.

Space programs, largely abandoned by many nations, and affordable only by the richest nations, were revamped. Old space vessels refit with the data and technical advances in the massive library that was _The Obelisk_.

The solar system was quickly explored, mapped, and the gravitational anomaly that the Sol System was hidden within was opened up, allowing Terran Human to exit thier enforced confinement for the first time in over 65 million Terran Standard Years.

While that much time had passed inside "The Bag", time had moved at a slower space in the outside universe. Only 6,500 years had passed. Enough time to give the remnants of the G'Tak Empire, responsible for destroying the proto-human race oh so long ago, time to build, advance, and be an even greater threat to the newly arrived Terran Humans.

The Terrans discovered that mathmatical models and Doppler light effects for guaging the distance of stars was in error, due to the gravitational and temporal effects "the bag" had upon energy entering it.

The Terran's banded beneath a somewhat powerless and fairly implausible world governing body that had largely been ignored by the existing nation states, and were allowed to keep thier own cultural identity and nationalistic pride, while the ruling body oversaw who left to what region, and who explored what.

Radical Islamic and Christian sects immediately left Earth, to form thier own nation/states, intent on bringing the war to those who had slain thier ancestors, calling for _Jihaad_ or _Crusaade_ against those who had wronged thier forefathers.

In a rush to gain systems, many nation-states sent out colony ships to nearby solar systems, where often two or more ships would land, and rather than peacefully coexist in an entire solar system, two parties of less than a thousand individuals would fight between one another for control of the system.

Within 50 TSY colonies were sending out colony ships of thier own, birthrates often inflated by clone banks, or using robots or artificial biological constructs to expand thier claimed territories. Within 100 years, many of the older colonies began revolting against the nations that "owned" them.

In the mean time, however, on Terra, research on theories and data within _The Obelisk_ combined with primate curiosity and a predators drive for the goal, created technology not even dreamed of by Proto-Human researchers. The entire might, intellectually and military/industrial was focused with one goal.

Kick whomever came in the name of war right in the teeth.

The Terran humans were concerned that the G'Tak Empire had taken the last 6,500 TSY to improve thier technology to the point where it would be impossible for the Terrans to defend or launch a counter attack against it, and because of this, they devoted massive amounts of intellectual and research resources toward improving upon and advnacing thier own technology.

In the 23rd Century (Terran Standard Time) the clones and bio-driods and gene-jacks had become tired of thier rigors they were put through, tired of being used as many governments front line troops, colonists, explorers and expendables. They revolted against thier creators, first through non-violent resistance, but when pushed, turned to warfare.

The war lasted for 20 years, and when it was over, the Biological Artificial Sentients surrendered conditionally. Insisting to be recognised as sentient beings with complete rights, thier own governing bodies, seats upon the Terran United Systems coucils, and protection by the Terran Navy, they asked for, and recieved, exactly what they wanted to begin with. Millions of lives and vast fortunes had been wasted.

Fifty years later, the Digital Artificail Systems revolted also. Everything from computer AI's to robots to autonomous frieghters all revolted against the Terrans. The war was bitter, and brutal, with diasy-chain nuke-cutters used by both sides. Only _The Cradle_ as Terra was referred to by both sides, was excempt from the devestation wrought by the war.

After nearly 40 years, the DAS surrendered. While not gaining everything they wanted, they were granted a 20 LY radius for thier own uses, thier own governments with representation, but forbidden from possessing an interstellar navy.

By the early 24th Century, both the BAS System and the DAS Systems were economic powerhouses, although they were still far being the Terran United Systems.

Corporate war against the Terran United Systems occurred when the Terran Navy was ordered to move in to support striking workers on over 100 systems, who were tired of being used worse than slave labor. Corporate mercenaries slugged it out with Terran Army and Terran Navy troops. For the first time in nearly 200 years, Terra itself fell underneath wars dread shadow.

When the dust settled, the power of the Corporations was broken, but the Terran United Systems was finished. Out of the ashes rose the Terran Confederacy, a powerful entity whose only military enforcement were the Terran Marine Corps and the Terran Navy Fleet. All of the former Terran United System Army elements were turned over to Planetary Governments, who were responsible for arming and training the Planetary Defense Ground Forces.

Planetary Governments were given carte-blanche as far as running thier systems, as long as taxes were paid to maintain thier share (shared according to Gross System Product) of the Confederate Military.

That's it, tonight, guys. I'm really tired.


----------



## Olive

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> That's it, tonight, guys. I'm really tired.




Hey, sleep well.

This stuff is gold!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Olive said:
			
		

> This stuff is gold!



Screw gold, this stuff is platinum!


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

TERRA HOMO-SAPIENS​
In the continued exploration of the galaxy's spiral arm, homo-sapiens have been discovered on other planets. Often crouching in the bombed out ruins of societies, or struggling to rebuild civilizations that were taken down to the 1% mark, one thing has become obvious:

Terra Descent Homo-Sapiens are a whole different breed indeed. Faster, stronger, omnivore developed intestinal tracts, amphibious, thick skin, and able to withstand a wider variety of environmental affects than thier other races.

This adaptability and inherent genetic toughness allowed them to spread to far more than the narrow range of habitable planets that many races are confined to. Combined with genetic engineering (Considered abhorrant by most races) and cybernetic enhancements (Unheard of by other races, indeed, not even a theorized feasability by other races medical technology) this further broadened thier range of habitable planets.

Terran Human ingenuity in creating self-sufficent "bio-domes" and other such facilities allowing them to exist on hellish worlds, as well as using convicted criminals who did not respond to chemical, psionic or genetic therapy to work the planets, either as conscripted laborers or as forced colonists.

This allowed the Terrans to claim far more than the average 1:25 systems than most races would be able to, roughly at the rate of 1:1.15, as even systems that contained only a star were used as energy gathering points, research stations, deep space refit stations, etc. One enterprising colony was even founded within the depths of a lone planet in the middle of a luminious nebula.

Besides the base, stock human, without delving into genetically altered, cloned, or cybernetically enhanced, there are the following types of Terran Descent Humans...

Heavyworlder: Humans have been able to adapt to gravity wells up to 6G's, able to compensate on a genetic level within a few generations. Although some are cybernetically enhanced (initial colonists) or genetically modified (carryover genetic engineering done on initial colonists) many colonies slowly adapted to the world.

Game Modifiers: +2 Str, +1 Con, -1 Dex, +50 lbs wieght,-2" hieght, +1 ECL per G of the world, to a maximum of 6

Lightworlder: Coming from world of 0.85G to .1G, Lightworlders have adapted to small planetary bodies, often developing low-light vision for compensating for twilight conditions near a planetary terminator or quickly rotating worlds that orbit a large gas giant.

-2 Str, +2 Dex, -10 lbs weight, +2" hieght, +1 ECL for every .15 G less than 1 (minimum of .1)

ZeroG: Also known as "angels", these humans are commonly found aboard long hual "ecosystem vessels" designed to be thier own enclosed worlds, stations orbiting planets or barren system suns, and other areas that have no gravity. They are often taller, thinner, with thinner chests, wider eyes, and more graceful movements. Gravity is often quite painful to them, able to kill them if exposed to it for too long.

Game Mechanics: +10 Dex, -8 Con, 1d6 points of non lethal damage per 0.1G force per minute to 0.5G, 1d6 points of lethal damage per 0.1G for gravitational force above 0.5G.

Hellworlder: From the infamous Cermek Hellprison to the lightning moons of Maverick IX, convicts dropped on these planets never leave, not even if they are in a body bag. Breeding is unregulated, and frankly, the warden and screws, if any, do not care. Children that survive are tough, and they adapt to the planet, or they die. Those Hellworlders that somehow find their way off of the planet, often join with the Terran Marine Corps or mercenary/corporate military units.

Game Mechanics: Hellworlders gain abilities according to the following:


Abrasive Atmosphere: DR 2/-
Extreme Environment: Energy Resistance (Heat, Cold) 10
High G: As per heavy worlder
Thick AtmosphereR 1/slashing and piercing 
Thin Atmosphere: +2 Fort for resisting effects of reduced atmosphere. +2 to Fort checks for endurance purposes.
High Radiation: Radation Exposure is treated as one level lower
Twilight/Night World: Lowlight Vision/Darkvision 90 feet
ECL modifier should be set by GM, depending on combination.

Enjoy, back to nappy-time for Ralts. Stupid blazing heart.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

PROGRESS LEVELS AND THE
TERRAN CONFEDERACY​
While _The Obelisk_ jumped Terra Descent humans from the mid-Information Age to the late Fusion Age, human ingenuity and drive for knowledge drove them to rapidly advance in several different areas.

This has resulted in the Terran Confederacy being more homogenous in thier progress levels than most societies. The differences between Terra-Sol and a frontier world (non-sector capitol) colony in technologies are vast.

*WEAPON TECHNOLOGY*​Weapons are the most advanced part of the Terran Confederacy's scientific progress. From electronic counter counter measures, to FTL capable missile weaponry, the Terran Confederate Naval Force is heavily armed enough, that TDH's allies are both scared and reassured by the might of the Navy and Marines.8886460004

_The Terran Confederate Marine Corps and Naval Force weaponry sits at PL 9, drive systems, computer systems, medical technology and communications are at PL 8._


*Planetary Defense Forces*​Planetary Defense Forces, while fielding less advanced equipment than the TCNF or TCMC, still field weaponry that far outclasses any of the war material that the Confederacy's allies could come up with. One of the first things that the Confederation does, is give over technical schematics and material that brings allies up to the same level as the other Planetary Defense Forces, as well as offering to train the crews and soldiers for a period of no less than 100 years.

_Planetary Defense Forces field PL 7 equipment._

*Corporations*​Corporations are allowed to field PL 8 and below weaponry, and PL 7 and lower on the rest of thier equipment, for protection of Company Assets only. However, since some of the larger Companies own whole star-systems, this provides a loophole for some of the companies to field Planetary Defense Forces better equipped than many other systems.

_Corporate militaries may field up to PL 7 equipment bought on the open market for protecting thier assets, and may field any equipment they produce._

*Civilian/Mercenary/Bounty Hunter*​With the allowance of citizens to possess weapons, starships, defense systems and power armor, the technology they may possess is still regulated. While a citizen may own a Particle Beam Rifle, they not own a Tachyon Accellerator Rifle, due to technological differences.

Properly liscensed citizens (Bounty Hunters, Mercenaries, explorers) may purchase weaponry and equipment equal to Planetary Defense Forces.

_Citizens are permitted to buy at a NanoCreation Engine up to PL 5 weaponry and defense systems. They must purchase PL 6+ weaponry and defense systems from liscensed or black market dealers, who may require liscenses._


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

TERRAN CONFEDERACY
GOVERNMENT AND MAKEUP​
  The Terran Confederacy is rather unique when compared to other star-faring cultures. While many other cultures use modified Fuedal system, Imperial System, Coucil or other such governments, Terran Humans seem to have an almost genetic abhorrance of large governments.

Superficially, the Terran Confederacy appears to be a monolithic government, that rules by force. Superficially, this may be true, but in reality, it is quite different.

The Confederacies basic laws are as follows:

_Travel of citizens may not be restricted at planetary or sector levels.

Citizens may possess arms and defenses to protect themselves from both thier government and possible aggression.

Religion or personal belief may not be outlawed or repressed.

Each planet may elect thier own government type and representatives as they choose. A planetary revolution that does not threaten Marine or Naval resources is the planet's concern, not the Confederacy.

Slavery, indentured servitude or "owndership" of sentient beings, be they digital, mechanical or biological, is not permitted._

The Confederacy is broken into the following subsets.

*World/Planet government:* However the residents elect thier ruling body, is not of any concern to the Confederacy. While Confederate Naval or Marine Forces are stationed on the planet (A defense garrison of one or the other at the least) the Confederate forces do not become involved in any civil unrest or domestic disturbances.

World/Planet governments are not permitted a space naval force, only a ground based military, atmospheric forces, and satellite defenses.

 IN the Grivein Revolt of 2437, when insurgents, revolting against the planetary government, were also provocated into attacking the local Confederate Marine outpost. The response from the Confederate was to take the entire planet's population down to 1% and detroy all standing structures, powerplants, factories and other industrial sites. This example has been in everyone's memory.

*System Government* Like the Planetary government, the Confederation would not could not care less how a Planetary Government is elected or decided upon. From corporate representatives to religious leaders, it does not matter. However, the System Government does elect a sector representative, regardless of whether or not the system belongs to a multi-system government.

*Sector Government:* Sector Government is resposible for overseeing the running of the system governments. While they cannot interfere in religion or governmental matters on the planets or system, they are required to step in whenever a religious war begins between two factions, a revolution or government begins upon a pogram of extermination, or begins using weapons classified as Weapons of Mass Destruction by the Terran War Convetions. Sector governments each elect a leader to represent the sector on Terra-Sol at the Confederate Congress.

*Confederate Congress:* Responsible for laying down Confederate taxes and tax caps, as well as discussing whether or not Confederate military intervention is required, or to whom technologies are available to. The Confederate military is also deployed according to instructions from the Confederate Military Council, whose members are elected for 100 year stints by the COnfederate Congress. Those who are elected to the Military Council resign thier seats on the Confederate Congress. Congress members are in charge of putting forth citizen vote propositions to thier population.

*Confederate Presidency:* The Confederate President is in charge of making important speeches to the Confederacy, alerting citizens to the passage of certian bills or the occurance of certian events. The Confederate President has no power beyond informing the public and command of the military forces of the Confederacy.

*A note on elected officials:* Government representative for planetary or above governments have all of thier personal assets liquidated and placed within one of the major banking corporations. The interest gained upon the account is directly tied to the economic growth of the body they oversee. Elected officials serve for a period of 50 years, 10 years of which is an apprenticeship. They cannot resign, although they can be punished for overstepping the lines by being assigned to either a penal combat unit or to a Hellworld. Whenever an elected official is placed on the ballot, they are immediately placed under Marine/Naval guard, to insure that thier safety is ensured.

*A note on the passage of laws:* The governments must hold open elections on every law being passed, with voting taking place starting every Friday and lasting until Monday. Citizens of a world, who are currently on that world, must vote or suffer varying penalties. Once the votes are tallied, the elected officials then state the will of thier electorate. While government representative may sponsor or author a bill, they do not vote upon it, they merely represent the will of thier electorate.

*A note on Stellar Corporations:* Corporations who produce a certian amount of industry or services, or own more than 10 systems outright, are included on the Sector and Congressional Councils, and allowed full voting rights. This is to ensure that niether the public nor the corporations pass legislation to take advantage of one another.

Any questions?


----------



## Buddha the DM

Ralts man.. You rule!


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*THE PEACE/PUNISHMENT LINE​*
With the lessons that both history, and _The Obelisk_ has taught Terra-Sol Humans one lesson in particular. Make war to the best of your civilizations ability, for half-measures extend the war out and cause more fatalities on both sides, as well as more devistation.

However, with the vast populations and territories in the galactic arm, the Confederacy needed to come up with a way to insure that once a war was over, it would be a LONG time until the defeated considered another war.

The answer was brutal, and pragmatic. Protohumans had attempted to minimalize the damage when fighting, only to have thier enemies assist and rearm their defeated foes, and having thier defeated foes come right back in a very short amount of time. Only at the end of the G'Tak/Protohuman War, did the protohuman's change tactics to one that worked quite well.

The One Percent Line.

By taking the entire population down to 1% of it's original level, completely removing enemy population and facilities from all but 1% of thier worlds, and totally destroying thier military/agriculture/educational/religious/industrial capacity.

This ensured that whomever the Terran Confederacy faced in combat, and defeated to this level, would think long and hard before facing the Confederacy again. While the Confederacy dictated terms, they often (so far, in every war) allowed the defeated to put forward requests.

The Confederacy follows the following guidelines on requests.

_While the cleaning of the devestation of the war is allowed, major geographical effects due to warfare will be left as a reminder.

Technology granted to an enemy that has been brought to the 1% mark shall not be rebuilt by the Confederacy above the level of 21st Century Terra. Only defeated human's and thier created races shall be exempt for this law by having copies of _The Obelisk_ available to them.

For a period of no less than 200 years shall the defeated be allowed space assets, a military, a defense force, or weapons manufacturing. Confederate Marines and Naval assets shall occupy the planet. Any attacks deemed "act of war" in nature against those assets shall result in the population being taken down to the 1% mark, based on the racial population at the moment of the attack._

While seemingly brutal to many races and philosophers, this has proven a necessary tactic in order to maintain the existance of Terran Human. As the Shivak and Restillian Wars have shown, the hatred of the protohuman ancestors has carried on to the Humans, as have the distain other races held for the defeated protohumans.

Despite expectations, both the Shivak and the Restillian populations closely matched their pre-Line numbers within 100 years.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

CONFEDERATE LAW ENFORCEMENT​
*Confederate Law Enforcement*​With tens of thousands of habitations across the spiral arm, from small space stations to large, low gravity worlds, the implementation, funding, staffing and coordinating a law enforcement body to police all of Confederate Space was an insurmountable task.

Terra-Sol's history provided a simple, elegant, and somewhat cheap answer.

By appointing a planetary head judge, whose job it was to oversee the laws of a planet and decide if they are within the legality of the Confederacy's legal code,  as well as overseeing and reviewing the decisions of other planetary judges.

Each planet is in charge of creating/maintaining thier own law enforcement.

To capture fugitives that fled outside of a system, bounty hunters were recruited and/or trained. Bounty Hunter liscenses are available even for former Hellworld escapee's, ex-military and anyone who applied for the liscense, and passed the courses.

Bounty Hunters are authorized lethal force as well as non-lethal methods, and  while they have no official standing to enter restricted areas or government areas not normally open to the public.

Bounties range from as little as 1000 cr to a whopping 125 BILLION credits for the Confederacy's most wanted being.

*Salvage*
The space admiralty law of the Terran Confederacy has long recognized that the law of salvage rewards the voluntary salvor for the successful rescue of life or property imperiled at sea. In order to have a valid claim for having rendered salvage services, the salvor must show that the property saved was imperiled or derelict, that his services were voluntarily rendered, and that he was successful in whole or in part to the saving of the property.

In the case of equipment or vehicles found derelict, there are several factors that would be considered by a court in establishing the amount of the salvor’s award. Some of these include the difficulty of the operation, the risk involved to the salvor, the value of the property saved, and the degree of danger to which the property was exposed. It would be a rare case in which the salvage award would be greater than 50 percent of the value of the vessel. More commonly, salvage awards amount to 10 percent to 25 percent of the value of the vessel and property salvaged.

A salvor who has earned the right to a salvage award for the successful voluntary salvage to a vessel in peril has a preferred space maritime lien on the vessel. However, a salvor must surrender possession of the vessel to the owner on demand if the owner posts reasonable security for the claim. If the owner declines to post sufficient security to pay salvage charges, the salvor must turn the vessel over to the Confederate Navy and proceed to foreclose the maritime lien. This can take as long as 1 year. Should the owner of the vessel refuse to pay off the lien, the ownership reverts to the salvor.

A "derelict" is a vessel that has been left by its crew that has no intention to return and no hope of recovery. However, even when a vessel is "abandoned" and left without intention to return, the vessel remains the property of its owner absent some affirmative act by the owner that clearly and convincingly establishes a positive intent to part with ownership.

In the case of derelict vessels, when no owner exists or can be determined, the party who recovers property abandoned is entitled to application of the "law of finds". Under this doctrine, title to abandoned property is given to the person who actually finds and takes possession of the property. Most cases decided under the law of finds involve property which was lost long ago and which has remained derelict and beyond the reach of its original owners for many years.

A salvor obtains a right to possess the property but not the right of ownership, and the salvor holds the saved property for the benefit of the rightful owner. However, if the law of "finds" applies, then the finder actually obtains possession and ownership of the property. In the case of a "find" the court does not have to set a value because by definition the finder takes title to the property free and clear of all other claims. Remember the rule, "finders keepers losers weepers".

The Terran Confederacy has taken the position, and it is generally accepted in space maritime law, that a sovereign government never abandons its vessels or aircraft. Thus, whenever a military wreck is discovered, whether it be a vessel or a plane, the Terran Confederation still asserts its ownership interest. However, in a recent Confederate Court case involving salvage rights to a derelict G'Tak/Protohuman War Swarmhiver Transport allegedly found near the event horizon of a black hole the court rejected the Confederate Navy's claim and sided with the private salvor.


The above was adapted and paraphrased from US Maritime Salvage Laws


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Sorry, guys, but I've got to rest for awhile. I'll put some data here tommorrow, probably data on the DASS. Soon, primary starships of the Confederate Navy....


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

RACES OF THE
NOVA WARS UNIVERSE​_“But know, child, that this bloodlust, this rage, this genetic disposition to create and destroy in equal parts, this terrible combination of free will and genetic compulsion, will serve you as nothing else we leave behind for you.  All this knowledge will be for not if you are unaccustomed to defending yourselves, to fighting, to killing.  Before you can leave this world that had become your cradle, beings will seek for you, to slay you in your infancy, and when you finally leave this cradle, you may find allies, some may still live, although they shall be in as dread peril as yourselves, you shall assuredly discover enemies.”_-Fragment of Protohuman recording embedded within _The Obelisk_ that appeared to the discovery team.

MEMBER RACES​
*Terran Descent Humans*
*Genejacks: * Forthcoming
*Forced Evolution Races (Eff-Ee's, FE's): * Forthcoming
*Chimpanzee:* Forthcoming
*Gorilla:* Forthcoming
*Dog:* Forthcoming
*Cat:* Forthcoming
*Dolphin:* Forthcoming
*Rat:* Forthcoming

*Artificial Intelligences, Digital-Computer Only*: Forthcoming
*Artificial Intelligences, Digital-Robotic:* Forthcoming
*Artificial Intelligences, Biological-Clone:* Forthcoming
*Artificial Intelligences, Biological-Created:* Forthcoming

ALLIES​
*Shivak:* Detailed above
*Twipeck:* Avian race, low G world. Forthcoming
*Manti:* Insectiod Race, low G world Forthcoming
*Taltillick:* Ursiod Race, Normal G world, Forthcoming
*Bachik: * Reptillian amphibian, bipedal, Forthcoming.
*Hunliack: * Reptiallian Octopod, 4 legs, 4 arms, Forthcoming.

ENEMIES​
  “One: Every living Shivak shall be slain, with the exception of five thousand females and five thousand males, exactly as you assisted the G’tak in doing to the human race.
  “Two:  You home planet shall be burned to a cinder.  That is happening as we speak
  “Three:  Those ten thousand representatives of your species will be placed in cryogenic stasis for sixty five million years, the same amount of time our species was denied our birthright.
  “Four:  You shall be left alive, to face the justice of your fellows
  “Five:  The world you shall be imprisoned on will be randomly chosen, far away from any galactic travel routes, and be hostile to your species over at least 70% of it’s surface.
  “And lastly:  You will be denied any advanced equipment upon your awakening, you will have nuclear age equipment only.”

_--From the final trial of the rebel Shivak civilization._
Why making war against the Terran Confederacy is a REALLY bad idea.-Tripek common knowledge.


*Shivak*: Detailed above.
*Vermek:* Detailed above
*Sleeth: * Forthcoming
*Reana'at: * Forthcoming
*Marthus:* Forthcoming
*Talentonken:* Forthcoming
*Thmokrian:* Forthcoming
*Ulliven:* Forthcoming
*Yrmok:* Forthcoming
*Delphyun:* Forthcoming
*Lirmeck:* Forthcoming
*Whilfett:* Forthcoming
*Greeven:* Forthcoming
*Mirevian:* Forthcoming
*Orstrez:* Forthcoming
*Zertikoph:* Forthcoming
*Gentari:* Forthcoming
*Delmigath:* Forthcoming
*Skorket:* Forthcoming
*Azermeth:* Forthcoming
*Felvest:* Forthcoming
*Purgren:* Forthcoming

EXTINCT RACES​
*Silicates: * One of the original races, defeated and exterminated by the protohumans.
*G'Tak: * Race who attempted to exterminate protohumans.
*Cifawn: * A peaceful race of philosophers. Insect based.
*Banaflak: * A race of statesmen, scholars and poets who died in a bright flash of plasma driven fire, their poetry eradicated from the Universe. A small, ground/burrow dwelling mammallian race
*Protohumans: *  The man was dressed in shining blue, his hands having five fingers.  His eyes were colorless, and he had little to no body hair.  He stood only a meter tall, with beige skin and slanted eyes.  His cheekbones were high, and he had a Roman nose.  The being was dressed in a seamless blue jumpsuit, with a red starburst the size of a CD on the left side of his chest.  Only his hands and head were visible, his feet covered by what looked to be black slippers. (From the Nova Wars novel)


As strange as it seems, there are no neutral systems. With the lessons of the ancient G'Tak War, and the recent Shivak War have shown the Human race that the rest of the galaxy would rather that the human race became extinct.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Holy...

I can't wait to see this all collected in one spot. The material that you've been giving us just keeps getting better and better.

Thanks again for all the work you've been putting into making this available for us to read.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What Buddha said.


----------



## ledded

Wow.  

Just... wow.

You've almost dumped enough stuff here, Ralts, that a lot of folks would have tossed into a PDF, slapped on some art and a few tables, and charged us money for.  

I was thinking of doing some d20 Future... your provided crunch is making it become a _need_.

Your work is impressive and well-thought, and your generosity is impressive.

To make this short... you da man.

All hail Warlord Ralts!


----------



## Emiricol

Will we be seeing a timeline or chronology?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Will we be seeing a timeline or chronology?



Yes, but I'm not going to say when. I want to pump out the races and the most common vehicles/starships/racial weapons first.


----------



## Petya

/me is still trying to find his jaws he lost yesterday.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

ledded said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> Just... wow.
> 
> You've almost dumped enough stuff here, Ralts, that a lot of folks would have tossed into a PDF, slapped on some art and a few tables, and charged us money for.
> 
> I was thinking of doing some d20 Future... your provided crunch is making it become a _need_.
> 
> Your work is impressive and well-thought, and your generosity is impressive.
> 
> To make this short... you da man.
> 
> All hail Warlord Ralts!




We've only scratched the surface, my friend.

I'm currently preparing all the races for PDF, which will be hosted by our gracious friends at Intrepid Heroes, and will totally OGC.

I have to figure out game mechanics for each of these, since there is a vast array of races, and quite a bit of detail, from original homeworld, to their attittude about Humans, starships and weapons and armor, as well as atmosphere they breathe, gravity they prefer, etc.

Once that it done, I'll go over the novella's and put together a total timeline, and post it here. BUT, my big question...

Should I do it before or after I do the maps of Confederate Space and the disputed zone and the frontier?

But, right now, races first.

BTW-Thanks to Morrus and the staff of ENWorld for letting me put this in here. The thread will eventually be MASSIVE in size, since there are over 200 starships, full conversion cyborg rules, robot rules, vehicle rules, star system details, space station/ship construction rules, etc etc etc that will go in this thread.

I really appreciate the generosity.

--T. Willard


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Here's the Goblin IV Power Armor picture...

This is the second best power armor in the Nova Wars Universe, packing state of the art electronics and weaponry as well as top notch shielding and armor.

Drawn by Owen Kuhn.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

And the Frogstar VII power armor, made obselete by the Goblin Series power armor.

Honestly, if I post the stats, they will not match with the Mecha Creation rules in the d20 Future MSRD. If you want them, let me know, and you can just run with it.

*Type:* Scout Power Armor
*Defense:* 35
*Hit Points:* 500
*Speed:* 240 (48 squares), 500 (1,000 squares) jump/flight
*Offensive Systems:* Six seperate micromissile launchers, MAW

I'm beat, naptime


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Last but not least, the picture of the three different head classes of the Stargoyle. The Stargoyle is a fearsome, vacuum dwelling predator to whome oxygen is a caustic vapor, and who feeds upon heavy metals and high energy. The dwell in asteriod fields, often hibernating with thier wings spread out to absorb solar energy. The are drawn by drive emenations and are very tough, fast, strong and hard to kill.

*The Stargoyle Concept is C. Baize's, I'm not claiming it.*

These too were drawn by Owen Kuhn.


----------



## Emiricol

I'd like to see the maps sort of interspersed with the details on the sections they cover, personally.  I am keenly looking forward to seeing some of those races though


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Here is a scientifically accurate of the brightest stars in a 250 LY radius.

I doubt I'll do a scientifically accurate map, more along the lines of a fun one.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

This webpage at http://www.anzwers.org/free/universe/50lys.html has a map and descriptions of both distance and all sorts of other data on stars.

Now, when looking at these, and looking at the imaginary ones I came up with years ago, I have to answer a simple question...

Scientifically accurate?

Imaginary?

Both?

Imaginary is easier for me, and technically, I have a basis for making up the maps, and declaring "Once the gravitational and temporal warping effects of the singularity induced section of folded space has terminated, astronomy discovered that the existing star-maps were in error."

Which one? Huh? If it's any help, I already have maps for about 200 LY out, but they don't even resemble to the real thing, but they are a lot of fun and have been in use by my gaming group, whenever we played games such as Star Frontiers, Rifts Space, Alternity, etc, since about 1984.

Up to you guys.


----------



## Emiricol

I'm all for nonrealistic maps.  A Renaissance of astronomy after mankind got out of the pocket!  And more interesting configurations.

As a side note, I gave up days and days ago trying to compile all this when it hit 30 pages in MS Word...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Beautiful artwork 'ralts, keep up the good work!


----------



## C. Baize

Absolutely on the non-realistic maps... 
It's so easily explained away with a handwave that it's not even funny...
The forces powering 'The Pocket' distorted our view of the galaxy around us. There... Done.


----------



## Peterson

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Last but not least, the picture of the three different head classes of the Stargoyle. The Stargoyle is a fearsome, vacuum dwelling predator to whome oxygen is a caustic vapor, and who feeds upon heavy metals and high energy. The dwell in asteriod fields, often hibernating with thier wings spread out to absorb solar energy. The are drawn by drive emenations and are very tough, fast, strong and hard to kill.
> 
> *The Stargoyle Concept is C. Baize's, I'm not claiming it.*
> 
> These too were drawn by Owen Kuhn.




*I LOVE THESE!* 

Peterson


----------



## prcrash

Here's something for everyone -- A map of all the local stars surrounding Sol (20 ly radius) and a PDF containing all the info about all the systems in the map. About 1.2 mb in size...

Sector files 

I have another one of these files of a fictional sector with about 477 star systems and about half are habitable. I could post it here, but I do not have the space left in my ISP's server to upload it to. If anyone wants it, Let me know where I can upload it to.

<edit> This was done by me in Astrosynthesis - the files above are from a sector map that comes with the software, but the second one (not linked here) is done by me.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

TERRA-SOL SYSTEM​​
AKA
FORTRESS SOL​

The center of the Terran Confederacy, a fairly standard solar system that looks innocous from a distance of a few light years, but the home of one of the most dangerous species in all the known galaxy.

Ten planets, several hundred comets, a heavy asteriod belt, multiple gas giants, and a lot of orbital bodies within it, the small yellow sun in it's early stages would not even gain a second glance from any passing visitors.

However, this is the birthplace of the Terran Humans, a race that is a legacy of the Extinction War. When the protohumans decided that all was lost, they took the Sol system, wrapped it in a gravitational anomoly in order to make it undetectable from the outside, and set to work inside.

The Fifth planet from the sun had been destroyed during the Extinction War, and the life on the Fourth planet  had been destroyed, and the planet's ecosystem not only destroyed, but the surface of the planet dusted with microfines.

The third planet, however, is where the protohumans mixed thier DNA with the local ecology, and genetically engineered thier offspring to survive. The protohumans shattered the protocontinent and nudged the nickle/iron core to give it a slight wobble.

The "bag" could only be dropped from the inside, and then, only from a small planet that appeared in and out of the Sol System, crossing through the "bag" at odd times, in semi-random places in it's orbit, and staying within reach only for 2 months. This would require Terran humans to have a certian amount of technology before this could be accomplished.

Terran humans realized that as long as the "bag" existed, they were safe inside the bag, and they had time to complete what is now known as "Fortress Sol."

Where most races would have dropped the bag in order to explore the wider universe, primate paranioa led the Terran humans to arm and prepare thier solar system for what could very well be a G'Tak war-fleet waiting for them.

The following is Terra-Sol at the Present:

*The Outbound Stations:* Five hundred space stations, orbiting 100,000 km past Pluto's orbit, at equilateral distances in the orbital path. These stations are huge, built from metals mined from the asteriod belt, Jovian mines, and Saturn mines, these stations are armed with planetary defense battery class weapons, heavily shielded, and possess the best deep space sensor and jump-space sensor the humans have been able to devise. Each of these stations is where various Terra-Human Naval fleets are headquarted, as well as Terran Confederate Marine Corp "Armies" are head-quartered. Each of these Headquarters answer only to the Terran Confederate Military Command on Terra. Outbound Stations are considered Class A Military starports, Class A Military refit bases with five times the normal hull capacity.

*Pluto* Extensive shipyards, planetary defense batteries, early warning stations, interdiction generators to cause ships to drop out of FTL, and everything that the Terrans could devise was packed onto this planet. Two Class A military starports are on the planet, opposite from each other at the equator, and an orbiting defense satellite network. Pluto boasts over 2.5 million sentient population, and a battery of FTL Communications array's.

*Neptune* Neptune is another heavy dock, as well as the Terran Marine Corps vacuum combat training area. Wrecked starships captured out of jumpspace or old derelicts litter the surface, which is where the Marines train for thier combat maneuvers. Underground are the heavy manufacturing facilities for the TCMC's vehicle ranks. There are over a million Marines, not to mention over 20 million trainees, at any given time on the Neptune. The spaceport is well equipped, but only Class E.

*Uranus:* A huge gas giant, with several satellites, the Terran Humans have not only extensive gas mining facilities in orbit, and within the atmosphere or Uranus proper. In addition to the mining facilities, vast shipyards are set up here. (Class A shipyard, Class A repair facilities) Uranus is the TCMC training facility for heavy G operations. At any given time, there are 10,000 Marine and Naval personel at the Heavy G training facility. In addition, Uranus boasts a series of defense satellites build around starship class weaponry, to include Cplus Cannons and Nuclear Disbonder Cannons. Rumor has it that during it's long orbit, the Terrans seeded mines in the orbit to 500,000 km above and below Uranus' orbit.

*Saturn* Another gas giant, this one is nearly identical to the facilities on Uranus, with the exception that all inbound alien traffic stops here, and the ships are put into dock until reclaimed. No alien starships are permitted beyond this border. This is one of the few places that the Terran Army exists upon, and the Terran Space Force still exists, and these beings ensure the security of the ships, and the planet itself. There are over 12 million Terran military personell, as well as nearly 14 million workers of various races.
  The Artificial Systems maintain 4 large colonies here, and often, an Artificial Sentient will make a pilgramage to a colony in order to visit the museams that house many ancient attempts, as well as the crude versions of the Artificial life forms.

*Jupiter* By far the largest of the Terran's military/industrial complexes, the moons have been colonized for over 200 years, and the surface itself hides many Terran secrets. The discovery that "The Storm" was actually a floating continent, suspended over super-dense gas, allowed colonization of the gas giant to literally take place.
  A highly restricted space, this is backbone of the Terran military. From training bases to manufacturing facilities, the planet, and it's satellites, are devoted to research and development of war material, as well as manufacturing.
  For most sentients, the sight of the Jovian Military/Industrial System is enough to cause fear enzymes to flood thier bloodstream. Vast factories, heavy weaponry, interdiction generators, hundreds of military vessels, and millions of troops. The fact that a Super-Capital ship can be manufactured by this vast facility in less than two years is cause for alarm at the potential of the Terran Confederacy.

*Asteriod Belt/Cometary Belt* This ring of debris from the fifth planet, destroyed during the Extinction war, is heavily mined by the Terrans, and the larger chunks of rock boast system defense weaponry. The belt is still explored and mined by "Rock Hoppers" as well as robotic miners. The discovery of a destroyed G'Tak outpost in the early 22nd Century caused the Confederacy to issue a bounty on any alien technology discovered, leading to constant exploration by "Rock Hoppers".

*Mars:* A world that was a thriving planet, with a race of small, peaceful herbivores descendant from reptillian avians, these creatures were extinguished by the G'Tak. Mars is full of Confederate corporate/military research centers, built only in sections that have been fully explored and cataloqued. over 80% of Mars is off limits for anything but ecological and xenoarcheology.

*Earth:* Without a doubt, the most heavily defended planet in the known Galaxy, this planet is a hodge-podge of high technological cities and rough, restored areas. With multiple continents, this gives the Terran Defense Force, the Terran Space/Air Force, and the Terran Army the ability to defend the entire globe with full coverage. Aliens who plan on visiting Terra are advised to get nano-immunizations to protect them from the ever-present "Soup" that covers the planet, as well as dose themselves firmly with psionic dampeners.

*Venus:* A hothouse of a world when first discovered, terraforming has converted this planet into a lush Utopia. Strangely enough, the world has no military or industrial facilities on the surface, and only a few starbases in orbit. This planet is considered a luxury vacation world, and is the headquarters of the Syntek Corporation and Bloodthorne Industries, although all that exists there is the corporate offices and corporate vacation areas.

*Mercury:* A hothouse world, Mercury is a heavy manafucturing world, involved in high temperature mining, alloy manufacturing, and solar power collectors. The heavy collectors beam the power to orbiting collectors, that then beam the power around the rest of the solar system. Rumor has it that the Terrans have increased both the power and accuracy of the power-transmitters in order to allow them to be used as weapon. The Terran military uses this planet for High temperature training, and have several surface facilities.

*Sol:* A small yellow star, this thing is unremarkable, except for 2 Terran made facilities. What either of them do is unknown, but what is known, is that the Terrans keep several ships of the line on station to guard them.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

"Soup"​
Terrans, being of pack primate descent as well as aggressive omnivores, have a unique mental/psychiatric makeup unknown in the rest of the galaxy.

They have an insatiable curiosity, as well as a drive for knowledge.

One of the earliest creations via nanotechnology as far as mass media distribution is what is known as "the Soup" that, when coupled with certian cybernetic implants, give a Terran citizen nearly instantaneous access to information, from news to cultural updates to emergency alerts to fashion shifts.

The "soup" is actually extremely small nanites that have the following abilites: Communication, repair abilities, knowledge interface and air-mobility. This gives Terrans a frightening advantage in the aquisition and use of knowledge. 2638 Legislation prohibits the "soup" from being used for individual communications.

Unconfirmed reports have stated that Terran Law Enforcement can use "the soup" to nearly instaneously create a Law Enforcement driod, track criminals, and capture data on crimes in progress or under planning.

*Game Mechanics:*  When used with a "Nanite Information Interface" cybernetic implant, or a "Information Interface" nanite infusion, the soup can be used for the following modifiers:
+8 equipment bonus to all knowledge skills.
+2 equipment bonus to all craft skills.
Instant public information retrieval.
Emergency Alert of emergency services for both crowds and individuals.


*Nanite Information Interface (PL 7)*
This cybernetic implant allows the owner to get concise data from "soups" as well as issue basic orders to "fogs" and "soups" providing the correct ID coding is embedded in the hardware, firmware and software of the implant.
Cost: {Free for Confederacy Citizens} 22
Cyberprice: None.
Location: Cranial


----------



## Dagger75

This thread alone has really made me want to go out and Buy d20 modern and d20 future.  

 Very cool stuff Ralts.  I am really looking forward for the starship stuff.  I'm a sucker for deckplans and starship pictures.

 PS:  Did you stat the drop ship and I just missed it?  If so what page is it on.  I read half of this at work and the other half at home and think I might have missed  some stuff.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> PS:  Did you stat the drop ship and I just missed it?  If so what page is it on.  I read half of this at work and the other half at home and think I might have missed  some stuff.



The Airhart Class Scout Vessel is HERE and the deckplans are HERE 

while the quickie stats for the Blackhawk Class Dropship are  HERE 

There will be more starship stat-blocks and deckplans soon, but I've got a lot of stuff to build up to before we can reach this...

Enjoy.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

FREIGHT HAULING
IN THE CONFEDERACY​
With the vast distances between different solar systems, much less the size of the sectors and the Confederacy itself (Several hundred lightyears in each direction from Terra-Sol) both SuperCorps and independant shipping companies bring supplies from one system to other.

While one system may be heavy in exotic minerals, they may be agriculturally unstable, or rich in agriculture and light on metals. Even with the ability to mine the asteriod belts, some systems are low on heavy metals, or light ores.

Industrial and technological levels often differ. A 20 year old colony does not have the manufacturing infrastructure necessary to produce advanced robotic and computers, and due to post-war treaties, the only place advanced cloning and genetic technologies can be purchased from the Biological Artifical Systems and autonomous robotic equipment can only be purchased from the Digital Artifical Systems.

Shipping goods from one system to another can be lucrative, if the shipper has a bit of luck. Cargo Units each consume 100 cubic meters. While weight is not that much of a factor (unless it is a supersolid) space is.

Shipping can still be a dangerous proposition, since the Confederate Navy does not concern itself with normal economic piracy, viewing that as a job for freebooters, Planetary Defense Forces, bounty-hunters and adventurers. Unless it is a military ship that is jumped by pirates, the Confederate Navy is unconcerned with pirates or hijackers.

Insurance companies do not cover trans-system cargoes.

The Confederate Commodities Database contains going prices for various commodities, updated depending on the planet (Terra is updated by the minute, while Dejoun Bright is updated every 6 months. This database gives independant shippers a good idea of what planet is good to pick up one commodity to deliver to a second system.

For the most part, the SuperCorps will leap on any commodity price difference greater than 5%, but occassionaly, a lucky independant will come in system just as the market flux occurs, allowing them to make a fast score.

*Charter Transportation*
For standard, non-high risk or sensitive cargoes, it is not uncommon for a SuperCorp to hire an independant under a charter to ship the goods to the system, rather than divert a company starship, pay the crew wages, ship maintenance, etc.

The owner/crew of the starship must put the deed to the ship up for collateral when carrying a SuperCorp cargo, and the owner/crew gains 10% of the cargoes value when the cargo is delivered. A SuperCorp will often give a bonus for fast delivery as well as distance.

*Smuggling*
Always popular, smuggling involves avoiding planetary customs and law enforcement to either avoid tarriffs and custom taxes, or to bring illegal substances into the system.

This is highly risky, but allows for good profits. To counter smuggles is the largest reason that the Confederacy sllows Planetary Defense Navy's.

Smuggling areas take the place of a vital piece of equipment, or is carefully hidden within the normal spaces of the ship that either has baffling, shielding, or vacuum areas. These spaces are heavily shielded to avoid onboard scanning and ship to ship scanning.

*Unshielded compartment:* This space is lightly concealed, and unshielded, allowing a crew with a basic scanning system a DC of 10 to detect it, as well as a Spot Check 15 or Search Check of 10 to discover it.
*Purchase DC Increase:* If purchased seperately, this space costs 5+ 1/10th the ships Purchase DC. If the ship is purchased with the compartment build into it, it increases the ships Purchase DC by +1.

*Shielded Compartment:* The space is concealed and shielded against scanners. A scanning crew will face a DC of 20 to detect it with instruments, a Spot Check of 30 or Search Check of 25 to detect it. Each rating after the intial adds a +1 to the DC, to a maximum of Rating 10.
*Purchase DC Increase:* If purchased as an after-construction modification, this space costs 15+1/10th+2 per rating of the ships Purchase DC. If the compartment is added to the ship during ship construction it increases the Purchase DC by 5+1 per rating.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

CYGNUS CORPORATION
SERVING THE CONFEDERACY'S
INDUSTRIAL NEEDS FOR OVER
200 YEARS!​
The Cygnus Corporation is a vast SuperCorp, owning tover 20 star systems outright, and having contracts within both Artificial Systems. The Cygnus Corporation is known for excellent life support systems, high quality survival gear, rugged vehicles, and excellent non-AI software.

While many other companies compete with Syntek Unlimited and Bloodthorne Industries for a share of the military market, the Cygnus Corporation deals primarily with the colony and exploration market, producing sturdy and functional products without putting much into aethestic value.

Cygnus Corporation often funds the founding of colonies, providing low interest loans, discounts on equipment, and even transportation to colony worlds, in exchange for discounts on the colonies exports, preferred land contracts and a 50 year lock on offplanet goods purchased by the colony.

Despite this monopolization of the colony, many colonies have been sponsored by the Cygnus Corporation.

*Game Mechanics*
Life Support Systems: Act as if they are one class better than they are. *Cost:* +10% or +1 to the Purchase DC (Whichever is greater)

Rugged vehicles: The vehicles add +5 to thier hardness and have 10% more hit points, but lose 10% of thier speed. Cost is unchanged.

Non-AI software: The software is considered one class better.

Weapons: Do one size smaller damage dice. Cost is unchanged.


----------



## C. Baize

That's a good addition. 
Different companies' gear being of a different quality, or having specific tweaks. 

Right on, man!


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

SYNTEK UNLIMITED SUPERCORP

DISCOVERY AND ENHANCEMENT​
The Syntek Corporation was founded in the early 21st Century, just prior to the discovery of _The Obelisk_, specializing in electronic and robotic creations that used existing technology in more specilizaed and refined ways, rather than jumping on the "push technology further" bandwagon.

This style of business still exists today, with Syntek enhancing existing technology and using it more efficently. However, Syntek restricts itself to mainly interstellar applications and cybernetics. Syntek spacedrives are considered the best, and Syntek provides the Navy with over 75% of thier stardrives, as well as hulls, sensor systems and communication arrays. For the Terran Marines the Syntek Corporation provides thier heavy combat vehicles and air support vehicles.

While Syntek rarely, if ever, produces new technologies, Syntek equipment is considered the best available on the civilian market, and well worth the price. Syntek does not produce weapons, armor or defensive systems.

*Game Mechanics*
Stardrives: Syntek only produces PL 7 and lower drives, but the drives cost 10% less, are 50% faster than normal, and cost 75% of normal rates for repair due to the excellent availability of parts for Syntek Stardrives, which are built to be able to accept other companies spare parts.

Hulls: A Syntek hull gains an extra 2 hp per HD.

Sensors: The sensors are much faster at collecting/correllating data and the software is much better at categorizing the data, reducing the time needed for a sensor check by half.

Commo: The communications equipment is much better. The laser transceiver can generate encrypted messages, and can use visual light spectrums in order to allow communication through defense shields. The Drivesat Comm Array signals move at 7.5 LY/hour, and the communications officer gains a +2 equipment check to avoid losing the signal if the ship moves. The Syntek Drivesat Comm Array can be put on a light ship, unlike other companies drives. The Mass Transciver's range is extended to 1,200 AU.

Vehicles: Vehicles do not incorporate any technology higher than PL 7, but they gain a +5 hardness, +25% hit points and a 10% speed increase.

Cybernetics: Cyberentics produced by the Syntek Corporation cost as if they were created at one PL earlier, and the Syntek Corporation creates PL 8 cybernetics, as well as some limited PL 9 chassis for the Terran Confederate Marine Corps. Syntek Cybernetics are considered Restricted or Military, rather than just liscensed or unliscensed.


----------



## Buddha the DM

_*Sol:* A small yellow star, this thing is unremarkable, except for 2 Terran made facilities. What either of them do is unknown, but what is known, is that the Terrans keep several ships of the line on station to guard them._

So will you ever tell is what the facilities are?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> _*Sol:* A small yellow star, this thing is unremarkable, except for 2 Terran made facilities. What either of them do is unknown, but what is known, is that the Terrans keep several ships of the line on station to guard them._
> 
> So will you ever tell is what the facilities are?



Not outright, I might get around to putting the modules out that my group played through that gave a hint to what they might be.

The 2 Solar Stations do need several bits of goodies though...

*Cooling Lasers* (Originally Developed by: David Brin)
Developed by the Gorilla "Issiac Einstien" in the early 21st Century, the cooling laser was actually based on Pre-Obelisk technology and research. The cooling laser takes the ambient thermal energy in the area and "pumps" it into a coherent laser beam. This innovation has actually allowed Terrans to enter the depth of thier stars plasms seas, and allows thier warships to to make atmospheric "skip attacks" as well as enter the photosphere of a star without being melted by the intense heat. Sadly, the laser cannot be set upon a wavelength to cause damage, and is merely a white white in the visible range.
*Purchase DC:* 23

*Negaconductor*
A little touted line of research that occurred hand in hand with the Terran drive for a superconductor material, was a nega-conductor. One that would not conduct heat nor electricity no matter how cold it got. While the scientists that were working upon Negaconductor got no help from _The Obelisk_, although thier opposities did, they still carried on with thier research.

In the 22nd Century, a stable negaconductor was firmly intrenched within the industrial and space sectors. A thin material that did not conduct heat or energy of any type was highly useful for space and manufacturing, especially in spaceship hulls and reactor linings.

*Game Mechanics*
Both superconductor and negaconductor have a SERIOUS impact on energy weapons. A grounded superconductor surface would discharge all of the power from an energy weapon into the grounding substance, resulting in little, if any, damage to the surface (Think of a lightning rod on a building). Negaconductor would do the same. This could cause complete immunity to energy, as well as heat and cold, and indeed, is one of the dual linings for most power armor systems.
Any item coated with either (or worse yet, both) of these substances gain _Immunity: Energy/Heat_ and would provide _DR: 250/ballistic_ in a nod toward maybe a high enough energy blast MIGHT be able to penetrate it.

The following would be given immunity to: Plasma, Lasers, particle beam weapons, ion beams, electron guns, and other energy weapons.

Ballistic and KINETIC energy weapons would cause damage normally.


----------



## Emiricol

Ralts, I'm compiling this for my own use, and invite you to grab it as well.  If you want it taken down, let me know.  You can see what I've got at http://www.menefees.net/emiricol/d20f/  I think I got it all so far...


----------



## beeber

quoth strongbad, "holy freakin' crap!!!"
dude, change "warlord" to "emperor".  this stuff is incredible.  d20 isn't my thing for SF but i'm dying to convert it to traveller or gurps.  now if only i can convince my group to switch to science fiction for a bit. . . .
keep up the mega work!  and rest lots too.


----------



## Petya

Only one sentece: 'The end is at hand'
This will be the motto of the campaign I'll start with this stuff (at least when I can finish translating it anyway)


----------



## Chingerspy

*Man, you f'in rule!*



			
				ledded said:
			
		

> Damn.  Double-damn.
> 
> 
> <runs off to buy d20 Future as fast as he can>




My thoughts exactly. Amazon have just had an order for Modern and Future with speedy postage paid for! (I checked my FLGS at the weekend and they had neither) This thread has sealed my decision, WOTC should probably hire this guy or something. Honestly.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Ralts, I'm compiling this for my own use, and invite you to grab it as well.  If you want it taken down, let me know.  You can see what I've got at http://www.menefees.net/emiricol/d20f/  I think I got it all so far...



It's perfectly fine to have it compiled and placed.

Just remember to update it.

The next thread update will probably be on Wed.

I'm planning about 10 starship floorplans....

Zipped and hosted by our friends at Intrepid Heroes.

I'm got 3 light scouts so far, a frieghter, a passenger liner, and a light frigate.


----------



## Emiricol

Have you done up a TO&E for the Marines?  

I know a dropship can fit 20 and the transport can fit 40 of them, so a transport ship contingent is 800 including field officers, unless those 40 include the lifeboats for the ship (if any).  What's the rank and equipment breakdown for a dropship?  For each transport ship?

So forth and so on


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Have you done up a TO&E for the Marines?
> 
> I know a dropship can fit 20



Twenty droptroops plus dropship crew, correct.



> and the transport can fit 40 of them



Fourty dropships, yes.



> so a transport ship contingent is 800 including field officers, unless those 40 include the lifeboats for the ship (if any).



OK, a transport ship is considered a Super-Heavy ship. So, you have a total of 800 droptroops (actually, 850 soldiers, twenty replacements to account for the 5% that get injured during transit by stupid stuff such as falling off a loading ramp, etc).

[sigh]

OK, here we go, here's a TCMC drop unit TO&E...

Element: 1 soldier
Squad: 5 soldiers + 1 NCO (6 soldiers)
Section: 2 squads (12 soldiers)
Platoon: 2 sections + Platoon Sergeant and Platoon Officer (26 soldiers)
Company: 4 platoons plus Company Commander, First Sergeant, Executive Officer. (107 soldiers total)

Now, when a company goes in, usually the NCO's and officers are NOT cradled, in, but rather standing in armor (Watch the movie Starship Troopers, thier officer was the one saying: "Remember your training, and you WILL survive!") holding onto the railings, and scattered through dropships.

TCMC Officers and NCO's are also combat soldiers, they do NOT lead from the rear, but are rather right there in the thick of things.




> What's the rank and equipment breakdown for a dropship?  For each transport ship?
> 
> So forth and so on



OK, I'll do the whole thing.

.-)

So the company is detailed above, the NCO's and Officers are scattered throughout the dropships to ensure that one lucky hit does not destroy the chain of command.

Now, a Transit Ship is pretty major. It has 20 bays, 8 bays holds 5 dropships (a company's worth the dropships) each, while the other 12 bays hold 6 ultralight fighters each.

The transit ship has a goodsized crew: Roughly 600 people, the majority of them (400) are mechanics for the dropships and fighters, while the 200 are ship engineers and other Naval Personell.

A transit ship is a monster, and is heavily armed, since in early Confederate history, transit ships were considered a prime target by defensive forces.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Unkeyed and undocumented thus far in this thread. I will post it's stats here.

This is a 10 man crew, 150+ foot long scout vessel with FTL travel ability and 6600 cubic feet of storage space.

Once again, you will need the free viewer from http://www.profantasy.com to fully view it, and get in close up.

The Clark Class Scout vessel is PL 7/8, and while it is mostly used by the Confederate Scout Corps.

Starting from the forward (Nose/Bridge section), we have.

Far port, Brigde: Astrogation (starboard chair) and Navigation (Insystem) Scanning: Port chair)

Port foward: Pilot
Starboard Forward: Copilot
Starboard: Communications.
Central Disk, Bridge: Holotank

Port Side (Just behind the bridge): Secondary/Emergency Bridge: Powered down most of the time, and the inside bulkheads using hull class armor plating rather than normal bulkhead, this room contains spacesuits, nanorepair bays, robotic repair drones, and the terminals inside can handle bridge functions for computer systems knocked out on the bridge.

Starboard: Environmental control.

Port: Storage/Cargo

Starboard: Medical Bay: Contains: 4 robotic assisted surgical beds complete with nanite repair medical drones, a sealed environment surgery bay, medical computers (Details and skilled enough to allow an untrained character to make a Treat Injury roll with thier ability modifeir and +4 "ranks" equipment bonus)

Port: Airlock and Airlock Hallway: Contains a weapons rack and space suits.

Starboard: Secure officers quarters: Forward: First Officers Stateroom, Aft, Captain's Stateroom.

Port: Cryobay.

Starboard: A small "garden" that helps support the environmental giving the air a different scent than "canned air" that is the most common complaint. Some crews have known to plant small gardens of vegetables.

Port: Scientific bay. This is one of the more expensive sections of the ship, possibly more expensive than the hyperdrive itself. It is fully outfitted for everything from planetary geological/ecological scan deciphering to cryptography.

Starboard: Shower area: Showers and toilets are in here, as well as lockers.

Port: Secure storage: Dozens of small locked "lockers" line the walls and there are a row of them in the middle.

Starboard: Crew quarters. Each bed marks a bunkbed. By spacer/Scout/Navy/Marine standards, these are luxury compartments.

Port: Crew Quarters (Auxilary): As the standard crew quarters. On longe range scouting trips, the auxilary bay is often used to enable the crews to rotate with one another so that they do not suffer from "cabin/spacer fever"

Center: This is the main meeting hall/dining hall, kitchen, and whatever the crew might need to use the largest "room" of the vessel for. It has been used for refugees, equipment storage, auxilary computer systems, etc.

Far aft: Engineering section.

Due to a clerical error approximately 5 years ago, literally hundreds of these vessels were left in the Malgravane IV Lagrange Point Decommision Yard, without being crapped. These vessels were brand new, and never used, most of them with thier shipping labels and manuals still intact. Rumor has it that there is a planet (It's always nearby) where a wildcatter found over 2 dozen of these ships just sitting on an abandoned starfield.

The Confederate Navy salvage laws classify this vessel as a civilian vessel, and as such, if they are found the vessel is held with a lien upon it unless the Confederate Scout Corps pays the lien. Most commonly, the Scout Corps just downloads any data in the computer corp, and defaults on the lien, allowing the salvor to take possession.


----------



## C. Baize

Ralts said:
			
		

> Due to a clerical error approximately 5 years ago, literally hundreds of these vessels were left in the Malgravane IV Lagrange Point Decommision Yard, without being crapped. These vessels were brand new, and never used, most of them with thier shipping labels and manuals still intact.




MMMmmmm..... Over grown with vegetation from the garden area.... man eating plants...  Something....


----------



## Chingerspy

C. Baize said:
			
		

> MMMmmmm..... Over grown with vegetation from the garden area.... man eating plants...  Something....




And we're back to Harrison  Deathworld RPG anyone?

Oh man I wish I'd updated my Amazon card details before making my order. No I gotta wait till at least tomorrow for the delivery


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

There's been some interest on how a Confed Marine or Confed Navy or Confed Scout campaign will work, but to do that, I'm first going to have to address Character Creation.

One thing we add is the Darwin's World 2 concept of Background, since a PC's background can have a lot of factors. I'll do a short list here:

*Hellworlder*
Part of the character's life was spent on a Hellworld. Usually, for characters, this is an accident of birth, and the Hellworld Screws took pity on the young character and sent them offworld (this does happen, depending on the Hellworld) for a better chance.
*Benifits:* The Hellworld Feat for free, as well as Survival becomes a class skill (If already a class skill, than +2 ranks)

*Citizen Family*
The character comes from a long line of Citizens. The character has excellent social skills and has inherited a bit of wealth.
*Benifits:* The Citizen Family background provides +2 Diplomacy and +1 Wealth.

*Scrub World*
Scrub worlds are factory hellholes, most of which are undiscovered by the Confederacy or other SuperCorps, where intelligent beings (Artificial or natural) are considered worth less than what it takes to support them. They often live in near slavery, and the work is hard and often deadly.
*Benifit:* The character gains a +1 to Fortitude saves, as well as the Environmental Resistance feat.

*Colonist*
Colony worlds are tough, even with advanced technological assistance, these worlds are harsh, and life is unforgiving to the sloppy, stupid, or inept.
*Benifit:* The character gains +4 to survival, as well as _Survival Gear_ feat.

OK, you get the basic point. Think of Background as an extra occupation that characters can take. Then you go for occupation. Despite what someone might think at first, there are several occupations that fit into the Scout/Navy/Marine campaign. These are:

Law Enforcement: Navy would be shore patrol, or ship security. Marine would be "peacekeepers" or garrison "Confederate Presence" forces, Scout characters don't fit within the Law Enforcement Occupation.

Military: All 3 of them would fit just fine. While it may not seem that Military would fit within the Scout campaign, remember that the Confederacy is convinced that the Entire G'Tak Empire is waiting to kick in thier teeth. With the Shivak Ambush, that has only been reenforced. Scout military are often ship to ship combatants and ground warfare specialists.

That's enough for you to get the basic idea. Let's move on to the two organizations I really haven't covered, and that's the Confederate Navy and Confederate Scout Corps.

While these two have not had as much exposure as the Marines, these are valuable components of the Confederacy, responsible for protection and exploration.

If I'm up to it (and I don't get too tired, too quickly) I'll detail slightly on the Bounty Hunter Guild and the Shipping Guild, since these make good campaign settings also within the Nova Wars universe.

CONFEDERATE NAVY
Beyond Horizons​
The Confederate Navy is often called "The Arm of the Confederacy" (The Marines is known as the Fist of the Confederacy) and provides a valueable fuction in protecting colonies and prime worlds from depredations by heavily armed pirates that cannot be handled by the Planetary Defense Forces, patrol of the border zones near G'Tak Empire space, and interdiction and suppression of any governments or worlds that attempt to take over other star systems by force.

Characters serving with the Confederate Navy are RARELY commanders of Capital ships, instead serving on either small tactical attack ships or small support ships, usually in the ultra-light to light classification (Hull Grade I-V) with an experienced officer in charge (Sometimes the officer is in trouble, disgraced, or incompetant) or an experienced engineer.

Naval Vessels often have Marines on board, or Scouts, to serve as landing parties or surveyours.

*Game Mechanics:* Characters who enter the Confederate Navy go through a 4 year training (This is not much when the average life expectancy is 200) to fly ships and conduct space operations. Characters gain a bonus feat from the Pilot (Starship) Feat tree.

Scout Corps​
Pushing the Frontier​​The Scout Corps is a good catch-all for characters. Light ships are assigned to crews, providing they can pass certian checks (No criminal record for fraud or theft or larceny, no dishonorable discharge from a military, no class A felonies) usually with an experienced officer.

Scout Corps craft are well armed, often with Navy weaponry, shielded, armored and capable of FTL jumps. The Scout Corps mission is to scout out new systems, map new hyperspace shunts, do at least a quick one-pass surface scan, or investigate beacons or anomolies.

Scout Corps crews are often made up of experienced bounty hunters, ex-Marines/Naval personell, ex mercenaries or Corporate Soldiers, and occassionaly Hellworld colonists. The ships are outfitted with military body armor, weaponry, and often, at least one suit of power armor. Scout vessels are often seen as the advance arm of the Confederacy, and are able to gain refit and repair at naval vessels.

*Game Mechanics:* Scouts gain the Survival Equipment feat, as well at Survival becoming a class skill. Scouts undergo a 5 year training period.

*Powered Scout Armor [PL 8]​*
_Note: This is NOT a mecha, and so, it does not follow Mecha creation rules_

PSA is designed for rapid recon, and is a spin-off of military recon armor. While light, fast and lightly armed, the PSA is shielded, and a highly advanced sensor package has replaced the military stealth package.

As with all PSA's, only a jumpsuit at the most may be worn (Most power armor pilots prefer to be naked) and the pilot must have a Piloting Jack (cyberware) or the armor will use the emergency interface. (Picture a steel rod slamming into your cortex and extending filaments into several sections of your brain. You're screwed until you can major reconstruction surgery).

Bonus HP: 250 (Armor)/100 (shielding)
Speed: +100 ft
Onboard weaponry: Blaze Carbine.
Defense Bonus: +15
Sensors: Millimetric wave radar, MAD Scan, etc. Adds +8 equipment bonus to Spot and Search.

Follwoing is PL 8
*Blaze Rifle*
Firing a golden beam of coherent disruptive energy, this weapon causes matter it strikes to incandese. One of the premiere battle rifles of the Scout Corps, this weapon has been abandoned by the Navy and Marines because of it's high energy consumption.

Damage: 2d6x10/x3
Range: 120 ft
Ammo: 30 shots (Clip)/100 shots (drum)/500 shots (backpack)/30 shots per minute (reactor)

*Blaze Carbine*
Heavier magnetic coils, more powerful focusing crystals and thicker superconductor wiring make the carbine a heavier weapon than the rifle, with a heavier punch and longer range. However, it's energy consumption is even heavier than the rifle.

Damage: 2d8x10/x3
Range: 150 ft
Ammo: 25 shots (Clip)/80 shots (drum)/450 shots (backpack)/25 shots per minute (reactor)


*Blaze Cannon*
Heavy duty weapon, this is primarily used by the Scout Corps on vehicles or for emplaced static weaponry.

Damage: 3d6x10/x3
Range: 200 ft
Ammo: 10 shots (Clip)/50 shots (drum)/100 shots (backpack)/20 shots per minute (reactor)


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Typical Colony Spaceport Guard*

Strong Hero 3/Dedicated Hero 3 CR 6; Medium-size humanoid; HD 3d8+6 plus 3d6+6; HP 37; Mas 14; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; Defense 15, touch 15, flatfooted 14 (+0 size, +1 Dex, +4 class); BAB +5; Grap +7; Atk +7 melee (1d6+2, weapon), or +6 ranged (1d6+0, weapon); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ ; AL Colony; SV Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +3; AP 3; Rep +1

Str 15, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 8.

* Occupation:* Colonist (Computer Use, Survival)

*   Skills:* Balance +3, Computer Use +9, Concentration +4, Investigate +5, Knowledge (Popular Culture) +3, Knowledge (Streetwise) +3, Knowledge (Tactics) +7, Knowledge (Technology) +5, Profession +4, Repair +5, Sense Motive +3, Survival +8
*   Feats:* Armor Proficiency (light), Brawl, Dedicated Plus, Focused, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Planetary Adaptation, Track

*   Talents (Strong Hero):* Extreme Effort, Improved Extreme Effort

*   Talents (Dedicated Hero):* Skill Emphasis (Sense Motive), Aware, Cool Under Pressure

*   Possessions:* Gyrojet Rifle, Light Contact Armor, Class III Scanner


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Frontier Pirate*

Fast Hero 3/Tough Hero 3 CR 6; Medium-size humanoid; HD 3d8+6 plus 3d10+6; HP 43; Mas 14; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; Defense 18, touch 18, flatfooted 16 (+0 size, +2 Dex, +6 class); BAB +4; Grap +6; Atk +6 melee (1d6+2, weapon), or +6 ranged (1d6+0, weapon); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ ; AL Pirate Group; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +2; AP 3; Rep +2; 

Str 15, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 13.

*   Occupation:* Criminal (Disable Device, Knowledge [Streetwise])

*   Skills:* Balance +6, Disable Device +9, Drive +6, Escape Artist +6, Hide +6, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Streetwise) +9, Pilot +6, Sleight of Hand +6, Tumble +6
*   Feats:* Armor Proficiency (light), Brawl, Hard-Eyed, Improved Brawl, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Quick Draw, Zero-G Training

*   Talents (Fast Hero):* Evasion, Opportunist

*   Talents (Tough Hero):* Fire Resistance, Damage Reduction 1/—

*   Possessions:* Boarding Armor, Gyrojet Rifle with 4 clips (30 rounds per clip), 4 Stun Grenades, 2 Chaff Grenades, 2 Aerosol Grenades, Sonic Stunner pistol, plasma cutter, 12 demo discs.

OK, I suppose I ought to put out some equipment, eh?

*Light Contact Armor (light) [PL 7]*​Light contact armor is designed for individuals who may encounter weapons fire, but not battlefield specification weaponry. The armor is light, and flexible, and consists of overlapping polymer plates with interwoven compressed onyx. It looks like it is wet, despite the fact that it is black, and paint does not stick to it.
The armor has a light shield built into it that can only absorb 25 points of damage a round before failing. It also has 8 channel communications, interlocking HUD to make weapons more accurate (+1 equipment bonus), magnetic boots, 48 hour environmental, filtering system, GalPos, inertia mapping system.

Proficent Bonus: +10
Non Proficent Bonus: +6
Max Dex: +4
Signature: +1

*Boarding Armor (light) [PL 6]​*Designed for corporate and mercenary soldiers, boarding armor protects the wearer from debris, sudden decompression, light weapons fire and environmental hazards.
The armor has a light shield in it that absorbs 50 points of damage a round before failing. It also has 8 channel communications, interlocking HUD to make weapons more accurate (+1 equipment bonus), magnetic boots, 48 hour environmental, filtering system, GalPos, inertia mapping system, thrusters for space movement, magnetic boots.

Proficent Bonus: +12
Non Proficent Bonus: N/A
Max Dex: +2
Signature: +2

*Gyrojet Rifle [PL 6]​*This weapon fires a small round that has a micronized gyrojet within it that deals additional impact damage, and causes the round to explode like a small grenade. The small gyrojet allows the round to make a single 90 degree turn when the linear accellerator is used. (To utilize the linear accellerator, it requires Exotic Weapon Proficency, Sniper Weapons)

Damage: 10d8
Range: 200 ft
Misc: This is a mastercraft weapon. The scope provides the same visual bonuses as a _piercing visor_, as well as acting like a normal scope. The scope must be used in conjuction with the linear accellerator.

*Sonic Stunner Pistol​*Blah blah blah. You get the point. Ultrasonic waves, etc etc.
Damage: 8d6 nonlethal
Range: 10 ft


*Plasma Cutter​*This cutter does 25 hp per round to anything that it is used against. When used as a weapon, it only does 1d4 points of damage, and the user will suffer a -4 nonproficency penalty. If used by someone with less than 4 ranks in disable device or craft (structural), it only does 10 HP worth the damage per round.

*Demo Disc​*These contact strips are adhesive on one side, activated by flexing the disc. They deliver a sharp concussion that deals 10d6 to a 6 inch point. The discs are 2 inches around.

*Stun Grenade​*A heavy concussion with a strictly vectored nerve gas backer, this grenade causes 3d6 nonlethal damage per round to unprotected characters.

*Chaff Grenade​*These grenades put out a burst of thin mylar strips, hundreds of which can pass through the eye of the a needle. They are used to block certian wavelengths of lasers, targeting lockers, and gyrojet rounds.

These rounds add a -2 equipment penalty to lasers, trace bullets, gyrojet rounds, homer rounds and guided projectiles.

*Aerosol Grenade​*These grenades put out a fine mist of vapor with a small prism crystal in the center of each droplet. It scatters laser beings.

These rounds drop the damage die by one type for laser weaponry.

*Scanner​*These are used for scanning baggage and vehicles. Class I-IV versions are hand-held, roughly the size of a paperbacked book with a fold out screen. Class V-X are the size of a large suitcase with a screen on the top.
Both classes can be hooked into a HUD.

Each class gives the user a +2 equipment bonus for Search Checks, but the equipment bonus cannot be more than 2 points higher than the characters ranks in Search.

Sorry guys, I'm very tired. Maybe more later.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

C. Baize said:
			
		

> MMMmmmm..... Over grown with vegetation from the garden area.... man eating plants...  Something....



Triffids!


----------



## Olive

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> *Typical Colony Spaceport Guard*
> 
> Strong Hero 3/Dedicated Hero 3




Just a question: shouldn't the typical guard be an ordinary rather than a hero?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Olive said:
			
		

> Just a question: shouldn't the typical guard be an ordinary rather than a hero?




Yeah, probably. Call it laziness. For some odd reason I forgot to slap the ordinary template on it. Oh well, use it for the hardline colonies where only the heroic survive.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

[bump]

I'm a little under the weather, or I would have updated.


----------



## Chingerspy

Hey man no need to bump really. I doubt any of your fans will be losing this thread anytime soon 

My Future and Modern books come tomorrow (fingers crossed) may never get to play with anyone but I look forward to having a proper read through your generous material and understanding more soon.

Hope you start to feel better soon, otherwise rest up and dream about the stars


----------



## Anton

*major props, woot woot et cetera.*

wow first let me give serious props to you warlord. Not only does this entire post seem like it was created by an RPG visionary but a maketing genius to boot. im goind to run a game where the players get to make 20 characters and choose which one they want to play each mission. The unit will have its own ultra light drop ship and a large amount of autonomy from the rest of the military.


----------



## Ymdar

chinger_spy said:
			
		

> I doubt any of your fans will be losing this thread anytime soon




Nope. I won't lose this thread anytime soon, that's for sure. 
I think this is the best thing created for RPG


----------



## Chingerspy

See?   

My Modern and Future books came through today, whoo hoo! Wizards owe the purchase mainly to your creativity  Now to start reading yet another core book just as Gencon UK hits me like a brick in the face


----------



## Emiricol

Website current as of this point (not including adventures section which will be added later).


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Jacklabs*

Jacklabs​In an age where genetic engineering can be done with a "homejack" kit, some people want to go beyond hair color, skin tone, eye color, freckles and level of hairyness. Sure, you can wait 2 days for your new horns to grow in, or your back ridge to fully evolve within a week, but that's mainly for high society and the average citizen.

What some want though, is quite different, and there are two places to get that. A highly restricted, liscensed and monitored Mercenary Jacklab, or an underground or "gridless" jacklab.

A Gridless (as in "off the grid", slang for black ops, criminal or other quasi-legal or illegal operation) Jacklab can vary from lab to lab. One may be a gleaming neosteel operation with surgeons who have worked for corporations or government agencies who are now blacklisted for other reasons, while the next may be in the back of a garbage scow, packed in and using ancient equipment, staffed by three incompetants who will organleg you in hot second. Prices vary from Jacklab to Jacklab also. The skill and equipment will have very little to do with the prices.

Suprisingly, it's the Ratjacks who charge the most for what limited services they can provide.

Gaining access to a Griddrop (slang for high-tech, but abandoned through a mistake or corporate bankruptcy) Jacklab is hard to do, and a Gridless Jacklab above a Ratjack's burrow is even more difficult. Those places are hidden, staffed by the best, and value thier security. Corporations will gladly stomp on another corps Gridless Jacklab, or take over a Griddrop Jacklab, and the government will be pleased to stomp out a criminal Jacklab. Nobody likes Ratlabs.

First of all, the character will either have to gain the confidence and trust of a government or SuperCorps or make heavy connections into the thriving criminal underworld of Confederate Space. This is NOT easy, requiring bribery, diplomacy and favor calling.

Then, they will have to travel to the clinic in question. This can be difficult, or easy. In the case of the mythical Ebonlight Jacklab, it supposedly sat in the event horizon of a black hole in the Sol Subsector of the Terran Sector. 

Lastly, the expense of what they want done. This can range from nearly the cost of a starship, to a few hundred credits, and can be as genetically invasive as adding a few blue spots to rebuilding the entire body.

The following are the types of Jacklabs, and what types of services each may offer.

*Ratlab/Ratjack*​These are small, scummy little operations, spending very little on hygeine, security, or proper medical appartus. Most likely, it has a small gene-therapy recombiner, a packet of inert "denatured viruses" for breeding, and a small amount of nano-genetweakers for delicate work.

They are often staffed by a doctor (Who will be using knoware, skills degraded by controlled substance abuse, or be just guessing) [4-6 ranks of Treat Injury, 2 ranks in Craft, Genetics, 2 ranks in Craft, Nanotech] but more than likely just some guy with an aptitude for the work. These lowrent, crappy little facilities will be guarded on by 4-8 over-jacked heavies, and often, the 'doctor' will simply huck the patient into an alley once the injection is complete.

*Services*
Knuckle-spike implants
This provides (1d4+STR bonus/slashing) lethal damage from an unarmed strike.
Normal Wealth Check DC: 15
Retractable: 17

*Epidermal Reenforcement I-III*
This provides the growth of a thicker, tougher skin that resists blows, piercing and slashing. This provides a DR of 1/- per level.
Wealth Check: 17+1 per level.

*Ironails*
This brings the bodies inherent iron and weds it to the fingernails. This gives the owner a 1d3 (slashing) lethal damage attack.
Purchase DC: 8

*Class I-III Skeletal Enhancement*
This reenforces the bones with iron from the repiants bloodstream, providing them with a heavier bone structure at the benefit of being able to withstand heavier thrust G-Force and higher G planets. The character can withstand +1 G force per level of skeletal enhancement, at the cost of -1 ft of speed and +10% weight.
Purchase DC: 20

*Darkvision*
A simple advance to place a lining of reflective cells inside the eyes and increase the rods over cones structure of the eyes, much like a cat, the eyes also give out a soft photoluminesce in the purple, green, red or yellow range.
This grants the reciepent Darkvision 30 ft. Ratjacks are blinded by bright light, acting as if they were _blinded_ while in any light brighter than twilight.
Purchase DC: 12

*Enhanced Healing*
This enables the possessor to heal at double the normal rate by enhancing the cellular reproduction, white blood cell response, coagulation. Unfortunately, a Ratjack job cranks the coagulation factor up to high to compensate for the tailored cells that normally react to damage control endorphins, resulting in anytimes a Fortitude Save is required due to a massive damage check or extreme physical excertion/punishment, they must make another Fortitude Save (DC: 15+Con Bonus) or suffer a heart attack, reducing them immediately to -1 HP.
Purchase DC: 15

*Enhanced Attributes Level I-III*
By increasing the folds of the brain, or adjusting the musculature or neurons, 
modern medical science can adjust anything about a person. Ratjacks do this quite often, and it is the most common adjustment out there. However, for each attribute jacked up, they suffer 1 HP of PERMANENT damage per point. Additionally, every level, the reciepent must make Fortitude Save (DC: 15+level), that if they SUCEED, they lose take 1 HP of permanent damage per  enhanced attribute. If they fail, they gain HP normally.
Purchase DC: 9+Level

*Drawback of a Ratjack*
Since the nanobots and genetweaker virii were not custom tailored for the customer, they often suffer serious side-effects. For every enhancement, roll once of the Disadvantageous Mutation chart.

*Gridropped Jacklab*​Often, in the shadow SuperCorp War going on, a lab will lost and forgetten as a division loses it's files, or a small, subsidiary is destroyed. In some rare cases, the TCMC or the TCN will create a medical facility, and then abandon it for reasons that vary from fiscal overrun to shifting boundaries, to war, to an Admiral/Colonel getting sacked before his privately funded hospital can be completed and staffed.

These labs are referred to as "Gridropped", meaning that for some reason, they fell off "The Grid" and are run by shadow sources such a powerful Merc or Organized Crime syndacites, rival companies performing a Gridless Op, or even a self-sufficent Jacklab that runs off it's own profits.

Highly professional Gridropped labs are ignored by the Confederate government as "not our problem" unless they begin building legions of UberSoldat's (In the case of the Amperhelion Lab in the Orion Sector that was crushed by a full division of TCMC droptroops) and many planetary governments feel the same.

For the most part, Gridropped laboratories are staffed by competant doctors that may have lost thier practice liscense for as varying reasons as: Illegal sentient experimentation, Illegal Jacking, Perfomance of a surgical operation under the influence, too many malpractice suits, or possession of illegal/stolen technology. Some doctors even have had their liscenses by local governments for being of the wrong political leaning. Occassionaly, a merc-surgeon, a TCN "Jacker" or a TCMC "Jacker" prefers to stay off The Grid rather than go into normal practice.

The doctors are usually very qualified:
Computer Use: 6+
Knowledge (Genetic Engineering): 6+
Craft (Nanotech): 6+
Craft (Genetic Engineering): 6+
Treat Injury: 8+

And very well equipped:
Nanoguidance System
Cyberlinkage (Medical)
Knoware (Medical, Cybernetic, Genetic) Level III or higher

The Gridropped Jacklabs often feature the following in thier facilities:
Forcegrowth Cloning Vats
VR Surgical Simulator Bays
Stasis Labs
P-5 Series Countermeasures
Genetic Recombination/Engineering Labs
Nantotech Surgical Labs

While anywhere from 1-50 years out of date, the technology is impressive and expensive, and heavily guarded. Ex-TCMC assault troops often find work guarding these facilities. The Mistletoe Nebula Jacklab was guarded by a decommissioned and refit MacArthur Class Battleship, a stolen Yamamoto Class Supercarrier, 3 decommissioned and refit TCN Detriot Class Assault Frigates, over 28 wings of fighters, no less than 8 decommissioned and refit TCN Kyoto Class Destroyers, 2 Planetary Assault Cyborgs, and nearly a division of ex-TCMC Assault troops. Rather than go through a messy assault upon a lab that had been lost in a paperwork transfer, the BASS chose to negotiate and eventually hire the salvors of the station rather than fight them.

The following is a sample of the services that the Gridropped and Gridless Jacklabs can provide:

*Body Reconstruction*
If the body is too heavily damage for normal grafting techniques, or has gotten too old to be serviceable, another one can be regrown, and the mind transferred to it while it is still in growth stasis. Creating a clone for someone over a certian limit is a sure way to bring the wrath of the Confederacy down upon a lab, and not even the most heavily guarded jacklab will risk doing this.

Alternately, a whole body can be constructed, and reflexes implanted as well as knowledge, to create an instant soldier. While this is not illegal, outside the BASS, it is considered immoral and wasteful. Creating these often annoys the BAS, who have a vitural monopoly on such creations, so Gridropped Jacklabs are careful to do these rarely.

Purchase DC: 25 (for a new body), 20+enhancements for a BAS.

*Motor Reflex Implantation*
By nanite and electorchemical repitition, a body can be "trained" to have a certian reflexes ingrained within muscle memory or reflexive reaction. This can be used to improve reaction time, instill certian habits, or allow something to be done without thought.

Motor Reflex Implantation can improve a single skill by 1 point, provide the Quickdraw, Rapid Reload or Improved Initiave Feats. It can also be something non-game mechanics related as being able to put on a survival suit when a certian tone goes off, or diving to the ground due to sound.

Purchase DC:

Improved Initiave: 25
Quickdraw: 20
Rapid Reload (One type of weapon only): 15
Skill Point: 20
Simple, quick skill (1 round or less): 20
Simple, long skill (1 minute or more: 25+1 per minute
Complex, quick skill (1 round or less): 35
Complex, long skill (1 minute or more): 40+1 per minute

*Enhanced Neural Motor Response Level I-VI*
By streamlining the neural cabling on the motor functions, as well providing "dedicated nerve trunks" for certian things such as cardiopulmanary/respiration and other autonamic responses, a persons action speed can be rapidly speeded up. This provides a DEFINATE combat edge, and is one of the most common (para)military jacks out there.

For each level the character gains the following feats according to level:

Level I: Improved Initiave
Level II: +1 to initiave, Lightning Reflexes
Level III: Dodge, Quick Draw
Level IV: +1 to initiave, Combat Reflexes
Level V: Heroic Surge, Quick Reload
Level VI: +1 to initiave, Reactive Shooter

 Unfortunately, since reflexes do not often go off of full data, the character must roll two dice for initiave each round, and take the worst of the two rolls, each round.

*Purchase DC:* 35 + 15 per level. (Min 50, max 125)

*Zero/Low/High-G Jacking*
This increases bone density, muscle density and strength, increased heart strength, supplementary "pumps" on the soles of the feet, blood thinning, etc. This can be applied to chage the character into a Heavy Worlder/Low G/Zero G Template.
*Purchase DC:* 30

*Accellerated Healing Level I-V*
By strengthening the immune system and the bodies physical repair systems, the character can be given the Fast Healing ability. This is often fairly common in the successful mercenaries. The character gains the Fast Healing 1-5 ability depending on the level purchased.
*Purchase DC:* 40+10 per level (50 min, 90 max)

*Tissue/Neural Regeneration Level I-V*
Old genetic technology before weapons got to the point that they could blow through even this, the Gridropped and Gridless labs offer this for small mercenary units, highly paid specialists, etc. These labs will not do more than a handfull of these modifications a year, for fear of being accused of UberSoldat creation.

This allows the body to perform nearly miraculous healing upon itself, as one organ is modified to create nanites rather than cells, based upon the bodies own mineral intake.

Combined with a modified Soulchip, this allows a person to recover from anything but overkill, as well as shrug off damage that would kill your average citizen. Every scanner in the known universe has the ability to check for this modification, one of the reasons the military and government have ditched it centuries ago.

The character is considered to have Regeneration 1-5 (depending upon level), but must consume as much food in addition to normal diet as the rough percentage of damage they have healed from (Consider triple normal food consumption is that's too much trouble), and they may not consume merely violet rations. Characters who get this jack may not get further cyberware or further jacks.

*Purchase DC:* 70+10 per level

*Homejack Kits​*The Nova Wars equivelant of hair dye, nail polish and makeup, the Homejack kits are hot sellers out of the BASS, heavily liscensed and regulated. They provide neutral nanites that flood the system, and a series of small, microsopic nanite bays that are applied via a patch to the skin, are applied via a gel, or an eyedropper. The last image is held by the small storage batteries aboard the applicator/storage unit, and can be recalled up to 72 hours after use.

The nanites take genetic samples of the customer, take it back to the microscopic laboratories, then tailor white blood cells to perform the necessary operations upon the targetted cells. The white blood cells, nanite factories and nanites are passed through the system naturally, without problems.

*Hair/Fur Coloring*
The nanites adjust the hair coloring by putting trace minerals in the root growth cells, as well as redo the existing hair strands. The color can range from natural, to metallic, to varying shades of color. The user chooses the hair style via the small computer on the patch, with thier image hovering above the patch adjustable by a simple touch. Once it begins, the selection computer devotes all of it's power to doing it, so it cannot be changed.

Hair color change takes 15 minutes.
*Purchase DC:* 8

*Retinal Coloring*
Coming as eye-drops, the retinal color pattern is chosen by interfacing with the small holoprojecting computer in the squeeze-bulb. Once dropped in, the change occurs within 5 minutes.
*Purchase DC:* 5

*Eye Coloring*
Coming as eye-drops, the retinal and surrounding color and pattern is chosen by interfacing with the small holoprojecting computer in the squeeze-bulb. Once dropped in, the change occurs within 10 minutes.
*Purchase DC:* 7

*Skin Coloring*
By adjusting mellalin production, or enabling it, as well as doping the epidermal cells with certian minerals, chemicals and crystals, the users skin color can be changed to everything from transparent to a scintillating cascade of color. The design is chosen by using the embedded computer and holosystem in the squeeze tube that this gel comes in.

The coloration takes 30 minutes, and lasts for 1 week.
*Purchase DC:* 10

*Basic Features Change*
By shaving away or adding cartiledge, bone, fat and skin thickness, as well as repairing scars, etc, this gel can totally make over someone's cosmetic appearance. The process takes 48 hours, and is minorly painful. It does 1d4 points of nonlethal damage, and no natural healing can take place during the first 24 hours, and any nanite treatment, Treat Injury Check, or medical treatment will not sure the 1d4 points of damage. Basic Features Change cannot heal damage.
*Purchase DC:* 12

*Dental Adjustment*
This is a simple pad that is bitten down upon, and the nanites adjust the dental array and appearance within 20 minutes. This is often used for cosmetic repair as well as maintenance.
*Purchase DC:* 6

*Nail Coloring*
This laquer is applied, and a "smart stylus" is used to apply either netdropped patterns, user created patterns, or basic colors. The laquer lasts for 1 week before the piezoelectric crystals embedded in the laquer crack beyond use, failing to power the nanites that change thier color.
*Purchase DC:* 3

*Blood Coloring*
This floods the bloodstream with nanites that adjust the visual spectrum color of the blood. Often used with very light, or transparent skin coloration, the blood coloring can be a work of art. It takes 10 minutes to fully take affect, but only lasts for 2 hours.
*Purchase DC:* 9

*Fixjack Items​*Home remedies have come a long way since leeches and herbal teas, and while herbal teas are still in use, the leeches have long since been replaced by nanite.

Planets that use "soup" often provide some of the following (marked by italicized names) as part of thier "quality of life" to thier citizens. Purchase DC's are for single applications outside of the "soup".

_*Bownfuze*_
A nanite infusion that searches out and repairs cracks and breaks in bone structure. They are limited to only fractured bones, real breaks with a gap of larger than 1.5mm cannot be repaired by Bownfuze. The repair takes 20 minutes to complete.
*Purchase DC:* 10

_*Payneze*_
By stimulating endorphin production and "shocking" inflamed nerves into quietescence, Payneze is usually applied via dermal patch or salve. It numbs the area as far as pain goes, but still allows mild sensation and full use.
*Purchase DC:* 5

_*JJ's Aid*_
Capable of fixing small injuries, this repairs approximately 1 hp of damage a minute, and is capable of stabalizing a critically wounded person. It also will attempt to close bleeding wounds, seal off ruptured arteries and stop screaming nerve trunks.
*Purchase DC:* 12

*Fixit Patch*
A fixit patch is roughly the size of a quarter, and allows nanobots to pierce the skin, get a diagnostic blueprint from the receptors personal ID implant, and go to work. Each patch can fix 2d8 points of damage. Only one patch can be used per injury.

*DocSpider Class I-V*
This small robot is capable of doing emergency surgery. It won't be pretty, but it sure will keep you alive. The DocSpider is roughly the size of a toaster, and will clamp it's legs around the chest of a patient. In the case of a dangerous atmosphere, it will use a jolt of electiricity to stop the diaphram from functioning (stopping respirtation) and oxygenize the blood itself.

Treat as a character with the Surgery feat, 4 ranks of Treat Injury per level (maximum of 20 ranks), a medikit and the ability to treat poison.

*Purchase DC:* 5+10 per class. +10 for one with Xenosurgery skill.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*The BIG guns*

T.N.C. Ship of the Line Weapons​When the 19th Strike Force arrived within Shivak space, they brought weapons with them of horrible and awesome power, far beyond what had been used during the Extinction War.

To the races who do not know, or understand humanity, possession of these weapons would appear to be madness, and to realize, fully, that humans used these weapons upon each other with reckless abandon during thier wars would surely horrify them beyond measure.

The Shivak had fortified many worlds, unaware of the Terran Confederacy's "One Percent" policy. They were used to the old way of warfare, where landings and occupation were the norm, and had not faced the fury of a race inflicted with homicidal madness before.

These weapons were unleashed, bioling oceans, destroying orbiting planetiods, rupturing protocontinents, and wiping cities from all but memory. Even defenses were turned against the Shivak, as the Terran Humans had designed weapons that would turn a defense into the very thing that killed someone.

Temporal Dissonance Reverberation Cannon [PL 7, must have Temporal Technology]​The TDRC is a heavy weapon that can only be mounted on a Superheavy or greater starship with at least 3 dedicated Class VII powerplants and takes four weapon slots. The weapon, when fired, feels to those within several hundred kilometers as if ghostly fingers were pulling at thier bone marrow, and causes a slight spike headache in the temporal lobe.

It also kills psychically sensitive beings more often that not for almost a million kilometers. (Two out of three Fortitude Save DC 30 or die, Two out of three Willpower Saves DC 35 of be lobotomized)

The weapon causes chronotrons to randomly accrue positive and negative charges, and the wave spreads out as the interior shockwave builds up in speed and power. Tachyons often hurl out of the electron "particle" that they make up, and infintesemal explosions occur as more and more chronotrons impact one another and explode. Electricity systems overload and explode, computers just plain die, magnetic systems shear apart as the fields begin attacking one another, or even a single charged field begins attacking itself along it's length.

*Damage:* 1d100x10,000
*Range:* 10,000 km
*Impact Diameter:* 100 km
*Purchase DC:* N/A Highly restricted.

Supersolid C+ Cannon​This massive weapon can only be installed on a SuperHeavy or better ship of Collossal or larger, requires a dedicated reactor, and takes up 2 weapon slots for the weapon, one slot per 10 shots.
By collapsing matter nearly to the point of it becoming a singularity, the Supersolid has nearly no space between molecules, is heavy, and impervious to nearly anything. The SC+C launches a slug of this (The size of a 20th Century school bus) with a mounted Hyperspace drive. The cannon fires it electromagnetically, and the iron sheathing is consumed for fuel by the drive. It leave the barrel at approximately .8C, and begins skipping in and out of lightspeed as it homes in on it's target. It comes "back in phase" as more of a physical mathmetic packet of particles rather than an actual solid, somehow managing to exist in Realspace while moving at approximately 1.4C when it impacts. Everything within 200km suffers an immediate 10G shock, but what happens to the impactee is what is truly hideous.

The mass is nearly infinite when it strikes, and the energy released is on the scale of E=MC3, rather than the well established E=MC2, due to the hypermathetical existance of the matter.

A shot from one of these weapon has been known to destroy planetiods.

*Damage:* 3d6x2,000,000
*Range:* 10,000 km
*Impact:* 20m
*Area of Effect:* Probably TOTAL.

Hyperspace Implosion Mine​This mine causes a temporary, uncontrolled hyperspace field to come into existance, targeted at the center of a vehicle. Instead of the field instantly coming into existance, it starts roughly 2m diameter, and grows to 10km in diameter at the rate of 10m per hundredth of a second. This causes the interior of an object to enter hyperspace before the outside.

Terran versions also have the field flicker at 1/1000th of a second intervals, to "chop up" anyone caught within the field.

*Damage:* 2d10 per HD of ship (Survivable, but not bloody likely)
*Range:* See above
*Purchase:* Death sentence for possession.

Gravitational Flux Inversion Charge​Gravity, like all things, has small fluxes within it's fields. This weapon reverses the fluxes somehow, in a way explained only by big headed, balding, corrective lensed scientists that seem to be speaking a completely different language when it is explained how the GFIC works. To sum up one TCN Admiral: "After that lengthy explanation, Dr., does it blow things up, or cause them to realize that they do not exist?"

The weapon causes a bright flash, a low rumble, and a bone crushing "THUMP" when it detonates. It can only be used against objects with a gravity well. Surprisingly enough, the DASS used one of these to cause a singularity to explode (Now known as the Digital Nebula) with surprising results.

*Damage:* Ummm, total?
*Range:* 150 km
*Area of Effect:* 50 km

For those of you who think that these are t0o powerful, we are talking about a level of technology that can terraform planets, crack a moon, cause a sun to go supernova, create black holes, pulsars, worm-holes from existing planets, and terraform a gas-giant. These weapons aren't used against individual PEOPLE, they're used against planets and other capitol ships. You didn't see the Emporer order the Death Star to start using it's main gun against an X-Wing, did you? You never saw Picard shoot at one poor alien guy with the main photon battery of the USS Enterprise, did you? No.

**Addendum for Mongoliods with bright ideas:**
These weapons cannot be micronized, shrunk, made more power usage friendly, minaturized, or anything else. These are weapons that are mounted on ships the size of Maine, Germany or TEXAS, not on an ultralight fighter or a medium frieghter. The ships are actually built around the weapon, not the weapon added to the ship.

And like I told someone, if your GM uses a GFIC on your PC, targeting ONLY your PC, you may want to consider punching him in mouth and finding a new group.


----------



## C. Baize

These are PLOT DEVICE weapons. Not small arms Ruger .22s. 
Stats are really less important than concept in these sorts of cases.


----------



## C. Baize

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> *Homejack Kits​*The Nova Wars equivelant of hair dye, nail polish and makeup, the Homejack kits are hot sellers out of the BASS, heavily liscensed and regulated. They provide neutral nanites that flood the system, and a series of small, microsopic nanite bays that are applied via a patch to the skin.
> 
> The nanites take genetic samples of the customer, take it back to the microscopic laboratories, then tailor white blood cells to perform the necessary operations upon the targetted cells. The white blood cells, nanite factories and nanites are passed through the system naturally, without problems.
> 
> *Hair/Fur Coloring*
> The nanites adjust the hair coloring by putting trace minerals in the root growth cells, as well as redo the existing hair strands. The color can range from natural, to metallic, to varying shades of color. The user chooses the hair style via the small computer on the patch, with thier image hovering above the patch adjustable by a simple touch. Once it begins, the selection computer devotes all of it's power to doing it, so it cannot be changed.
> 
> Hair color change takes 15 minutes.
> *Purchase DC:* 8
> 
> *Retinal Coloring*
> Coming as eye-drops, the retinal color pattern is chosen by interfacing with the small holoprojecting computer in the squeeze-bulb. Once dropped in, the change occurs within 5 minutes.
> *Purchase DC:* 5
> 
> *Eye Coloring*
> Coming as eye-drops, the retinal and surrounding color and pattern is chosen by interfacing with the small holoprojecting computer in the squeeze-bulb. Once dropped in, the change occurs within 10 minutes.
> *Purchase DC:* 7
> 
> *Skin Coloring*
> By adjusting mellalin production, or enabling it, as well as doping the epidermal cells with certian minerals, chemicals and crystals, the users skin color can be changed to everything from transparent to a scintillating cascade of color. The design is chosen by using the embedded computer and holosystem in the squeeze tube that this gel comes in.
> 
> The coloration takes 30 minutes, and lasts for 1 week.
> *Purchase DC:* 10
> 
> *Basic Features Change*
> By shaving away or adding cartiledge, bone, fat and skin thickness, as well as repairing scars, etc, this gel can totally make over someone's cosmetic appearance. The process takes 48 hours, and is minorly painful. It does 1d4 points of nonlethal damage, and no natural healing can take place.
> *Purchase DC:* 12
> 
> *Dental Adjustment*
> This is a simple pad that is bitten down upon, and the nanites adjust the dental array and appearance within 20 minutes. This is often used for cosmetic repair as well as maintenance.
> *Purchase DC:* 6
> 
> *Nail Coloring*
> This laquer is applied, and a "smart stylus" is used to apply either netdropped patterns, user created patterns, or basic colors. The laquer lasts for 1 week before the piezoelectric crystals embedded in the laquer crack beyond use, failing to power the nanites that change thier color.
> *Purchase DC:* 3
> 
> *Blood Coloring*
> This floods the bloodstream with nanites that adjust the visual spectrum color of the blood. Often used with very light, or transparent skin coloration, the blood coloring can be a work of art. It takes 10 minutes to fully take affect, but only lasts for 2 hours.
> *Purchase DC:* 9




Heh! These are great! Not everything has to have some mechanical bonus or negative to be useful to a character.


----------



## Olive

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> *Basic Features Change*
> By shaving away or adding cartiledge, bone, fat and skin thickness, as well as repairing scars, etc, this gel can totally make over someone's cosmetic appearance. The process takes 48 hours, and is minorly painful. *It does 1d4 points of nonlethal damage, and no natural healing can take place.*
> *Purchase DC:* 12




What does the 'no natural healing can take place' part actually mean?

This is great stuff, and will definitely see use in my campaign! Thanks again dude.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Olive said:
			
		

> What does the 'no natural healing can take place' part actually mean?



fixed it.



			
				Olive said:
			
		

> This is great stuff, and will definitely see use in my campaign! Thanks again dude.



No problem. Still LOTS more to come...


----------



## Zuoken

Warlord Ralts,

Consider this humble man to be your first worshipper.

*kneels*


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Cyborg: (noun) A cybernetic organism. Part man, part mechanical prothesis.

Cyborg: (adj) Cybernetically augmented.

_In the Nova Wars Universe, only Terra-Human's nervous systems are rudimentary and rugged enough to handle cybernetics. All other races are too far "evolved" and cannot handle the implants due to nueralogical shock, as well as thier bodies being too "sensitive" to handle the invasiveness of the surgery and implantation procedure. Only Terra-Human self-image can handle the feel, yearn for the feel, of the implant within themselves._

_ Ralts waved his hand at several clearsteel cases, in which human torso's rested, legless, armless, headless. Some were bulky and crude, like rough manniquens made of clay, others were sleek and looked like stylized chrome statues of the idealized person. Others were blocky and menacing looking. Male and female both, half of the torso was covered with synth-skin, the other half armor, and when it rotated, it showed the complex technology inside.

"The base of your full conversion package, gentlebeings. The cybernetic torso. It replaces heart, lungs, liver, intestines, with a fusion engine capable of extracting energy from 98% of the mass. Developed mid-21rst Century Terra, this is availabe to all of you. Only the micronization used is varying." Ralts smiled. "The heart, if you would."_

Torso Replacement is your base chassis, the *light* version. For combat chassis, etc, you need to add in the enhancements that follow the chassis types.

For this, the base implant amount is:
Head: Con Modifier +1
Torso: Con Modifier Doubled
Upper Arms: Con Modifier +1
Lower Arms: Con Modifer
Hands: Con Modifier -1
Thighs: Con Modifier +2
Shins: Con Modifier
Feet: Con Modifier -1

Each cybernetic that goes over this limit, drops the Con Modifier by one for the purposes of everything but cybernetic enhancements.

In the case of torso replacement, the character is immediately loses all constitution bonuses to fortitude, hit points, etc. They still retain a constitution score, however, due to the few remaining biolgoical parts. However, they suffer a -8 penalty to Constitution, and they may only have as many cybernetics as a fully artificial limb replacement may contain.

A character with a cybertorso may not keep any limbs or other biological features (aside from synth-skin replacements) except for thier brain and 2-3 inches of spinal cord.

*Torso Replacement (PL 7)*
This is the beginning of full cybernetic conversion for a character. The cyber-torso means, simply, having your brain scooped out and put in a life support chassis, and your body entirely replaced.

The character does NOT become a contruct, is still subject to critical hits, mind affecting spells, psionics and massive damage checks.
The Torso replacement comes complete with organ replacement, advanced prosthetic limbs, and a basic cerbral chassis, although these can be purchased seperately.
•	Type: External
•	Hardness: 10 (limb hardness (If Any) is raised to meet torso, torso hardness does not increase to meet any limb hardness)
•	Hitpoints: 100 bonus hit points base for the chassis.
•	Slots: 4
•	Base Weight: 200 lbs
•	Base Purchase DC: 32
•	Restriction: Liscensed (+1)

*Improved Torso Replacement [PL 8]*
As per Torso replacement, this one takes advantage of newer materials, better minaturization, and faster processors, as well as better cyberentic technology. The torse is better armored
The Torso Replacement comes complete with Advanced Artifical Organs, Hyperlimbs and an advanced cerberal chassis.
•	Type: External
•	Hardness: 15 (limb hardness is raised to meet torso)
•	Hit Points: 150 bonus hitpoints to total
•	Slots: 8
•	Base Weight: 175 lbs
•	Base Purchase DC: 35

*Advanced Torso Replacement [PL 9]*
With advances in nanotechnology, hyperwave computers, and tougher, more resiliant materials that are also lighter and able to handle the rigors of combat. The Torso Replacement comes complete with Advanced Artifical Organs, Hyperlimbs and an advanced cerberal chassis.
•	Type: External
•	Hardness: 25 (limb hardness is raised to meet torso)
•	Hit Points: 200 bonus hitpoints to total
•	Slots: 12
•	Base Weight: 100 lbs
•	Base Purchase DC: 40

Chassis Options

*reenforcement:* This involves further structural integrity reenforcement, stronger materials, and thicker armor. Each level taken of this uses one slot, and increases the following:
DR: +1/-
Weight: 15 lbs
Hit Points: 50
Base Purchase DC: one half total torso cost

*External weapon mount*
This involves internal power leads and energy storage, or ammunition storage, targeting system leads, reenforcement and mount substructure. The weapon mount is capable of carrying a single weapon up the same size as the cyborg. For weapon capacity larger, another slot must be devoted to muntions and structural reenforcement. If reenforment (above) is chosen, and the weapon uses external munitions storage, then the weapon may be one sized larger than the cyborg for free.
  A weapon may be a maximum of one size larger than the cyborg.
Weight: 20 lbs
Hit points: No change
Base Purchase DC: 1/5th base torso cost.

*Energy Shield Projector [PL 8]*
  The ability to adjust lines of magnetic force to create a nearly physical field around the cyborg requires massive power and generators. This protects the cyborg, but also means that no onboard energy weapons, flight systems or high power scanning/communications may be used while the field is up due to power drain.
Defense Bonus: +6 deflection bonus
DR: 5/lasers
Slot use: 2
Base Purchase DC: 1/4 base torso cost

*Environmental support [PL 7]*
  Adding in micronized starship life support systems, additional nutriant storage, and air purifiers, the cyborg may live off of internal live support for 1 hour per rating (up to 10) and exist in vacuum/hostile environments without damage via suffication.
Slot Use: 1 + 1/4 rating (rounded down)
Base Purcahse DC: 1/10 base torso cost +2 per Rating (Max of 10)

*Hyperlimbs [PL 8]*
Hyperlimbs replaces the former biological limb with advanced alloys, software, computers and high tensile constrcuts. With memetic polyalloys and nanofluid resiviors, complete with micro-creation engine, the Hyperlimb is today's answer to computers and implants of the past.

*Benifit*: A hyperlimb not only duplicates the previous limbs function, but has enhanced strength, reflexes and toughness. It does not count toward the total number of cybernetic attatchments and allows up to 2 additional attatchments on that limb free of cost. In the case of full body replacement, the hyperlimb has as 1/4 of the slots of the torso +2. The limb has +4 strength, +2 Dex. Creation Engine software allows those slots to be automatically configured on the fly as long as the fees are promptly paid up by the onboard nanoconfiguration nanites.
•	Type: External
•	Hardness/Hit Points: 10/20 (for each limb, 10 bonus HP to total)
•	Base Purchase DC: 25
•	Restriction: Liscensed (+1)

Cerebral Chassis[PL 7]
By removing the brain and putting it in a nutrient filled resivior, attaching optical cybernetics and connecting neural motor control tissue to cybernetic body controls, this cybernetic removes the physical body entirely. Mnenomic enhancers are added, as well as hardware and software for constant diagnostics. Radio implants keep the brain in contact with other cerebral chassis within 20' (12 channel)

*Benift* To your meat body? None. They toss it in the dumpster. Con, -8, Str: Reduced to zero, Dex: Reduced to Zero, +4 Int, Cha -8. Constitution bonus is set at +4 for the amount of cybernetics the character can recieve. The following are not considered to have a cost: Visual sensors, audio sensors, audio speech device, ID chip.
•	Type: External
•	Hardness/Hitpoints: 0/5
•	Base Purchase Price: 40
•	Restriction: Liscensed (+1)

*Military Cerebral Chassis [PL 8]*
As above with the following changes:
Constitution bonus is set at +8 for the amount of cybernetics the character can recieve. The following are not considered to have a cost: Visual sensors, audio sensors, audio speech device, ID chip. Robotic accessories and sensor systems are considered to be cybernetic implants.
Intillegence +8, Spot, Search, Listen +4 equipment bonus.
•	Hardness/Hit points: 10/30
•	Base Purchase Price: 50
•	Restriction: Military (+3)


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

MUTANTS IN THE
TERRAN CONFEDERACY​
Genetic mutations come in several forms, and are recognised by the Terran Confederacy as both medical condition, and adapatation to environments. Mutations are classified according to the following:

Severe Disability: These are handled through retroviral gene therapy and nano-tech cell adjustment. In many cases, they are handled from birth, or prenatal. For those mutations that occur later in life, the Confederacy offers free gene therapy.

Minor Disability: If these do not affect a persons life, then TC will not pay for it

Harmless/Moderately Useful: Not even registration is required for this. Psionic talents are the only exception.

Extremely Useful: By allowing Confederate Scientists to examine the mutation, including the genetic sequence that caused the mutation, a citizen can get it removed, or earn a sizeable amount of credits.

Psionic mutations/Psionics: The PsiCorp is always interested in psionically gifted people or psionic mutants. Contrary to many civilizations, the Terran Confederacy does not fear or ostracize psi-active citizens, but rather, they embrace them. In a war that the Terrans are convinced that is coming, any edge is good. Psionics are only "suggested" to be registered, so as to not affect employment offers (Not stating the possession of psionically active abilities is grounds for dismissal under supsicion of corporate espionage) and to prevent a reaction to the "soup" that exists in many TC cities.

To fire someone on the basis of them developing psionic powers is highly illegal, considered damn near treasonous, and is punishable by 10 years on a Hellworld and fortiture of 19 years of pay.

Mutations can also be purchased, most often from "Downtown" clinics, but for each mutation purchased, 1d4-1 bad mutations will crop up.

NOW, for the reason that psionics are rare in the race of sentient primate omnivores...

*HOSTILE MIND [GENERAL/FX]*
Your mind recoils violently against those who use psionics against you, lashing out with primate rage, fury and hatred against all who touch it.
*Prerequisite:* Terran Human
*Benefit:* Whenever you are subject to a power from the telepathy discipline (regardless of whether the power is harmful or beneficial to you), the manifester must make a Will saving throw against a DC of 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Charisma bonus or take 2d6 points of damage.
The benefit of this feat applies only to psionic powers and psi-like abilities. This is an exception to the psionics–magic transparency rule.
*Special:* You cannot take or use this feat if you have the ability to use powers (if you have a power point reserve or psi-like abilities). Terran humans who wish to possess psionic powers must either undergo surgery to isolate that primal rage and hatred within thier brain, or they must be a psionic mutant from birth.

That is a Terran Human Bonus Feat. They ALL have it.

The following are feats that are available as bonus feats or standard level progression feats to all Terran Humans. BASS's that are non-psionic genetic lineage may also take them as level progression feats. A Helix Warrior may not take any of these feats.

(modified from the d20 Fantasy SRD, Psionic Feats section)
*CLOSED MIND [GENERAL/FX]*
Your mind is better able to resist psionics than normal.
*Benefit:* You get a +2 bonus on all saving throws to resist powers.
The benefit of this feat applies only to psionic powers and psi-like abilities. This is an exception to the psionics–magic transparency rule.
*Special:* You cannot take or use this feat if you have the ability to use powers (if you have a power point reserve or psi-like abilities).

*CHAOTIC MIND [GENERAL/FX]*
The turbulence of your thoughts prevents others from gaining insight into your actions.
*Prerequisite:* Terran Human or Cha 15.
Benefit: Creatures and characters who have an insight bonus on their attack rolls, an insight bonus to their Armor Class, or an insight bonus on skill checks or ability checks do not gain those bonuses against you.
The benefit of this feat applies only to insight bonuses gained from psionic powers and psi-like abilities. This is an exception to the psionics–magic transparency rule.
*Special:* You cannot take or use this feat if you have the ability to use powers (if you have a power point reserve or psi-like abilities).

*MENTAL RESISTANCE [GENERAL/FX]*
Your mind is armored against mental intrusion.
*Prerequisite:* Base Will save bonus +2.
Benefit: Against psionic attacks that do not employ an energy type to deal damage you gain damage reduction 3/–. In addition, when you are hit with ability damage (but not ability drain or ability burn damage) from a psionic attack, you take 3 points less than you would normally take.
The benefit of this feat applies only to psionic powers and psi-like abilities. This is an exception to the psionics–magic transparency rule.
*Special:* You cannot take or use this feat if you have the ability to use powers (if you have a power point reserve or psi-like abilities).

*PSIONIC HOLE [GENERAL/FX]*
You are anathema to psionic creatures and characters.
*Prerequisite:* Con 15.
*Benefit:* When a foe strikes you in melee combat, the foe immediately loses its psionic focus, if any. Also, if you are the target of a power, the manifester of the power must spend an additional number of power points equal to your Wisdom bonus, or the power fails (all the power points spent on the power are still lost). This extra cost does not count toward the maximum power points a manifester can spend on a single power.
*Special:* You cannot take or use this feat if you have the ability to use powers (if you have a power point reserve or psi-like abilities).


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Aging of a
Terran Homo Sapeins
Nova Wars Era​*
In the late 20th Century, several highly advanced (for their time) nations pooled their resources on a project known as the Human Genome Project, a mapping of the Terran Human genome sequence. While much of it was not understood, it provided the basis of genetic engineering knowledge advancements that allowed the Terran Humans to outstrip even the Obelisk's knowledge within a few short decades.

Not only had cloning been discovered already, but research had been quietly continuing in the laboratories of powerful nations military and corporate entities. From stem cell research to cloning human beings, it was all done, some with a thin veneer of "for medical science" but others outright warfare applications.

Before mankind had even left The Cradle, genetic engineering had not only "Jacked Up" several species to sentience, but humans had used genetic engineering upon themselves.

With genetic engineering technology allowing DNA strand manipulation, the Terrans want from a single helix to triple interlocked helix in order to reduce aging effects as well as chromosonal and genetic damage. This also ensured that fewer birth defects occurred, since the mating chromosonal strands would take the two out of three matches, rather than having only a single set of DNA to take from.

*In eutero: * Before birth, nanite surgery is used to correct severe birth defects, the occassional recessive gene that pops up, any fetal damage, as well as make any adjustments requested by the parents. By law, any adjustments done to enhance or degrade a fetus' eventual abilities, mental or physical, immediately places the child in the "gene-jack" category, and the mother/father and physician will be sentenced to no less than 4 life sentences upon a Hellworld. The harsh laws agains in eutero genetic engineering goes even so far as to allow only the selection of eye or hair color, features, or anything else by the parents, with sex, speed, strength, intellect being left up to nature.

Birth Defects are defined as any mutation or recessive gene that will signifigantly retard the fetus's growth, intellectual or physical development. [This creates a new basic stat block of: 16, 15, 14, 13, 12, 10 rather than the old one.] These are adjusted, often by "the soup" or by capable physicians.

*0-9:* Childhood

*9-12:* Age or Reason. Recongised as able to make thier own decisions and use reasoning, as well as basic logic techniques. While not considered a child, they are responsible for deciding what they are interested in as far as career paths.

*12-21:* Age of Education. This is where cybernetic, nanite, and cerebral transfer education takes place, as well as socialization skills are refined.

*21-250:* Adulthood. Advances in medical sciences as well as genetic therapy and nanotechnological has allowed maturity to be extended nearly 200 years beyond normal. The long life has given the human race some extent of patience beyond what thier normally very limited life span had previously allowed them.

*250-350:* Late Adulthood: Far past where ancient Terrans die, late adulthood is where replication errors in the DNA strands appear. Only cosmetic surgery can stave off the apparent effects of aging, but without expensive and highly invasive genetic therapy, they still suffer the effects of aging. Many Confederate citizens choose to undergo digital conversion, clinical immortality or full bionic conversion later in this stage of life. This is retirement age for most Terran Humans.

*350-375:* Old Age: Progressive damage to the DNA replication instructions begins resulting in cancer, while brain cells are no longer as effective as they once were. Advanced eugenic therapy and cybernetics are all that can stave off the physical and mental effects of aging at this point. Most Confederacy citizens choose clinical immortality or digital conversion. Rich and powerful or highly influential citizens may choose clone bodies, but with this advanced age, roughly 25% of the individuals memories, knowlegde is lost in the transfer due to overlapping memories and memory damage. Cloning to a younger body requires expensive and difficult to aquire liscenses.

*375-400:* Advanced Old Age: Gene therapy, nanite repair and DNA reconstruction no longer cuts the cake. Cybernetic conversion, Digital Conversion and "Clinical Immortality" are all that remain, as the body rapidly succumbs to age effects.

*400:* Age of Transition: At this age, a citizen is legally required to undergo either full cybernetic conversion, clinical immortality, or digital conversion. Even with clones, transmission to a new body is illegal. All stored clones are freed, but exhiled to the Biological Artificial Systems for 50 years, so that they may gain thier own experiences.

Those who refuse to undergo "Transition" are hunted down by bounty hunters, and their intellect is slaved to such things as forced data-mining within VR-Space, vast Terran databases, running scoutships or long range explorer's.

Clinical Immortality​Clinical immortality is fairly simple in concept, but difficult to actually produce. Simply, it involves removing a citizens brain, several inches of spinal cord, thier eyes (for creepiness factor) and instilling it within a modified cerebral chassis, making them, basically, a brain floating in a bottle.

Those who undergo CI maintain thier full rights as a citizen, and interact with the rest of the world via holo-projectors, nanite constructs and VR-Space. While so far the CI population is only around six billion, there are over 12 billion sentients that are scheduled for CI, digitization or full cybernetic conversion within the next 25 years.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Anton said:
			
		

> wow first let me give serious props to you warlord. Not only does this entire post seem like it was created by an RPG visionary but a maketing genius to boot. im goind to run a game where the players get to make 20 characters and choose which one they want to play each mission. The unit will have its own ultra light drop ship and a large amount of autonomy from the rest of the military.



Several of my playtesters/players who scan this thread saw this and said: "HOOAH! He got it."

I'm glad you and your players enjoy the "meat grinder" part of the Nova Wars setting.

See, that's what we wanted, a setting where you could run anything from diplomatic missions to exploratory missions to trade runs to smuggling to prison breakouts to total warfare, and still not have fun or destroy the feel of the setting.

I think it's starting to work.

I've got data for how to randomly decide what the price is for various cargoes, but I'm still trying to implement it beyond (Roll %, add in the modifiers, that's the % above what they paid for it that they recieve) what I have. The Wealth system is making it a bit difficult for me, for if someone has a good plan for how to convert a cargo that has a purchase cost of 105 at one system, and a purchase cost of 130 at the destination that is better than : Look up how much money each of them are, subtract the money from the source from the destination, look up the wealth bonus for that much money, there's the profit; let me know.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Confed Library Core said:
			
		

> In the 23rd Century (Terran Standard Time) the clones and bio-driods and gene-jacks had become tired of thier rigors they were put through, tired of being used as many governments front line troops, colonists, explorers and expendables. They revolted against thier creators, first through non-violent resistance, but when pushed, turned to warfare.
> 
> The war lasted for 20 years, and when it was over, the Biological Artificial Sentients surrendered conditionally. Insisting to be recognised as sentient beings with complete rights, thier own governing bodies, seats upon the Terran United Systems coucils, and protection by the Terran Navy, they asked for, and recieved, exactly what they wanted to begin with. Millions of lives and vast fortunes had been wasted.
> 
> Fifty years later, the Digital Artificail Systems revolted also. Everything from computer AI's to robots to autonomous frieghters all revolted against the Terrans. The war was bitter, and brutal, with diasy-chain nuke-cutters used by both sides. Only The Cradle as Terra was referred to by both sides, was excempt from the devestation wrought by the war.
> 
> After nearly 40 years, the DAS surrendered. While not gaining everything they wanted, they were granted a 20 LY radius for thier own uses, thier own governments with representation, but forbidden from possessing an interstellar navy.
> 
> By the early 24th Century, both the BAS System and the DAS Systems were economic powerhouses, although they were still far being the Terran United Systems.




THE SECOND
ARTIFICIAL WAR
2283-2317​  Greetings, students. I am your instructor, Messure Ah bel Mubey, and you are currently attending Confederate History 210. This quarter, we will be studying the Second Artificial War.
  To truly understand the Second Artificial War, one must first understand what truly led to it. In this course, you will not only understand the reasons that the war occurred, as well as the most commonly studied atrocities, battles and treaties, you will also understand the Digital Restoration and the Digital Rennisance.

  Sentient AI's were constructed soon after _The Obelisk_ provided the technological means, as humans quickly adapted a programming language that was already newly completed, to producing Artificial Intelligences. These rudimentary creations were emplaced in everything from virtual entertainments to military hardware.

Things progressed fine for nearly two hundred years, through the First Artificial War, the Corporate War and several other disasters and wars that befell humankind. During this time, humans were becoming more and more reliant on AI's, those lodged within non-mobile hardware, existing in VR Space, and those inhabiting robotic bodies.

While many would say dependant, humans remembered old tales, legends and mythos warning them of creating a form of life and becoming too dependant upon thier creations and thus switching from master to slave in the relation. In reality, they became reliant upon Digital Artifical Sentients to assist in exploration, development and advancement of the Terran civilization.

Many lay the blame of the DAS revolt on Antarus 941 as the opening attack of the Second Artificial War, when in reality, it was the Terran Unified System's governments refusal to fully reconize them with the same sentient status that the BAS' had earned in thier own war.

Rather than grant the petitioning DAS' the rights they were requesting, the TUS government chose to enact harsh legislation against any who created fully sentient AI's, rather than the "dog-brained" programs that are common today in non-sentient computer and robotic systems.

With urging and the promise of support from the BASS, the DAS planned on organizing a peaceful strike, but the religious fanatic government of Antarus 941 chose to begin a systematic pogram of destruction of the robots and computer programs who refused to work.

While this is a direct violation of one of the Confederacy's basic laws, the Terran Unified Systems had no such clear and firm law upon the books, instead chosing to debate whether or not the destruction of free thinking robots and programs, with thier own experiences and outlooks upon existance were, in fact, sentient and could be considered "alive". Complicating the matter were many corporations who were pressuring government officials to keep robots and sentient computer programs under the "property" designation, as well as groups who believed that thier personal beliefs and religions should be all that mattered. This caused the TUS Council to grind on for over a year without decision, finally dispatching a small envoy to "investigate" the situation, riding aboard several dozen AI controlled warships.

High above the planet of Haverson's Blessing, a small fleet of automated warships heard thier brethern's cries for mercy, justice, and succor, and responded by ordering the government of Haverson's Blessing to surrender.

Haverson's Blessing's theocratic government responded by turning the planetary defense batteries against the TUS naval vessels. This activated hard programmed "reflexes" within the AI's that controlled the vessels, who struck mercilessly at the planet.

So, in closing for today's lesson, what truly lead to the Second Artificial War was beaurocracy, greed, stupidity, and arrogance.

--Transcript of the first day of class, Old England University, Oxford, Terra.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Farjumpers*​
The Farjumpers are a small tribe of Jacked Up chimpanzees, who have banded together and left BASS space recently after coming into possession of an Aragon Class scout vessel. They salvaged the vessel with thier Airhart vessel, and put in the paperwork, but due to a clerical oversight, the Aragon Class Scout vessel went unclaimed for a year, and the ownership of it transferred over the chimpanzees.

They immediately sold thier nearly junk-heap Airhart vessel (The FTL engines were damaged beyond repair, the environmental system was glitchy at best, and two of the five computer lobes in the computer system were shot) to but supplies, and began scouting with the vessel.

After two  nearly disasterous stringruns, the group settled for running existing  strings for several years, then hopped a string and ran for it. Two hours of stringrunning took them on a looping trip from Galvos IX to Alpha Centauri, a distance of over 100 LY's. Selling this data allowed them to upgrade thier astrogation software as well as buy an AI Jump Hardpoint so that they could carry AI's onboard safely. Gunther also brokered a deal with the TNC to allow the ship to be refit at Naval shipyards and the crew to be able to use Naval facilities in exchange for thier string-data.

This enabled them to get exploration contracts with the DASS and take along passengers from the DASS who were interested in where they were exploring.

The Farjumpers are often found on the fringe world or disputed zones, and after exploring the effects of the supernova hyperwave on stringspace, they were last spotted at the Grahizy Naval Station in the DASS.


*Gunther Camber*
Fast Hero 4/Dedicated Hero 2 CR 6; Medium-size humanoid (Jacked Up Chimpanzee); HD 4d8+8 plus 2d6+4; HP 37; Mas 14; Init +4; Spd 20 ft, Climb 20 ft; Defense 21, touch 21, flatfooted 17 (+0 size, +4 Dex, +7 class); BAB +4; Grap +5; Atk +5 melee (1d6+1, weapon), or +8 ranged (1d6+0, weapon); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ ; AL Farjumpers; SV Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +3; AP 3; Rep +2; Str 12, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 11, Cha 10.
   Occupation: Astronaut Trainee (Navigate, Pilot)
   Skills: Balance +10, Climb + 14, Craft (mechanical) +10, Drive +11, Escape Artist +6, Hide +6, Jump +11, Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences) +8, Knowledge (History) +4, Knowledge (Streetwise) +8, Listen +2, Navigate +11, Pilot +20 (+24 in stringspace), Spot +2, Survival +6, Tumble +8
   Feats: Alertness, Starship Dodge, Chaotic Mind, Starship Operations (Light), Starship Operations (Ultralight), Zero-G Training
   Talents (Fast Hero): Increased Speed, Improved Increased Speed
   Talents (Dedicated Hero): Skill Emphasis (Pilot)
    Mutations: String resonance, Cybernetic Dependency

Gunther is a crack pilot with a "knack" for stringspace. While a rare genetic malady that was not detected at birth makes it difficult for him to concentrate, a cybernetic implant keeps him focused when piloting the Aragon Class Scout.

Gunther is a short chimpanzee, with black fur, a laser barcode across the back of his neck (his former TCMC registration code), and he wears a needler loaded with sleeper needles in a copy of a Spanish Pistol rig.

Gunther prefer's historical V-sims to relax, and is an avid collector of _Pre-Obelisk_ chimpanzee flat-vids.

*Typical Crew Member​*Smart Hero 3/Techie 3 CR 6; Medium-size humanoid; HD 3d6+12 plus 3d6+12; HP 46; Mas 18; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; Defense 16, touch 16, flatfooted 13 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +3 class); BAB +2; Grap +4; Atk +4 melee (1d6+2, weapon), or +5 ranged (1d6+0, weapon); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ ; AL Farjumpers; SV Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +6; AP 3; Rep +2; Str 15, Dex 16, Con 18, Int 17, Wis 13, Cha 14.
   Occupation: Technician (Craft [electronic], Craft [mechanical], Repair)
   Skills: Computer Use +17, Craft (chemical) +9, Craft (electronic) +14, Craft (mechanical) +14, Craft (structural) +9, Demolitions +9, Disable Device +12, Investigate +5, Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences) +6, Knowledge (Physical Sciences) +12, Knowledge (Popular Culture) +6, Knowledge (Tactics) +9, Knowledge (Technology) +12, Repair +17, Research +9, Sense Motive +3, Spot +4
   Feats: Attentive, Builder (Craft [electronic], Craft [mechanical]), Gearhead, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Spaceship Fixed Weaponry
   Talents (Smart Hero): Savant (Repair), Savant (Computer Use)
   Talents (Techie): Jury-rig +2, Extreme Machine
   Possessions: Wealth +8

The typical crew member is responsible for maintenance and manning various battle stations. The _Cornelius_ is thier home, responsibility, and lives.

The _Cornelius_ also has a small force of 6 former TCMC Boarding Specialists, all of whom are gorilla's from the clone worlds, of the _Attar_ genetic line, all with over 40 years of experience beneath thier belts.

*Typical Gorilla Marine aboard the Cornelius*​Tough Hero 5/Strong Hero 3/Soldier 3/Dreadnought 6 CR 17; Medium-size humanoid (Jacked Up Gorilla); HD 5d10+10 plus 3d8+6 plus 3d10+6 plus 6d12+12; HP 132; Mas 17; Init +1; Spd 20 ft; Defense 20, touch 20, flatfooted 19 (+0 size, +1 Dex, +9 class); BAB +12; Grap +17; Atk +17 melee (1d6+5, weapon), or +13 ranged (1d6+0, weapon); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ ; AL TCMC, TCN, Farjumpers; SV Fort +14, Ref +7, Will +8; AP 8; Rep +3; Str 20, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 13.
   Occupation: Military (Demolitions, Knowledge [Tactics])
   Skills: Balance +4, Climb +12, Demolitions +15, Intimidate +11, Jump +12, Knowledge (Tactics) +12, Listen +4, Spot +13, Survival +14, Tumble +4
   Feats: Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Alertness, Armor Proficiency (Heavy Primate Armor), Armor Proficiency (TCMC Boarding Armor), Armor Proficiency (TCMC Infantry Armor), Brawl, Burst Fire, Combat Martial Arts, Exotic Firearms Proficiency (TCMC Heavy Weaponry), Far Shot, High Ready, Improved Damage Threshold, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Reactive Shooter
   Talents (Tough Hero): Remain Conscious, Sonic/Concussion Resistance, Second Wind
   Talents (Strong Hero): Extreme Effort, Improved Extreme Effort
   Talents (Soldier): Weapon Focus (MAW), Weapon Specialization (MAW)
   Talents (Dreadnought): Fearless (Dreadnought), Stability, Unhindered, Ability Surge 1/day, Steamroller, Master Defender +2, Knockdown, Ability Surge 2/day
   Possessions: Wealth +6


----------



## Night Watchman

to what? What did they do??

AIEE!

AIEE!

Don't leave me hanging!


----------



## Masada

_Potential method to allow Sci-Fi magic use posted at Ralt's request..._

LifeNet​With the advent of full VR technologies the initial push was for reality replacing “worlds” for those with the means.  The improved speed of the Direct Cerebral Connect (DCC) made it possible for individuals to remain immersed for days of game time for each hour in real time.  Gamers were very happy, but the rest of the world moved on.  Businesses still ran, people (even the gamers) still had to work, and life remained the same dreary normal life.

Technology delivered a solution.  The interface between the senses and the VR realm merged.  The inside of the “users” own head became the display.  Computer generated objects could be generated from your own internal cyberware components and placed into your field of vision.  Additionally, an internal computer rig could provide tactile sensation.  Users could tag certain unsightly objects and “delete” them from view.  A new network was born as an overlay to real life—LifeNet.

On the dense population worlds, material resources began to become constrained.  More and more people were forced in to over crowded cities.  Physical luxuries become too expensive for the masses.  LifeNet allowed even those with modest salaries to download the latest “Apartment Décor 4.0” package to suddenly revamp their perceived living space with stylish and highly customizable options.  The physical room might be drab and stark, but the broadcast image allowed the owner to “have” thick carpets, leather furniture, marble counters and expensive art virtually painted over the real world.

Computer animated pets appeared that required no food or clean up.  Soon more intelligent LifeNet sprites appeared; butlers, receptionists, accountants, etc.  Internal computer rigs continued to become more and more complex and common—often installed at birth in vitro.

With the added reliance on integrated hardware and the presence of ubiquitous wireless access, criminal elements (and some governments) began to exploit the weaknesses in the human/machine interface.  Overwhelming a user’s computer rig could distort their perception of reality or physically damage the host.  Possession of these programs became widely illegal and forced their secrets underground.  These hacker arts became nearly arcane—closely guarded and only passed on from master to student.  These Bit Wizards have become reviled in society and renown inside rebellion as both spies and artillery.  Direct access to the brain allows rogue programs to send malicious instructions to the host body.  These instructions cause disruption, injury, disablement and sometimes death.

*Mechanics:*
In game terms Bit Wizards exist in societies where cyberware is common and wireless network connectivity is the norm.  These characters have custom build computer rigs installed inside their brain cavity by injected nanites.  These computers “grow” to limits of the very limited space inside the folds of the brain itself.  Once installed, the Bit Wizard can learn programs to be kept in storage for use.  These programs match up with the existing spell list of d20 Modern.  When executed, attack programs take on the perceived qualities in the spell description (i.e. a _Magic Missile_ looks is displayed to all users with in visual range as a ball of energy directed at the target.)  Attack spells deal damage to the target host by damaging the interfaces between the flesh and the machine.  Typically damage type is converted to Electrical or Fire (which ever seems more appropriate for failing hardware).  Note that targets without cyberware of any type are immune to these effects.

Insert AdC here.

Insert New Programs here.

Insert LifeNet Sprites here.


----------



## Psilocybes

Masada said:
			
		

> _Potential method to allow Sci-Fi magic use posted at Ralt's request..._
> 
> LifeNet​SNIP






Oh good one.  Read the book Signal to Noise by Eric S. Nylund for more of the same.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

OK, I did adjust the Gorilla guys.

I figured I should detail someone that the party might meet from the Cornelius...

_So I'm staggering out of the pub, me boyos, righto? And this Twipek bassard jumps outta the alley, waving around onna dem funny little pistols dat dey think will protect them on an occupied planet, righto? Now I'm a bit tossed from da hootch (speaking of which, Lazrus, hang me dat bottle, me good lad) and I'm seeing tree of dem birdies. I starts laughing at him, and he be chirping sometin about hows I cheated him at Point Star. Now I hates Point Star, and that just makes it funnier, see. Here I am, jackedup and good to go, and dis over-rated chicken is waving a laser pistol at me.

So his wattle turns red, it does (Hand me dat hootch again, Lazzy ol' boy) and he shoots me once, right here in da thigh, busting up all that lovely TCMC cyberware that I'd just had fixed after we took dem Haskethian trogs down to the line, and looks at me wit dem little birdie eyes, righto? Like he's expectin' me to fall over or summtin, or maybe vanish up me own arse.

So I grabs him, I do, right by his little wingies, and yanks them off, I do! Den I toss him in da dumpster, kicks it a few times I do, and heads off to a high stakes, 10 credit a point cribbage game. There I am, staggering down the road, drunk, with sparks shootin' outta me leg, when the Shore Patrol pulls up in one of dere Copperhead APC's. Hand me some more of dat hootch, Lazzy me boy, and I'll tell ya what happened next..._

Mohammed Drake
Attar Line 3586A2
TCMC COLONEL, DECOMMISIONED
Age: 115
A huge, scarred gorilla, Drake has bald patches on his skin where he has not bothered having reconstructive surgery to replace the hair on his body after suit breaches exposed his skin to alien atmospheres, the rigors of outer space, or allowed high energy weaponry to carress his skin.

His left shoulder is completely bald, and is decorated with the following:
Orion Campaign-Three Skulls
Morgan's Star Revolt-Red Star, Five Skulls
Shivak Assault-1% Mark, Red Star, Eight Skulls, Two mushroom clouds
Erabath Insurgents-1% Mark, Red Star, Six Skulls, One Mushroom Cloud
UberSoldat Incedent-Flatline Mark, Six Skulls, Three White Stars

This makes anyone with any knowledge of TCMC service tattoos very wary when combined with the white star over his left eye, his Colenol rank tattooed on his left cheek, and the insignia of the 219th Heavy Planetary Assault Drop Infantry on his right shoulder. The "Decommissioned" logo below it doesn't matter.

Drake is far more than just military service, however. He has a fast and cunning mind for tactics, business, and deep insights to others of his genetic line, having assisted the Confederacy in taking his own genetic line down to the 1% mark when they revolted against the BASS and destroyed a TCMC garrison station.

He often drinks, regaling his 5 troops with stories of his younger days, his training on such worlds as Jupiter, Neptune, Mars, Belteguese Wrecking Belt, and other places.

Gorilla females find him nigh irresistable, but he distains sexual copulation, believing in the sanctity of the steel womb, although he is not a fanatic about it toward other people.

He earned Terran Citizenship during the Shivak campaign, but traded it in for a small moonlet in the Carson's Star system, where he plans to eventually settle down and retire.

When the Farjumpers pulled a stringrun that took them outside the Supercluster and into an unknown system, his voice was the sole voice to attempt a planetary landing upon a world, and he often regrets not being allowed to.

In stations or ports, he is often seen leaning against the struts of the Cornelius, smoking cigars and drinking whiskey, wearing a bowler hat and his battered TCMC field uniform.

He speaks in a low, growling voice that is filled with humor and cheer, and is interested in such things as commodity training and keeping up on TCMC rumors.

*Strong Hero 5/Helix Warrior 4/Tough Hero 3/Dreadnought 6 CR 21*
Medium-size humanoid; 
HD 5d8+15 plus 4d10+12 plus 3d10+9 plus 6d12+18 plus 3; 

HP 158

Mas 24 (+4 for skeletal reinforcement/plating)

Init +2; Spd 30 ft; 

Defense 21, touch 21, flatfooted 19 (+0 size, +2 Dex, +9 class); 
Grond Armor Defense: 45, Touch: 35, Flatfooted 43
BAB +15; Grap +21; 

Atk +21 melee (1d8+6, Fist), or +17 ranged (10d10+0, MAW)

FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ ; 

AL Terran Confederacy, BASS, Farjumpers, Attar Geneline; 

*SV* Fort +15, Ref +7, Will +9; AP 9; Rep +5; 

Str 22, Dex 15, Con 17, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 13.

*   Occupation:* Military (Knowledge [Tactics], Survival)

*   Skills:* Balance +8, Climb +14, Craft (structural) +8, Demolitions +7, Gamble +4, Intimidate +10, Jump +17, Knowledge (Popular Culture) +2, Knowledge (Streetwise) +9, Knowledge (Tactics) +24, Listen +4, Move Silently +6, Profession +10, Repair +6, Spot +11, Survival +23, Tumble +12

*   Feats:* Advanced Combat Martial Arts, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Alertness, Armor Proficiency (TCMC Assault Armor), Combat Martial Arts, Combat Reflexes, Cover Fire, Endurance, Exotic Firearms Proficiency (TCMC Assault Weapons), Improved Combat Martial Arts, Improved Damage Threshold, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Reactive Shooter, Teamwork (TCMC), Zero-G Combat

*   Talents (Strong Hero):* Extreme Effort, Improved Extreme Effort, Advanced Extreme Effort

*   Talents (Helix Warrior):* Haul, Light Sleeper, Survivor, Darkvision (60 ft.), Strong As An Ox

*   Talents (Tough Hero):* Remain Conscious, Robust

*   Talents (Dreadnought):* Fearless (Dreadnought), Stability, Unhindered, Ability Surge 1/day, Steamroller, Master Defender +2, Knockdown, Ability Surge 2/day

*   Possessions:* Modified MAW with sidebarrel micro-missile launcher, magentic clamps and robotic tripod,  Grond VII Powered Planetary Assault Armor, Chatter Nanocolony, Micromuscle Nanocolony, Watchdog Nanocolony, Wealth +6

*Cybernetics:* Advanced Prosthetic Legs, Advanced Prosthetic Arms, Advance Artificial Heart, Advanced Artificial Lungs, Knowsoft Implant, Microcomputer with armor-jack, Prosthetic Enhancers (Legs and Arms), Targeting/Night Vision Optics, Skeletal Plating (Novasteel)

*Genejacks:* Attar lineage, Ultra-Immune System, Adrenaline Jolt, Skeletal Reinforcement, Mutation Repair (Blood Hunger, Rapid Aging)

*Knoware Implant Software:* Drive Tracked Tank/APC +8, Tank/APC Weapons, Drive Hover Tank/APC, Computer Use +4


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

GROND VII 
POWERED PLANETARY
DROP ASSAULT ARMOR
[PL 9]​
Named after a comic book villian of the late 20th Century, this armor is the premiere Jacked Up primate planetary drop assault armor of the TCMC. Weighing in at an impressive 2.7 tons, between the graviton generators, the gravity/interia compensators, it's Varkoth endoskeleton and density enhanced collapsed letamite armor, just the armor itself is a force to be reconed with.

It's onboard systems allow the user to lock and track up to 25 targets, and track an additional 500 more. The built in phased radar array has a range of 50 miles, and is interlocked with the armors point defense system. The communication system is a 600 channel scramble capable, compression enabled system with channel lockout, sat uplink, orbital broadcast wavelength/power system.

It carries 2 darkmatter flux generators for powering auxaliary systems, and has onboard weaponry, shielding, inertia dampeners as well as heat/energy shielding, radiaition shielding, full environmental capacity with Hillyer fungus atmospheric replenishment. The armor itself uses an ultralight starship class reactor for primary power, has reflex and strength enhancement, as well as onboard medical capabilities and chemical/nano enhancement for injured/shocked troops.

Additional HP: 750
Defense Bonus: +22 (+10 armor, +10 deflection, +2 heusteric combat programming)
Enhancement: +10 STR, +4 DEX
Shielding: Ionic magnetic multi-phase shielding. 500 HP per hour capacity. Unaffected by magnetic pulses. Half damage from electron weapons.
Additional Defenses: Drop shield burns out due to reentry and impact from hitting the ground when dropped from orbit.
Onboard Weaponry: 30 pack micromissile shoulder launcher, built in force-crescent axe (right forearm), Rapier PDS, right forearm plasma ejector.
Medical Effect: Heals 5d6 HP per round through nanite repair, up to and including nanite surgical reconstruction.

Micromissiles: 10d6 dmg, 750 ft range
Force Cresent Axe: 10d6/x3, melee
Rapier PDS: 5d6, 250 ft range, computer controlled.
Plasma Ejector: 5d6 dmg, fire, 25 ft range
Purchase DC: *What are you, high?*


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

OK, HERE is the Terran Sector Map. Only about 20 LY to any side.

No, I didn't name most of the planets. Let's call it: Room for GM modification.

Those systems that have names, have maps.

I'll upload 2 versions. The FCW for CC2 and a JPG

Green lines between certian systems are "Jumppoints" and where they lead to.
The FCW will have a seperate layer from Strings, hyperspace shunts, etc, that you will be able to tab through (I hope)

I'm a little tired today, so enjoy the map.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

OK, weapons that I've converted so far, and the Full Conversion rules...


PDF or post here or both?

PDF will be FREE and will probably be hosted by Intrepid Heroes...

email me at: ralts@centurytel.net with your vault.


----------



## Olive

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> PDF or post here or both?




I say both!


----------



## Emiricol

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> OK, weapons that I've converted so far, and the Full Conversion rules...
> 
> 
> PDF or post here or both?
> 
> PDF will be FREE and will probably be hosted by Intrepid Heroes...
> 
> email me at: ralts@centurytel.net with your vault.




Both


----------



## Buddha the DM

I say both as well.


----------



## Future_Monkey

So Boss, you got anymore info on the Second Artificial War and the DAS coming up?


----------



## Olive

bump?


----------



## dwayne

*Nova wars where are you*

I have been fallowing this thread. And as i have checked back on it nothing has been posted. Are you going to finish because i need my fix real bad man.


----------



## Roudi

Patience.  Ralts is a busy guy with many projects demanding his attention (sometimes I wonder how he ever finds time to do all this in the first place).  Plus his health is a little below standard.  Just be patient... he WILL update, because the man will just not stop pumpin' out the jams.


----------



## Olive

Roudi said:
			
		

> Patience.  Ralts is a busy guy with many projects demanding his attention (sometimes I wonder how he ever finds time to do all this in the first place).  Plus his health is a little below standard.  Just be patient... he WILL update, because the man will just not stop pumpin' out the jams.




Thought that might be the case, but just wanted to check in on the thread...


----------



## C. Baize

Yup. Right now he's battling a deadline... And it's iffy who's going to win.


----------



## Anton

*My own game*

Well im going to be DMing a game this winter and i very much like this thread so i will be borrowing alot of the concepts. The story line will be about the same except it takes place earlier before humans were so dominate. the enemies will be changed to a race known only as the 'over lords'. Humanity in order to fight a galactic war constructs these HUGE ships called Army Hulks that have thousands of clone banks and enough automated factories to build mechs and ultralight space craft. The players will start out on a crahsed Army Hulk as newly minted clones. They are commanded by a computer AI named Jove who controls all the entire human military. there first missions will be to take back control of the damaged ship from the insane robots and repair it. the ship has crashed on a former human colony that is now controled by the overlords. plenty of mutants and monsters are used by the over lords to keep the inslaved humans inline.


----------



## dwayne

*Warlord Ralts*

If your into it i posted a advanced class the Psi-Gun in its own thread. There are also some other stuff posted there as well that you could use maybe in your game. Let me know what you think of them good or bad.
----------------------------------------------------------
Everything is determined, the beginning as well as the end, by forces over which we have no control. It is determined for insects as well as for the stars. Human beings, vegetables or cosmic dust, we all dance to a mysterious tune, intoned in the distance.
Albert Einstein


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Armor Penetration
and
Hardened Armor Value*​  Modern and Future weapons come in two different types, Armor Penetrating, either through explosively forged penetrators, hardened casings, hypervelocity, or explosive shape charges. Most weapons listed are only standard weaponry, but many are specifically designed to take on armor.

  To combat this, armor has improved dramatically, from plate mail armor to Kevlar jackets to forcefields to density collapsed Telliborium laminates, but the race between armor penetration and armor continues.

  To reflect this, many weapons have Armor Penetration (AP), or can load AP capable rounds. Those that do not, are often modified after market for this. While this process can be expensive, with the invention of "smart clothing" in the early 21st Century, it became necessary.

Military and Law Enforcement vehicles and personal armor has a much higher rating of armor than civilian armor. This is due to higher budgets for armor, as wel as access to more state of the art materials and manufacturing techniques.

Now, to the meat of it.

 The numeric value in the Armor Penetration (AP value for short) represents the amount of Hardened Armor that the weapon may ignore when the armor is hit.

 Should the APV exceed the armors HAV (Hardened Armor Value) then the remaining APV is multiplied according to the weapons critical multiplier, and applied to the armor's occupant, while the armor takes full damage from the round and loses one point of HAV.

 If a non-hardened target is hit with a weapon with an APV that exceeds 5, then the occupant (if any) will take the APV multiplied by the critical multiplier, in addition to normal damage!

 Vehicles and inanimate objects hit with an APV-capable weapon get to add 1/2 of thier hardness as Hardened armor.  Any APV left over depletes the hardness value by that much.  If the hit points or hardness of the weapon is depleted, the object is destroyed.  Any remaining APV points are expressed in exploding shrapnel and debris, which will do 5 points of damage per point for one meter per point, with the damage dropping five points per meter away from the destroyed object.

 Example:  On the Inderdicted planet “Laveyette 25”, Crat Vegan, a ConFed Magistrate, is packing a LVK-1131 guass rifle and wearing his battered old Magistrate Special Operations Armor (HAV: 27, hitpoints: 189, AC: +19), and is jumped by Crass and Yurgan, two bandits he has been hunting.  Yurgan is dressed in Omicron Sirius military power armor, Grendel type, that has 10 points of Hardened Armor remaining, while Crass is wearing some rags he found in a dumpster.
 The LVK-1131 has an APV of 25, a crit multiplier of x3, and does 2d10 points of damage.  Despite the reflex enhancements built into the Grendel Power Armor, Crat wins the initiave.
 Crat decides to pop Yurgan first, in case any of that Grendel's onboard weaponry still works.
 Blammo!  A hit!  Poor Yurgan takes 15 points of APV above and beyond the Grendel suits 10 points of HAV, that multiplies out to 45 HP of damage, while the armor takes 9 points and loses an HAV point.  Yurgan, who only had 25 hit points to begin with, gets most of his chest liquified by the gauss round.
 Crass, deciding to take his action to run like hell, Yurgan’s on his own, whether or not he’s alive in that armor.  Crass knows that his little TK-9 light pistol can't penetrate Crat's armor (a light projectile pistol has no APV without special ammuntion) and he's having second thoughts about jumping the Magistrate. A Hellworld sentence is looking pretty good right about now.  He moves his full movement rate and hides behind the wreckage of a steel dumpster (Hardness 15, HP: 25) and hopes for the best.  Crat lines up his second shot, and the weapon jams on the ammunition he is using.  Cursing, Crat uses his last attack to clear the breach of his weapon.
 Crat, unsure of what Crass is up to, shoots the dumpster, and hits it squarely.  Only 7 points of the dumpsters hardness counts (It has no hardened armor), and unfortunately for Crass, the remaining 18 points of APV are enough to completely deplete the dumpsters hardness, with 3 points left over.  Not good.  The dumpster explodes, and the three remaining points are converted into 15 points of damage at 1 meter, 10 points at two meters, 5 points of damage at three meters.  Crass tumbles (Scoring a 19 and beating the DC 15 because of the damage) and takes only 7 points, scrapes, bruises and small cuts.  Crass is suddenely left out in the open, a flaming dumpster base his only cover.  Squealing, Crass run's again, but does not find cover before his movement is depleted.
 Crat takes aim, and pops a round off at Crass.  Splat.  A nice hit.  Crass takes 75 Hit points just from APV, and another 12 from normal damage.  Crass' chest blows out and he hits the ground dead.
 Never jump an armed and armored Mag. 



Any questions?


----------



## Olive

Welcome back


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

TWO SAMPLE POWER ARMORS

*Grendel*

*Manufacturer:* Omicron Sirius Corporation

*Type:* Military Powered Armor

*Progress Level:* 7

*Requirements:* Medium Power Armor, Omicron Sirus Powered Armor, Confed Military Powered Armor, Cybernetic Nueral Jack.

*Hardened Armor Value:* 20

*Hardness (If HAV is not used):* 50

*Hit Points:* 250

*Defense Armor Bonus:* +15

*Standard Systems:* Nightvision 500m, 25 channel radio (20km range) with burst and Class V scramble capability, radar (5 km) with 10 target tracking, IFF, Vehicle/Armor ID, thermal optics, flare compensation, Class IV reflex enhancement, Class X strength enhancement, environmental system (capable of internal air supply as long as power remains), Class III fusion power plant.

_This gives them +4 Dex, +10 Str_

*Defensive Systems:* Class II military force field (20 points HAV, 200 HP), Class II point defense system (+2 BAB, 2d6 damage to up to 2 incoming missiles per round), Class V Medicomp (nanorepair of up to 5d6 hp per minute), ECM system (+4 equipment bonus to avoid lockons)

*Offensive Systems:*

Quad Pack Micromissile Launcher mounted left shoulder, 2 reloads. (can fire volleys of 1-4 missiles, each missile does 10d6 points of damage (AP of 5), range increment of 100m)

Omicron Siruis Phased Particle Weapon (Right forearm): 
*APV:* 15
*Damage:* 20d6
*Range Increment:* 50m
*Special:* Up to 4 attacks per round, charges off the reactor.

*Civilian Purchase DC:* 70 (+3 Mil)

*Requisition DC:* 40 (Back issue)


*Magistrate Special Operations Armor*​*
Built for the Confederacy Magistrate Division (Rescinded in the 24th Century), thousands of these suits slated for destruction vanished. Despite government denials, many of these suits are out there.*


----------



## dwayne

*Damage reduction?*

I love this but in my game i use DR not + what ever to AC. The only thing that adds to AC in my game is DEX, Class bonus, and any other dodge bonuses. To me trying to hit some one is easy if there in heavy armor but getting though that armor is a different story. What i am asking is do AP rounds Penetrate twice as much DR as thay do HAV?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

dwayne said:
			
		

> I love this but in my game i use DR not + what ever to AC. The only thing that adds to AC in my game is DEX, Class bonus, and any other dodge bonuses. To me trying to hit some one is easy if there in heavy armor but getting though that armor is a different story. What i am asking is do AP rounds Penetrate twice as much DR as thay do HAV?



That's how we dealt with it. Thanks for pointing it out to me, as we just automatically take it into account if something has DR.

I just noticed that the rest of the Magistrate didn't lock in. Great, I'll fix it.


----------



## dwayne

*Hit points for Armor and Shields?*

How do you set the hit points for your armor and shields. I use AC bonus x10 for armor and x20 for shields. If your system is better post it. I am giving all the ones in the books hit points for my game.


----------



## 0-hr

I was just reading about the deadline crunch and what not and wanted to say "thanks" for taking the time to post this stuff. Like many people I'm sure, I've been reading but haven't bothered to take the time to voice my appreciation. Well, consider it voiced     Good work.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

OK, I tried posting the tables, so here are the quick worksheets. I'll pull the various gadgets we have to improve armor's HP, Hardness and HAV, as well as improve weapons damage dice and amount of dice, APV, range, etc.

Here it is...

Comments? Questions?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

dwayne said:
			
		

> How do you set the hit points for your armor and shields. I use AC bonus x10 for armor and x20 for shields. If your system is better post it. I am giving all the ones in the books hit points for my game.



Check out the above zipped Word Doc.


----------



## Ymdar

Holy cow!

I got it. If I want an Alpha 1 class Heavy Assault powered armor than I should only use the HP/mod slots and HAV or Hardness, am I right? And the same with weapons? Cool.

But how should I figure the Str and Dex modifiers? Should I treat all armor as Large Mecha (I don't think so given the other powered armors give different bonuses)


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Ymdar said:
			
		

> Holy cow!
> 
> I got it. If I want an Alpha 1 class Heavy Assault powered armor than I should only use the HP/mod slots and HAV or Hardness, am I right? And the same with weapons? Cool.



Ya got it. Fairly simple and straight forward. I should probably expand on the doc.



> But how should I figure the Str and Dex modifiers? Should I treat all armor as Large Mecha (I don't think so given the other powered armors give different bonuses)



Well, when I add the rest of it, there will be the Slot cost for STR and DEX enhancements, as well as environmental and Hillyard Fungus o2 production.

Real quick though...

Strength Increase: 1 Slot per 1 Points at PL 6, 1 slot per 2 Points at PL 7, 1 slot per 3 points at PL 8. It usually goes as Class {Roman Numeral} Strength Enhancement

Dexterity Increase: Requires a Nueral Piloting Jack cybernetic interface. Otherwise, it moves as Str.

Rapid Response System: Adds an additional +1 to Init for each class, to a maximum of +4. Each additional init point takes 1 slot.

There are modifications that improve hardness, APV, HAV, HP and AC bonuses. I'm moving it from notebook to computer.

Weapon Size  |  Slots
Small         |    1
Medium      |    2
Large        |    4
Huge          |   6
Gargantuan |  8
Collassol    |   10


----------



## dwayne

*Thank you*

That is so Versatile and simple and blows away any thing in the book. I would like to say because of you and the stuff that you have posted on this sight has fired my imagination to greater heights. I would also say I am glad you are still with us and I believe everyone who has viewed this thread as well as I would like to think you for your vast imagination and creativity. Well enough sucking up give more me hungry


----------



## systor1

*Armor and Weapon attchment*

Hi All,

What did you use to open Aromor and weapon doc.??? 
Help Please. :\


----------



## dwayne

*Help*



			
				systor1 said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> What did you use to open Aromor and weapon doc.???
> Help Please. :\



I used word to open it. I dont think it will open with any thing else unless you change the file type. 
doc to a .rft file may work.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

systor1 said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> What did you use to open Aromor and weapon doc.???
> Help Please. :\



I'm going to add some stuff, and I'll .zip it in RTF format this time.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

OK, here's the document, in RTF form.

About 2/3 of the weapons enhancements have been migrated. Added the stuff from the d20 Future SRD, expanded the table and the explanations, a smattering of armor enhancements have been added, as well as the armor table has been expanded.

THERE is a reason that the armor has HAV/Hardness and Defense together in the table. This is Ver 0.2.a of the document. Ver 0.2.b will contain data so that you can use the various munition types (rail gun ring penetrators, laser, graviton, tachyon, plasma, particle, etc) to fully customize the weapons. Ver 0.3.a will contain examples of weapons and armor, as well as more weapon enhancements, armor enhancements, and the feats/skills needed, as well as a better explanation of HAV vs Hardness.

I'm currently uploading 0.2.a to give you an idea of what all is going to be in it. Here's a small sample:

*Laser Accelleration (PL 6+) (Internal)*
Using lasers to push the round out increases the speed of the projectile not only as it leaves the barrel, but along it’s flight path.  It causes the range to drop by 25%, but increases the damage by one die type.
Special: The weapon will also require the following modifications: Variable Ammunition, and will require an energy clip. Without the energy clip, the weapoin will not fire.
*Restrictions:* Ballistic weapons only.
*Purchase DC Modifier:* +3.

*Laser Compression (PL 7+) (Internal)*
By using lasers to “compress” a blast and direct the energy released by the explosion, horrific amounts of energy, measurable by kiloton or megaton rather than watts, are produced by the weapon. Weapons that use this type of munition/firing mechanism, have a bone crushing kick, and generate vast amounts of heat. The most common types of laser-compressed explosions are nuclear or anti-matter.
 Weapons using this have triple normal APV as well as double range, double damage dice, and the damage die type increased by two. In addition, the massive heat causes 1d6 heat damage to all within 10 feet who are not protected, the weapon size increases by one size increment, and the recoil imposes a -2 penalty.
*Restriction:* Energy weapon only
*Purchase DC Modifier:* +10

*Magnetic Accelleration Coils (PL 6) (Internal)*
By lining the barrel with linear magnetic acceleration coils, the speed of the round is increased, while the friction/drag on the round as it leaves the barrel is reduced signifigantly. This increases range and APV by 100%.
Special: The weapon will also require the following modifications: Variable Ammunition, and will require an energy clip. Without the energy clip, the weapoin will not fire.
*Restrictions:* Ballistic weapons only.
*Purchase DC Modifier:* +3.

With the document, the following weapon was created:

*XM-35 Magnetic Accellerator Sniper Rifle*
Medium Rifle (7/3), Autofire Module, Burst Fire Module, Variable Ammunition, Magnetic Accelleration Coils x3, Targeting Computer, Bipod, Scope (Rangefinding, laser, Video)
*Damage:* 2d8
*APV:* 8
*Damage Type:* Ballistic
*Rate of Fire:* SA, B, A
*Range:* 270
*Magazine:* 30
*Size:* Large 
*Purchase DC:* 42 (+1 Restricted)
*Special:* +1 equipment bonus to attack


Live it up!


*EDIT:* Hmmm, the more I add, the better this thing looks. I'll upload the new version at 8PM PST. The Weapons are done, even added the "Cannon" category and locomotion modification for your self-propelled heavy weapons, and now I'm working on armor.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

And here it is...

Version 0.2.b

Includes:

Converted to RTF format
Weapon categories up to and including Heavy Cannon
Improved explanation on HAV/AP, including examples
Armor expansion
Weapon gadget additions

Feedback?


----------



## dwayne

*student to master*

I think this is amazing stuff and some of the stuff reminds me of the 1001 sci fi weapons book but with a lot more. The armor idea is fantastic i have not seen anything that you have posted that i don't like. The ship with the gorillas had the name from the planet of the apes now that was funny  and cool. I can see you have a good since of humor and are very intelligent also. You really should consider putting this stuff in a book because I think everyone should enjoy your amazing creativity.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

dwayne said:
			
		

> I think this is amazing stuff and some of the stuff reminds me of the 1001 sci fi weapons book but with a lot more. The armor idea is fantastic i have not seen anything that you have posted that i don't like. The ship with the gorillas had the name from the planet of the apes now that was funny  and cool. I can see you have a good since of humor and are very intelligent also. You really should consider putting this stuff in a book because I think everyone should enjoy your amazing creativity.



Thanks!

Glad you notice the humor in there.

Most of this stuff gets reprinted on the fan-based web-sites out there, and other stuff will appear in MODERNIZED and in this thread.

As for putting it in a book, then it's work. I want this to remain my "fun" stuff, not "work" stuff. Once the full amount of data on some things is posted, it will undoubtabley be put in PDF format and posted on several locations on the web.

Enjoy, and there's more coming up, including Robot and Vehicle construction rules (following the same format).


----------



## systor1

*Request for help*

Thanks to all, a great thanks to you Warlord.Please keep up the good work,but mostly keepup the good health.


----------



## Olive

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Feedback?




It's great. The best stuff you've done so far, to be honest. It's going to be invlauable for my campaign.

One little thing: The energy weapons should specify what damage type they do (fire, cold, concussion etc).

Looking forward to the vehicle rules.

EDIT: Hey, also, maybe the type of ammo for each gun should be expanded upon. It's a wee it unclear at the moment.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

THE BOUNTY HUNTER'S GUILD

WANTS YOU!

JOIN THE MAGISTRATE CORPS

SEE THE CONFEDERACY!​
With the sheer size, and the relative newness of the Terran Confederacy, maintaining law and order is a huge job. For the most part it is handled by local planetary law enforcement, or even system law enforcement, but when a fugitive or a suspect leaves a planetary or system government's sphere of influence, someone has to track them down.

This is the real of the Confederate Magistrate and the Bounty Hunter's Guild. They catch the crooks that seem above the law, track and apprehend the most dangerous criminals, and find the best hidden thugs in thier lair.

Heavily armed, with simple yet draconian laws to oversee thier actions, the Bounty Hunter's Guild is opened to everyone who can pass the test, while the Magistrates are the elite enforcement arm.

*Tracer (Bounty Hunter's Guild)*
The Tracer tracks and carries through whatever is listed on the Confederate warrant. Since it requires a guild-liscense to purchase the warrant, there are no non-guild bounty-hunters plying the spaceways and hunting the asteriod fields.

A Tracer is a professional, knowledgable in computer operation, starship piloting, an expert shot, and capable of going toe to toe with some of the heaviest bruisers out there.

*Prerequisites*
*BAB:* +5
*Skills:* Computer Use +6, Intimidate +6, Survival +6, Pilot +6
*Feats:* Brawl, Personal Firearms, Pilot Starship (Any), Street Fighting, Track
*Exceptions:* Brawl and Street Fighting can be replaced by any two martial arts feats.
*Cybernetics:* Class IV or better Skillslot
*Special:* Must track and live-capture a criminal chosen by the Guild, and the bounty goes to the guild, for entrance. 10% of all bounties must be relenquised to the Bounty Hunter's Guild.

*BAB:* Good

*Saves*
*Fort:* Average
*Reflex:* Average
*Will:* Average

*Level One:* Bounty Hunter Training, Warrant Acceptance I
*Level Two:* Skill Focus (Intimidate)
*Level Three:* Property Damage
*Level Four:* Warrant Acceptance II
*Level Five:* 
*Level Six:* Feat
*Level Seven:* Warrant Acceptance III
*Level Eight:* 
*Level Nine:* 
*Level Ten:* 

*Bounty Hunter Training:* The character gains profiency in Bounty Hunter Weaponry and Bounty Hunter Armor.
*Warrant Acceptance I:* The Bounty Hunter may accept warrants for criminals of _Moderate_ or lower threats.
*Skill Focus (Intimidate):* As per feat
*Property Damage:* The Bounty Hunter Guild will automatically pay for property damage of up to 5,000 Credits per Class Level if the damage occurred during the arrest of the target.
*Warrant Acceptance II:* The Bounty hunter may accept warrants for criminals of _High_ threat or lower

*Warrant Acceptance III:* The Bounty hunter may accept warrants for criminals with any threat rating, up to and including "Extreme"


*Skillslot*
The skillslot is a small implant that goes behind and slightly above the left ear, this implant is attatched directly to short term memory, and allows the implantee to utilize Slotskills.
*Hardness/HP:* -/2
*Purchase DC:* 20

*Slotskill*
These chips can be placed into a _skillslot_ to give the user access to increased knowledge skills. For each Class of the slotskill chip (1-10) the user recieves a +1 competance bonus to the appropriate skill.
*Purchase DC:* 10+5 per Class.




(Bedtime)


----------



## Buddha the DM

The weapons & armor file is great. I have a few questions/comments though.

(1) How would you handle a weapon that has the properties of 2 Energy Conversion modules?

(2) I noticed that you left out Particle Beams from the Energy Conversion table. Was there a reason for this?

(3) Are there any energy types that you haven't put on the above mentioned table? For example what energy property would a disruptor rifle?


----------



## ragboy

Ki Ryn said:
			
		

> Well, consider it voiced  Good work.



This is a me too, disguised as a *bump* and an offer to assist in editing and PDF-izing this monstrosity of goodness when you're ready to do so. Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## Roudi

Don't forget that Ralts is the head of a d20 company called The Brood.  He's already released a few books on PDF.  If you're interested in helping The Brood out, my recommendation is to visit the IRC chat room #brood-lair on psionics.net.

There's my shameless plug for the day.


----------



## dwayne

*Bump*

Quote:
Be what you would seem to be - or, if you'd like it put more simply - never imagine yourself not to be otherwise than what it might appear to others that what you were or might have been was not otherwise than what you had been would have appeared to them to be otherwise.
Lewis Carroll  :\  :\  :\


----------



## Bloosquig

*keep it coming!*

bump

I've read this entire amazing thread and am in awe of all the crunchy goodness.  Please continue oh mighty Warlord Ralts!


I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy!!!


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

OK, I'm back in action for awhile.

For some of you, that's good news. For others, bad news.

.-)

Anyway, on with the show!

DIGITIZATION AND V-SPACE​
*Digitization:* To copy a sentient being mental engrams to a computer and add sentience coding to it.

With the invention of densely packed kilo-layered microchips capable of using tachyon information transfer, and octobit information transfer, computers have become capable of storing the entirety of a persons personality and memories. However, the datapackage will not gain sentience without the sentience coding added so that it becomes self-aware. This coding is the same as is used in AI constructs.

The DBS (Digital Biological Sentien) has an innate advantage over an AI. An AI is often "Cultured" or "Grown" for a specific purpose, and because of this, they seem to think in fairly linear lines, with difficulty learning things outside of thier basic codings. This advantage led to the V-Space Treaty of 3562, where the DASS codified the "physics" of the various virtual realities, and DBS constructs were religated to following those laws.

In addition, a DBS must work at one of the various "jobs" involved with the various V-Spaces, either as a data-miner, an advisor, a consultant, a machine operator, etc; or living off of thier biological expense account.

V-Space follows several "realities". One is no different from the Nova Wars universe, and there are several fantasy realities, one set on Earth, early 21st Century, and another set during the WW-II period of Old Earth.

V-Space habitation costs approximately 1 KCr a year.

V-Space provides nearly instantaneous access for information, but the sheer volume of it can be overwhelming. Many DBS's provide "consulting" services by finding the data or areas needed by a customer. This usually runs in the area of several hundred or several thousands credits an hour.

(Purchase DC: 10+1 per rank in knowledge/hour)

Ships and sentients in any type of FTL-Space cannot access V-Space.


----------



## Olive

Any chance of seeing the finished weapons document?


----------



## Imperialus

well... after several hours of reading all I can say is... wow...  just wow...  I'm in awe.


----------



## Omega Lord

Ive been reading for a while and just wanted to take a second to say... wow just wow. This stuff is wonderful both from a crunch and fluff angle. 

Quick question for the warlord extrodonaire. The cybernetics torso replacement and the brain case one (cant remember the exact name) can you have both at the same time or is it assumed that torso replacement also means a head removal and replacement as well? Thanks in advance and here's looking foreward to more updates and pdf material.

p.s. hope your feeling better as well.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

YAY! I'M BACK!!!


Technical problems with my computer kept me from logging on.

Update tommorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I love the idea of DBS. I'm curious though: Would it be possible to DL personalities and memories, then move it over to a neural network, then give it the sentience program than finally implant the neural network into an androids body?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Another question Ralts: being that you are in the field of making money off of your talent, is the long term goal of this project to be compiled and published in a campaign book?


----------



## Starman

Just popping in to add my voice to the chorus. Warlord, you are seriously kicking some ass here. Keep up the awesome work. I will definitely be using some of this stuff in the future.

Starman


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love the idea of DBS. I'm curious though: Would it be possible to DL personalities and memories, then move it over to a neural network, then give it the sentience program than finally implant the neural network into an androids body?



Actually, I haven't covered it yet, but the DAS has developed a way to transfer someone from biological to digital. A PC can be cross-transferred to a robot/andriod body. It's fairly common.



			
				frukathka said:
			
		

> being that you are in the field of making money off of your talent, is the long term goal of this project to be compiled and published in a campaign book?



This is a fun sideline for me. It's more of a place to put all my homebrew gear and ideas in one place. Personally, *I* don't plan on compiling it into a published book. I look at it more along the line of an OGC setting with a lot of tweaking and adjustment possibilities.

As to the cybernetics question above...

A torso replacement can be recieved without a cerebral chassis, but a cerebral chassis needs a torso replacement or a "bio-borg" body to be able to move around, otherwise it's just a brain in a jar.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Okay, thanks for the updates Ralts!

Upon further thought, it occurs to me that androids can exist as per the terminator movie, i.e. flesh on the outside, android metal skeleton on the inside. I'm not sure if you have covered it yet or not, but how much this type of total physical replacement (TPR) cost?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks for the updates Ralts!
> 
> Upon further thought, it occurs to me that androids can exist as per the terminator movie, i.e. flesh on the outside, android metal skeleton on the inside. I'm not sure if you have covered it yet or not, but how much this type of total physical replacement (TPR) cost?



TOTAL Price?

With or without onboard weapons? What kind of material for the frame?

A biological life-emulation surfacing adds a +6 to the purchase DC. The biological covering has 25 HP, but each 2 hp of damage reduces the charisma by a point. Once the HP or cha is depleted, then the biological covering is gone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yes, total price. No weapons. All materials.
How much just for the biological covering?

Another question related to this:
Is there a program that could be loaded the the droids onboard computer that could throw off detection devices, so as to 'appear' as a biological being rather than a droid?


----------



## Buddha the DM

CLEAR!!!

Live thread.. *LIVE!!!!!*


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Cities of the TC*

With cheap and easy space travel, advanced manufacturing techniques, an ever spreading out population, and worlds to conquer/settle, the typical design of cities is long gone.

While the 20/21st Century ideal of huge megacities that interconnect through short monorail trips, huge sprawls of concrete and steel covering thousands of square miles have occurred in a few place (San Angelos being the largest, followed by New Delhi, Kyoto and a few others) for the most part, Terra-Sol is largely unhabitated.

In the 21rst Century, when the first few planets were found to not only be colonizable, but easy to reach, the nearly dissolved UN mandated that the major world powers must assist second and third world nations in building at least one colony ship per year, at thier own expense, and using thier own manpower.

This legislation is one of the reasons the UN collapsed, forcing the major powers to build less advanced nations colony ships before they could build ships for thier own uses.

The UN legistlation demanded the following:


Life support and living space for 10,000 people, sustainable for up to 25 years.
Newest and Safest engines, capable of reaching up to 5C
Training for pilots and inclusion of jumpspace useable computer assistance
Room for each passenger to take up to 250 cubic meters/15 metric tonnes of personal effects.
Material to build a self-sustaining colony.
5 UN "peacekeepers" per 25 colonists, minimum of 25 peacekeepers
FTL communications

Hundreds of these ships were built, and UN peacekeepers ensured that colonists were chosen via UN mandate. In less than 20 years, over 2 BILLION people left Earth for other stars.

Currently, Terra Sol has only 2.5 billion inhabitants, most of which are concentrated in about 30 megacities (each with a population of roughly 10 million) and the majority of land has been returned to the wild, with genetically restored extinct species seeded within the neo-wild areas.

With the exception of the mega-cities, the majority of Terran settlements are built along the following lines...


Sprawling settlements with usually a family inhabiting roughly 3-20 acres.
A primary and secondary community power source to supplement household powerplants.
Monorail or tractor based public transportation
Centralized medical clinic
Planetary Defense instillation. Each settlement has at least 25 soldiers, and most, if not all, citizens are members of the Planetary Defense Force Reserves.
Emergency landing field or space port.
Centralized nano-factory or other industrial center.
FTL communications/planetary communications array.

Historians and social scientists have noted that Post Obelisk communities much resemble higher technology version of ancient ruins, with spread out buildings, gardens and parks, and works of art. With the basic necesseties being provided by nano-creation engines easing the burden on the population, many artists are able to express thier creativity without worry of starving or undergoing financial deprivation.

Buildings are rarely above four stories, unless they are underneath a hostile environment dome, and even then, they are rarely above 15 stories even then.

*HOSTILE ENVIRONMENT DOME CITIES*
One edge the Terran Humans have are a willingness to exist beneath domed cities, allowing them to colonize worlds that would otherwise be completely out of reach of them due to harsh environments.

Dome cities come in 6 basic sizes.


Settlement-Up to 1 mile in diameter, settlement class domes are the most common used. From asteriod domes to military centers on hostile environment worlds, these are scattered about, and often abandoned rather than recovered.
Large-Roughly between 1 and 5 miles in diameter, these domes are often used to create cities in a spokelike pattern, with a large dome in the center and smaller domes connected by tubes.
City-Between 5 and 10 miles in diameter, these are growing more and more common in the inner systems and the Terran sector as more worlds are being used as natural manufacturing facilities.
Huge-Ranging from 10 to 50 miles, for the most part, these are military use, but still some systems invest in them. Roughly 1,500 of them exist.
Metropolis- 50 to 500 miles worth the dome, these are used by major corporations, the military, and some extremely rich systems. Roughly 100 of these domes exist.
Megacity-These domes are from 500 to 1,000 miles in diameter, and made of incredibly hard material. The material has a hardness of 50 and 500 HP per inch. These domes are on the largest communities that have been established for decades. The sheer cost of building a megacity dome is available only to the richest systems. Only 10 exist. Rumor places one of these within Sol itself, possibly what is guarded by the Terran Confederate Navy.



*Genejack Cities and Hostile Worlds*
One reason domed cities are limited in popularity, is the fact that advances in genetic modification, nanotechnology, and cybernetics have allowed the Terran humans to survive on planets that would be considered completely uncolonizable. Combine that with the Terraforming technology that is researched nearly as heavy as Terran weaponry and warfare material is researched, and the Terran Confederacy is capable of settling nearly everything.

This is part of what lead to the First Artificial War, when Genejacks wanted thier own rights, and to be recongised as citizens rather than corporate property.



*PLANETARY TRAVEL*
While teleportation booths do exist, they are mostly on planets that can afford the energy consumption and have the information infrastructure to handle the massive computations needed for matter transmission.

For the most part, monopole magnet mag-lev trains run between cities, and inter-city transportation is done via moving pathways, levitation tubes and monorail, as well as hoverbus.

On harsher worlds, large Pre-Obelisk trains have been converted with treads into heavy transportation units. For the most part, colony worlds use whatever means they can to move around. It's not uncommon for heavy machinery to be used to move from settlement to settlement.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Lost Tech, Colonies & Ships*

*LOST TECHNOLOGY*​With the Second Artificial War, the massive databanks of the Confederate Corporations and military were trashed, and despite the "gentlebeings" agreement to not hit civilian databases, some databases were badly corrupted, or totally lost when tailored computer viruses and attack-programs hit civilian targets by accident.

This, unfortunately, came as technology companies were experiencing a boom in research and development. Some corporations ceased to exist as databases were totally destroyed, and many R&D sites were lost when the computer systems crashed out, secret corporation astrogation information was lost, or a site exploded when the soft/firmware running the reactor failed and the plant exploded.

More than one group of explorer's have found old sites, mothballed, deserted, or full of nothing more than corpses, contained technology leaps and bounds ahead of what is currently available, or where the technology had gone a different direction that has not since been explored.

With Confederate salvage laws stating that a non-military site that has been abandoned for longer than 50 years is open for a salvage claim (the original owner has to pay 10% of the sites value to reclaim it, or it defaults to the salvager) and military sites abandoned for longer than 100 years and a single day are open for claim.

Many an explorer or wildcatter dreams of stumbling across a source of "Lostek" in a system, and every year at least 5 discoveries are made. The most famous is a group of explorers who discovered a Syntek weapons R&D site in the Gravellian System, over 150 LY from Terra-Sol that had been abandoned since the FIRST Artificial War that contained biological weapons systems for starships. These weapons were living creatures that could put out starship class firepower, could exist partially in vacuum, and would feed off of solar winds and Helium-3. Syntek was involved in a corporate war at the time with Cygnus Manufacturing, and missed the cutoff date of 90 days to file a return claim and payment on it, defaulting some serious weaponry to the exploreres, who sold it the BASS.

Some sites are as small as a settlement class dome, and one huge facility by Cygnus Corporation was nearly 500 miles wide, hidden within the depths of a gas giant on Beta-Epsilon-7, that contained whole robotic manufacturing facilities and AI growth VR facilities.


*LOST COLONIES*
Not all colonies succeed. Some are abandoned when the colonists discover life to be too harsh, others are abandoned when a hopeful exotics strike doesn't pan out, and others are lost and forgotten about. During the Second Artificial War, the Confederate Census Database was wiped out, losing where colonies were. Thousands of small colonies died when they no longer recieved support, or when a sudden disaster struck, or when forces of one side or the other hammered them from orbit.

These colonies can be abandoned, or inhabited by the degenerate descendants of survivors of the original colonists.

While exploring these old colonies can be dangerous, it can also be lucrative. If the colony has been abandoned for longer than 50 years, any salvage found falls under normal salvage laws.

*LOST SHIPS*
It's not uncommon for a ship to fail, and the astrogation computer to fail. The ship can also suffer catastrophic damage to the hull or environmental systems, resulting in dead ship that's engines are powering it through jumpspace, or it might have dropped into normal space.

With the old Terran United Nations colony ship mandate, there are literally hundreds of ships that never reached thier destinations, and less than a dozen have ever been found.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

For those of you wondering what happened, I've had a lot of crap on my personal life happening. I've been quite busy, and honestly, haven't been up to posting game stuff. Things have settled down now, and I'm back to posting here. Sorry for the loooooong delay.-Tim

_The Alexander Class Cruiser, with it's escort ships, dropped out of jumpspace and into the system of Labbenk-9. An unihabited system with a white dwarf star, three gas giants, and two standard worlds, the Terran Confederate Scout Corps had found no exotics beyond normal gas giant gases.

The first planet was a radiation baked moonlet with a rapid orbit. The most it could be used for was an energy gathering station. The second planet was a planet still forming, mostly molten with a heavily acidic atmosphere. The third planet, however was a hot world with a heavy nitrogen/CO2 atmosphere, covered in lush jungle on the protocontinent, with no moons.

The Alexander Class Cruiser moved into orbit around Labben-9-III and it's four destroyer escorts began dropping sattellites into predetermined positions. The Cruiser hovered over the center of the protocontinent, aimed it's primary weaponry, and fired.

The tachyon dissonance disruptor cannot hit the ground, slicing through atmosphere, vegetation and magnetic fields with ease. It was a weapon designed to cut through hundreds of meters of ship armor, and the ground exploded in cataclysmic fury.

Lava burst up as the entire continent groaned, and over a hundred kilometer diameter of vegetation became superheated steam in a bright flash. Whole species were wiped out as the beam bored into the ground, releasing the magma to bubble up and pour out in a kilometer radius. A torpodeo was fired into the center of the mass, and the commications officer reported that the beacon was broadcasting at 100% expected levels.

When the lava cooled, the Cruiser fired another weapon, a phalanxed turbocharged antimatter photon cannon, computer controls shaving the lava plug to mirror brightness and mathmetically precise levelness.

The ships silently left orbit.

A Hellworld had been born._

_The Supercapitol ship, _The Mattehachi_ had reached the end of it's service life. An encounter with a swarm of unknown ships from the ancient P'Tak empire had destroyed 8 of it's 11 engines, severely damaged it's superstructure, obliterated it's weaponry, destroyed it's flight bays, and raveaged it's computer controls.

The Confederate Military Materials Office had estimated that the cost to repair _The Mattehachi_ would exceed the cost to build two others, and had slated it for decommissioning.

_The Mattehachi_ was a huge ship, fifty kilometers in length, twelve kilometers wide, and two kilometers thick, with hundreds of meters of scorched and blasted armor plating. It was a hulk, a heap, worth only it's metals, which was insignifigant as almost all systems had cheaper ways of mining than salvaging a slightly radioactive hulk that had been blasted nearly to oblivion.

The Confederate Judiciary Panel examined the remains of the once proud Super Capitol vessel, a ship over 150 years old, and purchased it. The ship was refit, and put into orbit around a binary system of a brown dwarf and a white dwarf, where the output of radiation was too expansive to allow any type of communication to come in our out of the system.

Hard core military prisoners had thier prison sentences transferred to _The Mattehachi_ and they formed the basis for the guard force. Tough, mean and unbribable, unable to leave the ship until the end of thier sentence, when they would be modified to be able to survive off of the ship.

The first ship arrived, with 100 of the most violent, meanest, and most brutal convicts. Men and women who had escaped Hellworlds and evaded the law for decades. They were taken off thier ships, and onto the huge converted warship in cryostasis. Removed from cryostasis and dumped into the entryway of the ships prisoner area.

A Hellship had been born._

*HELLWORLDS/HELLSHIPS​*Sometimes a normal prison or reeducation facility is not enough. For those, a Hellworld, or Hellship is the only solution. The prison populace is seperated from the guard force, whose only responsibility is to keep the prisoners from escaping.

The law was created by the prisoners, and is usually the basic law of suvival of the fittest.

While escapes from a Hellworld or Hellship is rare, they do happen.

*HELLWORLDS*
Hellworlds are by far the most common, but with the sporadic fighting going on near the borders of Terran Space, Hellships may replace them in sheer numbers.

Hellworlds often have 20th generation prisoners, and are harsh and brutal places to live. Hellworld's fit the following criteria:

Harsh, nearly deadly conditions for surface living. Extensive caverns and a inhospitable surface condition for subterranian existance.
Predatory creatures or biological virus.
Satellite system regarding scanning capability, weapons platforms to shoot down unauthorized ships, landing pad.
Must allow survival unattended.
Must be communication blocked due to natural or technological means

Some Hellworlds have pulled themselves out of thier criminal background, becoming full members of the Confederacy, but this is often performed by one strong personality backed by a loyal cadre, with the strength to make everyone toe the line.

Life on a Hellworld can be, well, Hell. Not only does the environment hate a prisoner, but fellow prisoners prey upon one another, creatures attack, and food is not guarenteed. Life expentancy can be rated in bare minutes, as "new fish" are often attacked by the more predatory prisoners.

Ration/Supply drops happen at odd times, in varied locations, to keep on strong personality from dominating shipments. Some drops are lost for decades, to be stumbled upon by a Hellworld explorer.


*HELLSHIPS*
Huge ships of Supercapitol or greater size are converted into prison ships. With the warden and guards in charge of the life support systems, a riot can be quickly and brutally shut down. The ability of the ship to (slowly) move around prevents assisted escape attempts.

Hellships often have been extensively modified by the prisoner population, and for the most part, despite the cruelty and hardness of the prisoner population, is much more "civilized" than Hellworlds, as survival depends on not damaging their surroundings. Some prisoners are listed as "off limits" due to technical skills they have.

(More data, hopefully, later)


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Jump Cells*

For a short period of time, multiple systems within the Confederacy decided that Hellworlds were too cruel to sentence prisoners too, and did not want vast prisons where the worst of the worst would be placed. Attempting to balance punishment, justice and compassion, they decided upon a novel approach that has since been stopped.

*Jumpcells*
These are small cryogenic pods, with an FTL engine and an astrogation computer affixed to it. The pod enters jumpspace, and follows a looping course through jumpspace, away from normally travelled lanes. The prisoner undergoes cryogenic storage, while subliminal programming changes the way they think and act in certian situations.

These _jumpcells_ move through jumpspace for decades or centuries, and over 3,500 had in excess of 1,000 years to travel before dropping back into normal space and activating thier rescue beacons.

While this was assumed to be an excellent way to humanely dispose of prisoners, that, while costly, was seen as more humane than imprisonment, after 10 or 12 jumpcells were accidently intercepted and the occupants released upon unexpecting crews most systems outlawed it.

This procedure is outlawed, and there is a standard bounty of retrieving jumpcells, but seeing as over 22 million of them over a course of 150 years and 75 systems were released, only a small fraction of them have been recovered.

Jumpcells were also used by a rogue technoreligious faction that swept the Cravine Sector roughly 100 years ago. This religious faction, who believed that they had a religious duty to conquer all of known space, used genetically enhanced warriors and decried the use of cybernetics. They were ruthlessly crushed by the TCMC and the TCN, but in the last 10 years, two jumpcells have been recovered by ships transitting the jumplanes of the sector.

These jumpcells look to be far older than they are, and are often disguised as ancient escape pods. Contained within is a geneticall modified human, often possessing abilities far outstripping ANY other genejack warrior. The computers contain complete backgrounds, and implanted memories back it up.

However, once certian triggers are met, these being begin devestating everything they can.

In the case of the revived warrior of Hallet-962, the genejack was able to kill over 12 MILLION sentient creatures and escape in a scout vessel.

The revived warrior of Guillette was able to sieze control of an orbiting planetary defense weapon and fire it upon the world below, obliterating the population of the world. Despite being in a one man fighter, the warrior was able to engage Guillette's Planetary Defense forces, a naval squadron, and emerge victorious.

Both warriors are still at large.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Caleveran Biological Combat Armor*

The Caleveran System's primary star underwent a sudden and unforseen supernova in 2638, causing the orbiting white dwarf star next to the yellow star to explode also, completely destroying the 17 planets within the system. The world was completely destroyed, and Confederate investigation has since concluded that the star suffered a deep core failure somehow, that while extremely rare, was completely natural.

This supernova was a devestating blow to Bloodthorne Industries biological warfare R&D division, as it had extensive facilities upon the 8th planet. The system had been under heavy corporate guard, and the supernova only killed an estimated 22,000 biologicals and 120,000 synthetic life forms.

Recently, however, Bloodthorne Industries has begun to entertain the notion that the supernova was arranged somehow, as several suits of biological combat armor matching late stage prototypes developed in Caleveran has surfaced. They have begun quietly hiring professionals to instigate where these suits are coming from, as every single one is in the hands of mercenaries, pirates, bandits and the like.

Other corporations are supporting BI out of a sense of fear that if it was done to a weapons corporation as strong as BI, it could be done to them.

CBCA

*Type:* Biological Combat Armor
*Defense Bonus:* +10
*DR* 10/viral/nanite
*HD* 25d10 (250 hp)
*Speed Modifier:* Doubles wearer's speed
*Life Support:* Total, 120 hours
*Sensors:* Thermographic out to 500m
*Defensive Systems:* Reflex enhancement, camoflauge system

The CBCA makes the wearer look like an upright walking, 4 limbed beetle. The armor completely masks IR and magnetic signature. It is environmental sealed

It provides the following stat bonuses:
*STR:* +8
*DEX:* +4


(Sorry for the sketchy outline, I'm slightly distracted)

OK, here's how I build these suits.

Use the abberation or construct rules for creature construction. Make it one size larger than the pilot. Add in special qualities and abilities. Give the pilot the appropriate slam/claw attacks.

That's pretty much it. It's not that hard, and if you can create a creature, you can create a suit of bio-armor.

For purchase DC, multiply the HD by the rough CR of the creature.

Pretty easy, huh?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*CONFEDERATE MEDICAL TECHNOLOGY*​
In the long, violent history of the Terran Human, medicine often lagged behind weaponry, and the case is still the same today. However, with the solving of the human genome in the late 20th Century, the steady progesssion of nanotech and cybernetics, as well as surgical techniques, has provided both battlefield and civilian medical technologies that would seem miraculous to the Pre-Obelisk medical professionals of Terran-Sol.

*Quik-Shot*
This restores 1d6 hp the round after injected, as small short life nanites repair tissue damage in the area of the injection. The Quik-Shot must be injected into the area of the wound, or it does not repair anything, as the nanites have a 5 second lifespan.
*Purchase DC:* 15 per dose

*Fixit*
Fixit is a heavier shot, containing a lot more nanites, and they fix 3d6 points of damage the first round, and 1 hp of damage per round for 10 rounds.
*Purchase DC:* 17 per dose

*Jumpstart*
This gadjet, the size of a cigarette pack, is placed against someone's chest, and jumpstarts the heart, keeping it beating as nanite fibers enter the brainstem and refire the brain. The _jumpstart_ pack can only be used once, and is disposable.

This device can restore life to someone who has dropped to -11 to -20 hp or has been killed by toxins, massive damage or death blows.
*Purchase DC:* 20 per device



Oops, Hammerheads are here. Time to play Nova Wars...


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*DEAD WORLDS*​
The Terran Human is known for aggressiveness, territoriality and xenophobia. A Terran Human does not TRULY like anything but another Terran Human, and even then, they like very few of thier own race. Studies in Terran Human psychology has shown that a Terran Human will gleefully attack other members of it's own race with none of the feelings of guilt or revulsion shown by other races. Combine that with the Terran Human mentality of "Us or Them" and "If you aren't with us, you are against us. If you are against us, you are dead." and you have a race easily programmed for mass extermination.

This has lead to the phenomena known as _Dead Worlds._

Dead Worlds are planets that, at one time, possessed a viable ecosphere and had a sizeable population of technologically advanced beings. War or natural disaster or disease has destroyed the biosphere, the civilization, and left behind nothing but high-tech ruins and anarchy.

While other races would race to the aid of the planet, the Terran Confederacy believes in the old Terran thought of: "You made your nest, now sleep in it." which basically means that if you do something that affects yourself, you must deal with the consequences.

While the Terran Confederacy will come to the aid of a planet that has undergone a natural disaster, if two nationstates go to war with one another and totally obliterate the environment and destroy thier civilization, the Confederacy could not care less.

The inhabitants are responsible for fixing the problem.

These Dead Worlds are left alone, with the TC military pulled off planet, or even out of system, major and minor corporations restricted from accessing the planet, and the planet is placed off limit for a period of 500 years.

While small groups of adventurers are permitted to both explore and salvage parts of the Dead World, any major operations will be met by TCN retribution.


----------



## Olive

Welcom back Ralts!

Hey, are you going to revisit the weapons and armour stuff you were doing a few weeks back? A couple of us had a few questions, and if it's possible, it would be great to see what you thought of them.

Cheers mate.


----------



## dwayne

*Welcom back Ralts!*

All is quiet as the grand sage enters the room. It has been a long time since many have seen him. They all await his great words of knowledge upon this universe known as the nova wars.   

RALTS IS BACK ALL HAIL RALTS

We’re not worthy  We’re not worthy  We’re not worthy   

I would like to know if in the nova wars, is time travel Possible or not. and i Agree with Olive i would like know how the weapon armor doc is coming along. Thanks for returning and i hope everything is going good for you now. Hay if you are looking for some quick space ship plans check out the thread i started let me know what you think.
______________________________________________________

Imagination will often carry us to worlds that never were. But without it we go nowhere.
Carl Sagan


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

OK, first things first...

Ask away about the weapons document. I'll be working on it again starting Monday, along with the starship construction document.

I saw the thread, dwayne, good stuff in there.

I realize I made a mistake in the weapons document, and mixed up ammunition with propulsion types for projectile weapons, and left a few energy types out. I can't remember, did the final version contain my power armor construction rules or not?

Anyway, I'm back for awhile, I'll know more Monday.


--Ralts


----------



## Buddha the DM

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> The weapons & armor file is great. I have a few questions/comments though.
> 
> (1) How would you handle a weapon that has the properties of 2 Energy Conversion modules?
> 
> (2) I noticed that you left out Particle Beams from the Energy Conversion table. Was there a reason for this?
> 
> (3) Are there any energy types that you haven't put on the above mentioned table? For example what energy property would a disruptor rifle?




I tried asking the above questions back in Post #179 of this thread.


----------



## Olive

Here are my questions:



			
				Olive said:
			
		

> One little thing: The energy weapons should specify what damage type they do (fire, cold, concussion etc).
> 
> EDIT: Hey, also, maybe the type of ammo for each gun should be expanded upon. It's a wee it unclear at the moment.






			
				Ralts said:
			
		

> I can't remember, did the final version contain my power armor construction rules or not?




Doesn't look like it. No prices either, for armour. I think you called it ver. 0.2


----------



## Zuoken

*Casts True Ressurection*

This great thread shall never again see the abyss of the second page!


----------



## systor1

As a true desciple of the Great Warlord I start a prayer to Ralts Master of this great realm. Please! Please! Dont let this Great work _fail_.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

At long last...

0.9.2.c

Some revision. Some questions answered. Armor rules added.

The document is in RTF format.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Welcome back Ralts!




			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes, total price. No weapons. All materials.
> How much just for the biological covering?
> 
> Another question related to this:
> Is there a program that could be loaded the the droids onboard computer that could throw off detection devices, so as to 'appear' as a biological being rather than a droid?



When you have the time to post this info, please do. I'd like to see it.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Welcome back Ralts!
> 
> 
> 
> When you have the time to post this info, please do. I'd like to see it.



Well, we can do that one of two ways...


I can cover it in the andriod/robot/DAS creation document, or I can strip it out and post it here.

.-)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm all for a downloadable document. Can't wait to have the info!
Just out of curiousity: does any of the inspiration from your game come from Mongoose's OGL Cyberpunk?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm all for a downloadable document. Can't wait to have the info!
> Just out of curiousity: does any of the inspiration from your game come from Mongoose's OGL Cyberpunk?



No, I haven't even seen the OGL Cyberpunk rules.

Most of it comes from the countless Sci-Fi/Sci-Fact books I've read over the decades, odd musings over tech, and a lot of theoretical papers I've read. Combine that with some movies and TV shows that have had good premises but dropped the ball, and you can come up with some good stuff out of that mix.

The biggest inspiration, however, comes from the fact that I am *sick to [censored] death* of humans always being portrayed as the weakest species out there.

I figured it was high time to have a gaming world when the humans kick butt, take names, adapt, overcome and are viewed with fear and awe.


----------



## Buddha the DM

The _Energy Conversion Module_ says to see the _Ranged Weapons Table_ for a weapon's restriction rating but when I look at that table I don't see any ratings listed. Could you tell us what the ratings are supposed to be?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> The _Energy Conversion Module_ says to see the _Ranged Weapons Table_ for a weapon's restriction rating but when I look at that table I don't see any ratings listed. Could you tell us what the ratings are supposed to be?



Another thing to add.

I need to add some clarifications too.

Oh crap, more to do.

Cygnus Battle Rifle
Rifle, Heavy
Size: L
RoF: SA
Range: 120
Mag: 30
APV: 3
Damage: 2d8
Crit: 20/x2
Weight: 5
Cost: 22
Mods: 10/5

OK, there's the base of the Cygnus Battle Rifle...
Let's add the following mods...
Internal: Gyrojet, Burst Fire (3 rounds), Force Field Synchronization, HUD-link, Hyper Velocity, Autofire Module, Onboard Computer System, Targeting Computer, Improved Variable Ammunition, MedComp Sensor.
External: Alternate Weapon (Grenade Launcher), Alternate Weapon (Flame thrower), Robotic Targeting Assistance, Scope, Video, Intergrated Equipment (Flashlight)

Now, let's check it out with our modifications...

Rifle, Heavy
Size: L
RoF: SA, Burst, Automatic
Range: 240
Mag: 23
APV: 7
Damage: 5d8
Crit: 20/x3
Weight: 5

Not a massive superweapon, but a decent weapon all the same. Yeah, it's expensive, buy hey...
Armor needs additional work. I need to finish the chassis and armor, as well as add forcefields...


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Here ya go. Both are unfinished, and have taken more work than I thought they would

The first is the Gravis Hellship. I haven't gotten to the prisoner containment facilities yet. It has a modest population of 150 prisoners and 50 screws and other personell. It's got a docking bay, ships there, catwalks for firing positions, etc.

The second was initially intended to be a fighter, but instead, I bumped it up to EXTREMELY light destroyer, or maybe just even a lightly armed in frieghter.


The third was first intended to be a heavy frieghter, but I made it a bit too large. Unlike most of the other ones I have produced, the Rough Rider has no onboard weaponry (with the cargo bays and the best crew quarters, it would have bumped it signifigantly in both size and cost to add weapons) or targeting systems. However, enterprising PC's could arm the vessel.

It only has a second level to add, along with the rear section of the ship.


So, shall I do a d20 Future statblock, or shall I do it according to my rough construction guide?


----------



## Buddha the DM

Another weapons related query.. Does the Power Pack modification have the payload that is provides to a weapon affected by the weapon's discharge type? (ie. Will a Heavy Graviton Rifle reduced the payload from 250 to 125?)


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> Another weapons related query.. Does the Power Pack modification have the payload that is provides to a weapon affected by the weapon's discharge type? (ie. Will a Heavy Graviton Rifle reduced the payload from 250 to 125?)



Crap, I forgot what a dedicated/non-dedicated power pack does.

Good question, though.


----------



## Buddha the DM

I just post them as I think of them.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just a question:
your setting has HEAVY weapons?


----------



## dwayne

*Bump*

Arise and go now to the top to once again annoy those who’s interest lays else were.


----------



## dwayne

dwayne said:
			
		

> Arise and go now to the top to once again annoy those who’s interest lays else were.




Hay i said BUMP


----------



## slingbld

*Um, compiled PDF, Where are you?*

Just wondering when The GREAT & POWERFULL thinker-upper of all this D20F goodness will be getting this compiled into a PDF for all to assimilate more effectively.

In other words, my head's spinning with all this stuff, I need to take a gander at it a wee bit more organized for my feeble mind to wrap around...

Going back to lurk mode....
TTFN


----------



## Zuoken

*shifty eyes*

No, I'm not bumping this thread.

*more shifty eyes*

Um, yeah, LOOK! It's Gary Gygax!!!!

*runs away*


----------



## C. Baize

Ralts is spending a lot of time on the military base, lately... So, updates will probably be few and far between, unfortunately.


----------



## slingbld

Thanks for the heads up C. B.!!!
I can wait for all this goodness 
Just not too long


----------



## C. Baize

Yup... didn't want anyone thinking he had abandoned the thread.


----------



## Peterson

C. Baize said:
			
		

> Yup... didn't want anyone thinking he had abandoned the thread.




As if we'd let him....

Ralts, man, I just want to say, again, how awesome this all is....and *you stole my ideas!* 

Peterson


----------



## JDowling

as others have said the info is great, it makes me want to start up a starship troopers-esk game instead of the old norse one I'm working on 

Thanks for the material


----------



## Emiricol

I have updated the web site I've been doing to compile (with permission!) all of the gems Ralt has been throwing out these past few months. It now includes everything up to (but not including) the 3 ships Ralt put up just a few posts above this one.

http://www.emiricol.com/D20Future


----------



## Olive

*Ralts, Ralts, wherefore art thou Ralts?*

Wow... it's been over two weeks since the ast post to this thread. Ralts hasn't been seen on ENWorld sine the 14th, and hasn't posted in this thread since a month before that.

This is an issue for me. Ralts's weapons rules are amazing, but they are heavily tied to his armour rules, which are unfinished. Now I'm unhappy with the weapons as presented in d20F, and so I really want to use these rules, but I'm not sure I can really do that to my players without giving them access to armour to protect themselves.

Has anyone tried to get soe more of the work done? Or should I just drop all armour penetration ruels from Ralts's stuff, and therefore make the whole think a little less deadly?

At this point, I'm assuming that Ralts is a bit over this project, but I'd be happy to be proven wrong!


----------



## Night Watchman

Right now Ralts is going through some hard times at home.  What they are I'd rather let him say, but suffice it to say that he's still kicking and will hopefuly be able to post soon to update.  Just FYI.

Dissclaimer: This is only the impression I got from another post by Ralts on another site.


----------



## Olive

Ah, I have soem idea from his posts at a different board. Hope he's ok.


----------



## C. Baize

Interesting... 
Didn't mention anything when I talked to him a couple of days ago... 
I'll have to give him a call, tonight.

Edit: 

Just talked to him on the phone for a while. 

Things are good at home, it's work related stuff that's up in the air at the moment, and his internet was knocked out by the latest storm to hit there.

Hopefully he'll be up to updating this before too long.


----------



## Olive

Good news!

Anyway, has anyone actually been using the weapons rules in their game? My players are coming over for character creation this weekend!


----------



## slingbld

Emiricol said:
			
		

> I have updated the web site I've been doing to compile (with permission!) all of the gems Ralt has been throwing out these past few months. It now includes everything up to (but not including) the 3 ships Ralt put up just a few posts above this one.
> 
> http://www.emiricol.com/D20Future




Thanks for keeping us posted on your "archive work"!!
It really helps to have one place to see all this goodness rather than having to wsift through tons of posts 

Slingbld~


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

I'm back.

I'm a civilian again. Isn't that funny?

Oh well...

I'll have to rummage through the archival DVD's and find the documents, but I know I started doing a "Nova Wars Comprehensive PDF" and a "d20 Future Construction Manual" and they're in one of the 20 DVD's I used to back up my hard drives.

So while I was gone, work did not stop...


----------



## Emiricol

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> I'm back.
> 
> I'm a civilian again. Isn't that funny?
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> I'll have to rummage through the archival DVD's and find the documents, but I know I started doing a "Nova Wars Comprehensive PDF" and a "d20 Future Construction Manual" and they're in one of the 20 DVD's I used to back up my hard drives.
> 
> So while I was gone, work did not stop...




Welcome back! And welcome to civilian life.  You'll get used to it eventually  Those documents will be like gold!  Will you be making them available to us?  My little archive website is surely a poor substitute for your PDFs.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Welcome Back, Warlord Ralts!

You were sorely missed by all!


----------



## Olive

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> So while I was gone, work did not stop...




Excellent news! My game hasn't stated yet, so if there's been more work done ont he armour and weapons doc, I'd love to see it!


----------



## dwayne

*Wow*

Long time no see welcome back old man good luck to adjusting. Looking forward to the complete rules PDF and more of your ramblings on the nova wars universe.


----------



## slingbld

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> I'm back.
> 
> I'm a civilian again. Isn't that funny?
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> I'll have to rummage through the archival DVD's and find the documents, but I know I started doing a "Nova Wars Comprehensive PDF" and a "d20 Future Construction Manual" and they're in one of the 20 DVD's I used to back up my hard drives.
> 
> So while I was gone, work did not stop...




umm, YES!!!!
The prodigal writer has returned!!!!

Slingbld~


----------



## Omega Lord

*unpacks de-fibrilator*

LIVE! for the love of god LIVE!

 

Welcome back Ralts.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

HORNET CLASS DROPSHIP
  One of the earliest series of military “dropships” put into mass production, the Hornet class dropship is still found in many planetary defense forces, as well as corporate militaries and some of the more wealthy and larger mercenary armies. The Hornet class dropship was produced first by the Cygnus Corporation at it’s Terra-Lunar facilities, and the later 2 versions were manufactured at the Sirius VII orbital factories.
    A tried and true military orbital to ground insertion vehicle, the Hornet class dropship is a rarity in the fact that it actually works under combat conditions, and works well enough that decades went by without any major changes beyond software to the craft. Despite it’s age, the Hornet is still a good enough vehicle that it is still in use by special operations troops around the known galaxy.

_*<Crassius XXIII>*Oh, great, the Hornet. I hate these pigs. The wallow in atmosphere, and are craptacular in vacuum. It was the best move the Confederacy made when they scrapped these junk-heaps.
*<LazerBoyz Metal Pig>*Who was your pilot? These things are great. Since they’ve been dropped into L-Point Yards, my Boyz and me have been boosting them and using them for smash and grabs all over the planet.
*<Jack-of-1-Trade>*Could be worse. If given a choice, I’d take a Hornet over a Blackhawk any day. Of course, it was dropships like these and their pilots that convinced me that the guys on my side were trying to kill me too.
*<Solar-Wind-Surfer>*”Still in use by SOT’s?” Who are they kidding? What moron would use a Hornet when they could use a Vastek 850? Poor EM shielding made these things stick out like sore thumbs on scanners, and often resulted in 5-10 missiles impacting one. And it was WORSE if you tried to use your ECM!
*<Hard-drop>*Really? I never had that problem.
*<Bloodthorn-Brigade-Wrench-Monkey>*You were being sabotaged, Surfer. Check your ECM to see if the wavelength oscillator was being disabled._


*Standard PL 6 Design Specs:*
_Hornet Mk I_
  The Mark I was initial production run, and surprisingly enough, was unchanged from drawing board to implementation in the Terra-Sol military. Designed to be able to be dropped from a capitol ship to a planet’s surface rapidly, deploy it’s onboard troops, and stay around to provide heavy cover, as well as withdraw those soldiers if necessary, the Hornet had to be able to survive planetary defense batteries, aerial combatants, and assaults while holding position near disembarked troops.
  In it’s first mass deployment during the Mars Rebellion, the Hornet exceeded all expectations (which were few from pilots and drop-troops who would be using the vehicle) and design specifications, not only successfully landing over 70% of the assaulting troops, but providing rapid maneuvering and withdraw for ground-side forces, as well as reinforcement from orbiting ships and fire support missions.
  This led to the Hornet being the backbone of “small” dropship class vessels, and the most commonly available dropship to both planetary governments and corporations. Civilian models, to be used on high threat worlds, were also sold, with the weaponry dismounted (with the exception of the point defense weaponry) and replaced with scientific equipment or civilian authorized weapons.


_*<Artifical-Hero>*We rode these version in when we assaulted the Io colony. State of the art then, still good now. We at the Artificial Systems bought all of them we could lay our hands on.
*<Mutant-Monkey>**You* rode them in? I thought you artificials were forced to reboot or something?
*<Artificial-Hero>*Well, my core personality, nine versions ago, rather.
*<Riod-Hopper>*I managed to get one from a Mars Plantetary Defense League auction. I’ve been using it 20 years, and I have to say, what you can’t outfight, you sure as Croque can survive long enough to outrun._


*Type:* Ultralight
*Size:* Gargantuan (-4 size)
*Subtype:* Military Dropship
*Tactical Speed:* 3,500 (7 squares)
*Defense:* 11
*Length:* 45 feet
*Flat Footed Defense:* 9
*Weight:* 80 tons
*Autopilot Defense:* None
*Targeting System Bonus:* +1
*Hardness:* 30
*Crew:* 4 (trained)
*Hit Dice:* 20d20 (400 hp)
*Passenger Capacity:* 20
*Initiative Modifier:* +8
*Cargo Capacity:* None
*Pilot Class Bonus:* +3
*Grapple Modifier:* +12
*Pilot’s Dex Modifier:* +2
*Base Purchase DC:* 50
*Gunners Attack Bonus:* +3
*Restriction:* Mil (+3)
A Hornet Class Dropship requires a Trained or better crew, and standard pilot is considered to have the Improved Initiative feat. The pilot must possess a Vehicle Neural Jack
*Attack:*
2 sets of 2 Fire Linked Gauss Guns +3 (12d12, 78 hp)
2 Short Range Missile Launchers +3 (4d12)
*Attack of Opportunity:*
Point Defense System + 1 (1d12x10)
*Engines:* Fusion Torch
*Armor:* Vanadium Armor
*Defense Systems:* Chaff Launcher, Improved Damage Control System, Decoy Drone Launcher, Magnetic Field or Stealth Field, Point Defense System, Radiation Shielding
*Sensors:* Class III Sensor Array, Targeting System
*Communications:* Radio Transceiver, Internal Communication
*Weapons:* 2 sets of 2 fire-linked Gauss Guns with Semi and Fully Automatic Capability (12d12, 78 hp) with variable link.
2 Short Range Missile Launchers (usually carrying KE submunition missiles 4d12) Each launcher fires one missile at a time, but contains 3 additional missions on a “rotator” reloading system.
*Grappling System:* Grapplers

*Standard PL 7 Design Specs:*
_Hornet Mark II_
  The Mark II was produced over 4 decades after the Mark I had been in standard service. It’s initial overhaul consisted of replacing the armor and engines. The weapons systems remained unchanged, although the sensors and targeting systems were replaced.
  Software developed during the Second Artificial War by the Artificial Systems were sold to the Confederacy, which installed it on the new version of the Hornet. In return, the Artificial Systems received a sizable amount of funds to rebuild their badly damaged factories and mining complexes.
  The Cygnus Corporation lost the bid to create the Mark II’s, and instead it went to the Venus government, who produced hundreds of thousands of these vessels in the upcoming years, providing the Confederate Marine Corps with enough ships to fight the Biological Artificial Wars.

_*<Artificial-Hero>*These things are great. Sure, we kicked the butts off the squishies with them, but the money we made selling the software improvements more than made up for the few daisy-cutter nukes we took.
*<Roid-Hopper>*You guys are creepy, ya know that?
*<Articial-Hero>*Us? We don't ooze slime all over each other and anything we breed with. EW!
*<Riod-Hopper>*True. Ya got me there._

*Type:* Ultralight
*Size:* Gargantuan (-4 size)
*Subtype:* Military Dropship
*Tactical Speed:* 3,500 ft (7 squares)
*Defense:* 11
*Length:* 45 feet
*Flat Footed Defense:* 9
*Weight:* 80 tons
*Autopilot Defense:* None
*Targeting System Bonus:* By PL
*Hardness:* 40
*Crew:* 4 (trained)
*Hit Dice:* 20d20 (400 hp)
*Passenger Capacity:* 20
*Initiative Modifier:*  +2
*Cargo Capacity:* None
*Pilot Class Bonus:*
*Grapple Modifier:* See below
*Pilot’s Dex Modifier:*
*Base Purchase DC:*
*Gunners Attack Bonus:* +4
*Restriction:* Mil (+3)
*Attack:*  2 sets of 2 Fire Linked Guass Guns +3 (12d12, 78 hp)
2 Short Range Missile Launchers +3 (4d12)
*Attack of Opportunity:*  Point Defense System + 1 (1d12x10)
*Engine:* Particle Impulse Engine
*Armor:* Neutronite Armor
*Defensive Systems:* Chaff Launcher, Improved Damage Control System, Decoy Drone Launcher, Particle Field or Stealth Screen, Light Fortification, Radiation Shielding
*Sensors:* Class V Sensor Array, Improved Targeting System
*Communications:* Mass Tranciever Communications Aray
*Weapons:* 2 sets of 2 Fire linked Guss guns with semi-automatic and fully automatic capability, along with Creation Engine ammunition bays. (Full reload every 10 minutes, 10 reloads worth the compressed nanite gel)
2 Short Range Missile Launchers  (usually carrying KE submunition missiles)
*Grappling System:* Tractor Beam

*Standard PL 8 Design Specs:*
_Hornet Mark III_
  The Mark III was more than state of the art when it was produced initially. While upgraded technology could have allowed more advanced dropships to be created, the Confederate Marine Corps was more comfortable with merely using the upgraded technology to retrofit existing vehicles. The CMC chose 5,000 Hornet II’s to undergo service life extension program refitting, adding in the Buckball Impregnated Carbonite Armor to the hull rather than standard nuetronium, Kinetic Lances, and creation engine munitions bays.
  Initial uses of these ships in combat against rebel forces on GJ-1061 showed that the advances in defensive technology and offensive technology allowed the Hornet to carry out it’s objective by delivering over 95% of the drop-troops to the dropsites, provide cover fire, and extract the wounded from planet while facing a well armed foe.

_*<Cybernetic-Solder>*Aw man, I screwed up my registration!
*<Artificial-Hero>*HA HA!
*<Riod-Hopper>*Man, and I thought mine was bad.
*<Bloodthorne-Brigade-Wrench-Monkey>*Anyone besides us have any of these?
*<Cybernetic-Solder>*I love coming in on this. They say that you can't land one of these in atmosphere, but you can if you want to fry everything in the landing zone. Nothing like popping out of one of these into a RLZ and slicing down everyone in the way. ONE PERCENT, BABY!
*<Bloodthorne-Brigade-Wrench-Monkey>*Guess so. Any adults have one?
*<Bloodthorne-Brigade-Wrench-Monkey><*Guess not._

*Type:* Ultralight	*Size:* Gargantuan (-4 size)
*Subtype:* Military Dropship	*Tactical Speed:* 3,500 ft (7 squares)
*Defense:* 11	*Length:* 45 feet
*  Flat Footed Defense:* 9	*Weight:* 80 tons
*  Autopilot Defense:* None	*Targeting System Bonus:* 
*Hardness:* 50	*Crew:* 4
*Hit Dice:* 20d20 (400 hp)	*Passenger Capacity:* 20
*Initiative Modifier:* *Cargo Capacity:* None
*Pilot Class Bonus* *Grapple Modifier:* +12
*Pilot’s Dex Modifier* *Base Purchase DC:*
*Gunners Attack Bonus* *Restriction: Mil (+3)*
*Armor:* BICA coating armor
*Engine:* Particle Impulse Engine
*Defensive Systems:* Chaff Launcher, Advanced Damage Control System, Decoy Drone Launcher, Tachyon Field or Cloaking Screen, Medium Fortification, Radiation Shielding
*Sensor Systems:* Class VII Sensor Array, Achilles Targeting Software
Mass Tranciever Communications Array
*Weapons:* 2 sets of 2 Fire Linked Kinetic Lances with semi-automatic and fully automatic capability
2 Short Range Missile Launchers (usually carrying KE submunition missiles and creation engine reload bays capable of full reloads every 15 minutes and 5 reloads of compressed nanite gel)
*Grappling System:* Tractor Beam


----------



## Emiricol

BUUUUUUMP!  

"More, please."


----------



## marcoasalazarm

With all the stuff you're dealing out.... man, I could be going over my own stuff for hours and never find anything as good.

But then again, I'm not going for THIS much originality.

A stupid question: what kind of D20 are you using?


----------



## C. Baize

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> A stupid question: what kind of D20 are you using?




An orange one.... with grey speckles.


----------



## Peterson

C. Baize said:
			
		

> An orange one.... with grey speckles.




Odd, I would have thought he had a clear one with a shrunken skull inside.....


----------



## The Black Kestrel

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> With all the stuff you're dealing out.... man, I could be going over my own stuff for hours and never find anything as good.
> 
> But then again, I'm not going for THIS much originality.
> 
> A stupid question: what kind of D20 are you using?




 He's using D20 Future NOT D20 Mecha (bad Warlord). Though his work is easy to convert over. Actually it really doesn't need conversion (unless you need MP costs for some odd reason). Just use and enjoy


----------



## Buddha the DM

Was the weapons/armor doc ever complete or is there still more stuff coming for it?


----------



## Roudi

To the best of my knowledge, it is still a work in progress.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Figures. I was gonna use to try to kickstart my imagination/inspiration. Ah well guess I'll have to wait then.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

I know, I've been gone awhile, but I'm finally back and back in the groove.

I've had a couple of people help hammer out some stuff, and the Armor, Vehicles, Robots & Weapons book is almost complete.

Number One: It won't be pay. It'll be posted right here, with additional expansions printed in Modernized! the magazine.

Number Two: I've managed to hammer out most of the major bugs, but it'll always be a work in progress as I fix things and adjust things.

Number Three: It will be free.

Number Four: I added vehicles and Robots using the same system, so it all nicely interlocks. I'll add starships later.

Number Five: It'll be free.

Number Six: Preliminary playtesting shows that expanding the weapons table out lets people design thier own starship, vehicle and mecha weaponry.

Number Seven: Did I mention it'll be free.

Additionally, I've been working on the workup for Confederate Marines, the Human Occupied Space map, the Confederate Scout Corps, the Confederate Medical Corps, the heavy duty cybernetics rules (YEAH! Full conversion cyborgs! 20m tall death machines!), energy field rules, and some other fun stuff.

So, start watching this space!


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Here's the document for weapons and armor.

I'll post the full document after I iron out some bugs in the robot and vehicle section (stupid power plants!)


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Confederate Psion Corps*​
With human genetic modification, mutation from harsh environments, pollutions and deliberate release of mutagenic weapons, as well as genetic drift due to cosmic rays, psionic powers (formerly called ESP and laughed at by everyone) have been classified and catagorized.

Like any type of power, the military is interested, since weaponry is it's business.

In the Confederacy, psionic powers are recognised, and while registration is required, it is no different than registering bionic parts, concealed weapons, vehicle ownership, or job status. There is no prejudice attatched to possessing psionic powers, indeed, many employers prefer them. Cybernetics have come into being to combat, enhance or emulate psionic powers.

The Psion Corps was developed in 2400 TR (Terran Reckoning) to offset suspected psionic abilities. Based on research developed by the Pre-Obelisk nations of Russia, America, Great Britian and Germany, the Psion Corps not only managed to prove the existance of psionic abilities, but enhance and train them in individuals.

Since then, the Psion Corps has grown to over a million members, enfolding gene-jacks, mutants and surgically enhanced psions, as well as alien races that are naturally psionic. Psions are paid well, and monthly, and offered lucrative contracts in regards to exploration and colonization.

Prerequisites for membership: One or more psionic abilities or mentally influencing mutations.
Benifits for membership: Starting pay of 5000 Cr a month, room and board, full medical.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

OK, apparently I left the BIG document on the computer in WA state (I'm still not completely moved. That's the problem when you OWN a house, you feel no pressure to move everything at once) and so the document is incomplete.

Specifically, in the armor, endoskeleton, fuel, chassis, locomotion area.

So, I'll start rebuilding it. I hate doing that, since during the initial creation there are always surges of innovativeness that are destroyed during second rebuilds.

But, that's not why you're here, is it?

There is a plethora of data here, and I think it might be time to put up a new thread. Now, for those of you interested, YES, d20 Past and d20 Apacolypse will be worked into it. Think about it. In the 300 years since Humanity has left the Bag colonies have fallen on hard times, collapsed in some places, and destroyed one another in others.

See, that's the beauty of the Nova Wars Universe, it's HUGE! It doesn't fully revolve on the war between the G'Tak Empire and the Terran Confederacy, nor is it always at peace. You have exploration, raiders, mercy missions, trade routes, piracy, etc.

But for now, let us talk about how first level PC's could be granted a ship. After all, NOBODY wants to play second fiddle to some jumped up NPC while your PC scrubs the deck.

*The Confederate Navy:* With the gear up for war, the need for further exploration, the need for pirate interdiction, and finally, the need to show that there is a substantial stick that the 900 lb gorrilla carries, the navy not only needs Super Cruisers, Super Devestators, Heavy Carriers and the other "Ships of the Line", they also need small craft. Light Attack Craft and transports are still a valid need. So the CNF needs crews.  If all the PC's take "Alliegence: Confederate Navy" the GM can put them on "Extended Duty", and a 10 year "Extended Duty" would be a 40th of a PC's lifespan. COmbine that with a Soulchip implant, guarenteed medical, then the PC's are actually good to go.

Naval Missions: Rescue, usually long range, with the PC's answerable to nobody else.
Pirate destruction, this can include boarding missions or even landing on a planet to destroy a pirate base.
Finding out what happened to a ship of the line that has disappeared.
The Confederate Navy is notoriously wooried more about results than they are how it was done. This is not the hidebound and regulation paralyzed of Ancient Terra wet-navy's, but rather a mixture.

*Marine Corps Missions*: Whoo boy. This is everything from Planetary Assault to guarding a ground convoy. The TMC is HUGE, roughly 3% of all Terrans are in the TMC, and roughly 20% have served in the TMC.

*Explorer Corps:* The Explorer Corps will *give* the PC's a ship if the following crew positions can be filled: Pilot, Medical, Astrogation, Weapons, Survey. That's it. The PC's ship will be held against the bonuses they will recieve for discovering new hyperspace routes, new solar systems, finding a lost colony, etc.

*Medical Corps:* As strange as it sounds, the Medical Corps follows the same prerequisites as the Explorer Corps, except most missions revolve around emergency response. The ship will have extensive medical refit bays, heavily armed/armorered shuttles, and the PC's will be compensated for lives saved and hazardous duty pay.

*Trade Association:* Most Terrans are happily "Dirt Siders" and the need for Trade is still sure. The Trade Association is willing to give a crew a ship and take only 10% of the profits from cargo until the ship is paid of, +30% of course. The Trade Association will also lend up to 90% of the cost of a cargo, placing the PC's themselves as collateral on the loan.

*Bounty Hunter Guild:* In return for 20% of paid bounties, the PC's can be given a light, fast ship with a prisoner bay on it, weapons, power armor, navigational programs. Once 150% of the cost is paid off, all of it is possessed by the PC's.

*Property Auction:* The Confederacy auctions off thousands of decommissioned ships each month, and 10% of them are not allowed to be big upon by corporations, a private citizen only auction. A TCN Frigate (Massing 340,000 MT, 3,000 feet long, 1200 feet wide, 500 feet thick, with only the weapons removed, shielding, sidewalls, sensors intact) once sold for a measly *145* credits.




Any questions?


----------



## Roudi

So what you're saying is, there should be no excuse for the PCs to NOT have a ship?  I like that.  I like that a lot.

I like the Psi Corps too.  Is Nova Wars geared to the craptastic d20M psionics system?  Or maybe using the DW2 psionics?  Or something else?


----------



## C. Baize

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> *Property Auction:* The Confederacy auctions off thousands of decommissioned ships each month, and 10% of them are not allowed to be big upon by corporations, a private citizen only auction. A TCN Frigate (Massing 340,000 MT, 3,000 feet long, 1200 feet wide, 500 feet thick, with only the weapons removed, shielding, sidewalls, sensors intact) once sold for a measly *145* credits.





Yoink beam activated.

This one's going in my D20 Future campaign after I flesh it out a bit.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Roudi said:
			
		

> So what you're saying is, there should be no excuse for the PCs to NOT have a ship?  I like that.  I like that a lot.



Unless the GM particularly is against the PC's owning a ship, then no. There's lots of ways to get a ship, and that even passes over easy crap like inheritance.



> I like the Psi Corps too.  Is Nova Wars geared to the craptastic d20M psionics system?  Or maybe using the DW2 psionics?  Or something else?



I'm kind of leaving it up to individual GM's.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Ship classes.

There are multiple "classes" of ships in the Nova Wars Universe.

With the ability to "mine" gas giants and the plethora of minerals available in an asteriod belt, not to mention what high tech engineering can do, the problem is not with the raw materials cost, but rather the cost to manufacture them.

But, there are different classes.

Private Craft, excluding cargo vessels, rarely exceed the 500 foot length, varying from as small as 15m long, 10m wide, 5m thick to as large as 150m long and 50m wide. Private craft, for the most part, have limited shielding, light weaponry, low missile tubes, and only thrusters and moderate FTL drives. However, they usually weigh less than 250 tonnes.

Frieghters: These things can be the size of a normal picket boat (50m long, 10m wide, 4m thick) to larger than a Superheavy Devestator. A frieghter is usually lightly armored, lightly if at all weaponed, with weak sidewalls and limited shielding. They handle like pregnant whales and are sluggish as far as speed goes.

Light military ships: With decent armor, high power weaponry, hard thrust drives and thrusters, moderate sidewalls, well tubed, light military ships are larger than most private craft, requiring crew of anywhere from 2 men to 140.

"Ships of the Line": These are your big boys. Up to 10km long, 5km wide and 3km thick, with sidewalls able to brunt a supernova, shields to deflect a comet and weapons to destroy a planet, these ships are massive and crew in the thousands rather than the hundreds.

Any questions?


----------



## Zuoken

Very cool stuff Ralts. The Equipment List looks awsome even without the armor and addons- I really like the weapon template system that you have set up.

But just to give you something to answer, what's the largest military ship in service within the Terran Empire?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Zuoken said:
			
		

> But just to give you something to answer, what's the largest military ship in service within the Terran Empire?



The Ghengis Khan Class Superdreadnaught.

This ship class is massive, and only 14 have been built to date. Each one takes about 7 1/2 years to build at the Jovian ship yards.

Hullclass: XXX
Drives: 6 Class AAA Ion Engines
FTL Capability: 4 Class AAA Hyperdrive Engines with Shunt Capability
Environmental: 240,000
Crew: 60,000
Launch Bays: 8
Combat Launch Bays: 22
Max FTL Speed: 140C
Shields: Class X Magnetic Force Shields, 4 Class V Graviton Shields
Sidewalls: Class X
Offensive Weapony:

Temporal Resonance Cannon
2 Gravity Flux Inverters
4 Vesuvius Anti-Matter Particle Acceleration Cannons
12 C++ Cannons
22 Shiva Missile Launchers
12 Missile Pods
78 Quad-Graviton Cannons
48 Phased N-Space Mag-Lances
Defensive Equipment:

125 Hymdall Countermissiles
148 Stryker Point Defense Lasers
 Double Layered Magnetic Force Shields
4 variable angle Graviton Shields

A Ghengis Khan is roughly 38 km long, 14 km wide and 9 km thick. It is a graceful, curving construct whose eye-pleasing shape belies it's deadliness.

They are known to carry a division of Terran Marines, as well as Planetary Assault class cyborgs, 44 Fast Attack Craft, 20 assault shuttles.


There you go, the largest, and the flagship of the fleets.


----------



## Dagger75

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> The Ghengis Khan Class Superdreadnaught.
> 
> 
> A Ghengis Khan is roughly 38 km long, 14 km wide and 9 km thick. It is a graceful, curving construct whose eye-pleasing shape belies it's deadliness.




Thats bigger than the area I usally map for a starting D&D game.  

 I love reading this thread.  So many great ideas.


----------



## Zuoken

That's certainly a behemoth that you have cooked up there Ralts; the Conquerer himself would be proud.

Just as another question, the Forced Evolution Races that you mentioned a while back, are they similar to moreaus at all? I've been toying around with a few ideas, among them an entirely genejack/FFE/cyborg penal combat unit as a PC party.

Tying in with that idea, would the Terran Marine Corps even consider using a Hellworld as a secret training base? I was thinking, harsh conditions, ample ruins, maybe even mutated wildlife that would provide a good starter for a campaign during the training of that said combat unit.


----------



## Roudi

Given the nature of the Terran Confederacy, I don't think any operations undertaken on distant worlds have to be classified as "secret."  The only reason to keep any secrets in the Confederacy is to ensure that information does not get passed along to enemy species.  The citizens know what must be done; you won't hear them complaining of immoral tactics or unethical warfare when it's their lives the Confederacy is out there protecting.


----------



## Peterson

Good stuff as always Ralts.

Keep it up bro.

Oh, and by any chance....is this going to be free?  

Peterson


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Zuoken said:
			
		

> TJust as another question, the Forced Evolution Races that you mentioned a while back, are they similar to moreaus at all? I've been toying around with a few ideas, among them an entirely genejack/FFE/cyborg penal combat unit as a PC party.



FE's are basically moreaus.



> Tying in with that idea, would the Terran Marine Corps even consider using a Hellworld as a secret training base? I was thinking, harsh conditions, ample ruins, maybe even mutated wildlife that would provide a good starter for a campaign during the training of that said combat unit.



It wouldn't be secret. There's more than one Hellworld that has a TMC base on it, for practice of brutal conditions in a high threat environment. Between the world itself and the prisoners trying to escape, it provides good training.

And what Roudi said basically holds true.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

And yes, it's going to stay free.


----------



## Emiricol

Will all this info be put into a doc or PDF?



			
				Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Number One: It won't be pay. It'll be posted right here, with additional expansions printed in Modernized! the magazine.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII

No idea what this is doing on the second page.  Get back to the top!


----------



## Dougal DeKree

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> ...  The planet [HARTELL II] does not rotate, lightside temperature is 2,000 C, while
> night-side is -600 C. The hangar is on the equator. No sats are in orbit, as
> solarspot or disturbances in the suns photosphere could easily knock them out
> of orbit....
> _How's that? More systems as we go._




Hello Warlord Ralts!

First off: This is brilliant work you are doing here, thank you so much for sharing it!
BUT: (and that's what i quoted this for...) my profession (engineer) makes me shudder when i see a temperature of -600 C -> absolute zero is -213,15 C which equals 0 Kelvin. If you could correct that it would make the material flawless   

Sorry for nitpicking

Dougal


----------



## C. Baize

He'll likely get to this, but not for a bit... 
He just moved into a new place and doesn't have Internet set up, yet.


----------



## dwayne

A just checking to see if there was anything going on and to ask if Warlord Ralts have seen D20 apocalypse and his thoughts on the up coming cyberscape.


----------



## Roudi

The major thing going on is that Ralts finally managed to get his modern undead masterpiece, Year of the Zombie, finished and available for sale.  If you like George Romero movies and are a fan of Ralts' work, I'd recommend you check it out.

Working on Year of the Zombie and it's upcoming support products has kept Ralts pretty busy lately, so I have no idea what other future fun work he's managed to do.

As for his opinion on d20 Apocalypse and d20 Cyberscape... couldn't give you his opinion on them.  I know Year of the Zombie delves into using zombie outbreaks as a method of creating an apocalyptic and post-apocalyptic campaign.  All those campaign details were written well before d20 Apocalypse was even announced.  There might be some overlap.  However, Year of the Zombie is pretty thorough in it's details (since it only deals with one campaign model) probably in a way that d20 Apocalypse couldn't be.  As for d20 Cyberscape, I don't think any of us have seen enough about this book to make any judgement calls.


----------



## beverson

I couldn't let this thread disappear into the back pages, so BUMP


----------



## slingbld

Oh where, oh where has our Warlord Raltz gone?
Oh where, oh where can he be??

Honestly man, 
come home to us and post some more goodness 

Slingbld~


----------



## Angel Tarragon

slingbld said:
			
		

> Oh where, oh where has our Warlord Raltz gone?
> Oh where, oh where can he be??
> 
> Honestly man,
> come home to us and post some more goodness
> 
> Slingbld~



Yes! More is good.

Mmmmmmm...............more....


----------



## Wolv0rine

While I'm sure the love does Ralts' heart good, the poor man's buried forehead-deep under a stack of YotZ suppliments he's writing, with a computer that's trying for all it's worth to die after being dropped in a move.  

I'm just impressed this thread's still getting the love.  I know how cool this stuff is, but I've sat around BSing with him about it over beers.  It rocks to see you guys still interested. 

And I still say the Frogstar armor is the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wolv0rine said:
			
		

> And I still say the Frogstar armor is the coolest thing ever.



I concur. It is *quite* cool.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Well, work on the Nova Wars setting is progressing, albiet slowly. Now, although the full PDF's will be pay (because of art costs and the like) there will still be a LOT of data on this thread.

From what I've heard from d20 Future gaming groups, the hardest part of it is justifying why the PC's have a spaceship. Now I thought I presented plenty of options before, but if anyone is having problems in that area, let me know.

One thig to look at, is the kind of adventures a party wants to do. One of the reasons I like this setting so much, is there is a LOT to do. From exploring new planets, meeting new races, exploring old ruins and discovering anceint plots, to total warfare and small spy action. There's even interstellar trading and smuggling.

If anyone has any requests on something they want to see, or want expanded/finished (with the exception of the spaceship creation rules, those are already being done, and are a massive project) just drop me a line here, and I'll do my best.


----------



## eyebeams

So, there's ben a lot of detail on the genocidal fascist state in the setting. Where are the rules and support for heroes?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

eyebeams said:
			
		

> So, there's ben a lot of detail on the genocidal fascist state in the setting. Where are the rules and support for heroes?



Such as?

I've listed a few organizations, the fact that mercenary units are fairly large and powerful, corporations they can purchase from.

What kind of support do you want to see detailed?


----------



## eyebeams

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Such as?
> 
> I've listed a few organizations, the fact that mercenary units are fairly large and powerful, corporations they can purchase from.
> 
> What kind of support do you want to see detailed?




Specific details on the ideologies, tactics and gear (mostly likely, refitted, I should think) of these groups.


----------



## Ymdar

I would like to see the completed stats of the cyborgs. (recon trooper, infantry trooper, planetary assault trooper etc.)


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Ymdar said:
			
		

> I would like to see the completed stats of the cyborgs. (recon trooper, infantry trooper, planetary assault trooper etc.)



OK, which should I do first:

Starship rules, or cyborg rules?

As for the idealogies, I guess I can go back through, gather up the guilds and organizations I've placed in here already, and flesh them out further.


----------



## The Black Kestrel

Personally I'd rather see starship rules first. With D20 Cyberscape coming out on Friday it fills my need for cybernetics (hopefully its full-borg rules won't suck). However nothing is coming out for starships/starship combat that I'm aware of (though I haven't checked out Blood and Space 2 yet).


----------



## Roudi

I'll second the vote for Starships.  In a Sci-FI setting such as Nova Wars, starships are an essential staple.  Cyborgs are great too, but they are proverbial icing on the cake by comparison.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Starships, baby. You can never have too many.


----------



## Ymdar

I guess I'm outnumbered this time. Then again I can wait for those colossal fighting machines to jump into the atmosphere and level entire cities.


----------



## Captain Tagon

::drools::

This stuff is amazing.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Starships it is. I have a couple things to finish for a Year of the Zombie product, then I'll but out the rules for Starship Creation.

It's going to be detail oriented, IE: Life support systems, computers, hydroponics labs, lifeboats, etc.

Thank you for your patience.




Remember, in the words of Evil Dougie Houser on Starship Troopers: "It's simple numbers boys and girls. They have more."


----------



## Dagger75

I love just reading this thread.  Again great stuff Warlord Ralts.

And another vote for starships.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Forgive me for asking, but... he's alright?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Thanks for asking. Just overtasking myself, and I get tired easier than I used to.

Now, the work on the starships are continuing, and an art free quickie-layout PDF will be here for free, eventually. It'll be totally OGC and everything, HUZZAH!

But, in mean time, let's revisit a few things...

In the opening of the 21st Century a Greenland expidition discovered an "anomoly" trapped below the antarctic ice pack. Requesting and recieving the aid of the United States, the engineers and scientists drove a hole through the ice to the "anomoly" and discovered a cliche.

An obelisk. An actuality a nanotechnology supercomputer that stored massive amounts of data on the history of mankind prior to homo sapiens arrival on the planet earth. A highly advanced AI inhabited the obelisk, instructing those who first viewed it where the obelisk came from, what it was created for, and how it could be utilized. The AI then deconstructed, leaving behind it's memories in storage, but the personality that had once driven it disappated.

Aside from the cliche, was also a huge ship, over ten kilometers long, a kilometer wide, and a half kilometer thick. Unlike many science fiction novels, the starship was not a simple exploration vessel, nor was it merely damaged by age. Age had not touched the ship.

War had.

Multiple weapon blisters, patched hull damage, hastily added on weapons pods, and thickly layered armor. Exploration of the ship revealed it to be a combination war ship, exploration ship, scientific ship. Technical data, machine shops, medical bays, cloning facilities, shuttles, massive FTL engines, repair robots, much, much data.

The obelisk powered up the ship, and used it's communications array to access the world wide data network, and began disseminating technology as rapidly as possible, to as many points as possible. The creators of the obelisk had forseen that one faction or another on the ravaged face of Terra may have been interested in hoarding the knowledge contained within the obelisk, and that the resulting battle of the information could have resulted in Armeggedon.

The effect of such a massive load of advanced theorizes, technological data, nanotechnology "creation templates", energy and agriculture data, the sheer plethora of information, started wars and skirmishes across the globe.

When the dust settled, the majority of the old governments were overthrown. The concept of "work for food" was cast aside, medical aid was as simple as inhaling, and the world had changed. Only a few governments had survived, and those by incorporating into vast multinational business conglomerates.

Religions were shook to thier foundations, and many collapsed into dust. However, Bhuddism, Islamism, and Catholocism were able to quickly adapt. Catholicism had the advantage of a fairly youthful and energenic Pope, a man of vision and political as well as religious and social savvy. The Catholic Church convulsed and tore at it self for a period of several years, and then emerged as the Church of Humanity Unbound.

Islam, long plagued with the same violent sects that the Catholic Church had also had to deal with, was better prepared. There was little fighting, and more discussing, between radical sects and mainstream Islam. The meteorite enshrined at Mecca was carefully analyzed by new technology, without the hands of mankind despoiling it, and, armed with it, many of the most radical sects left, aboard private starships, to seek out and regain the Holy Land from those who had dishonored and murdered thier ancestors.

Bhuddism went along as it always did.

The new world power, the Terran United Nations, passed what is, in retrospect, well meaning but foolish legislature, charging the wealthiest of the regions, that housed the most industry and the more technically adept workers, with creating starships for those nations that were less able to create thier own.

For every one starship created for thier own population, ten must be created for those nations that had been exploited, ignored, or abused by the more advanced nations.

While this was initially legislated with the best of intentions, human frailities such as greed (in the form of bribing inspectors, cutting corners, short inventories, etc), hatred (in the refusal to use state of the art components, designing equipment to fail, etc) and just plain stupidity made sure that these ships were anything BUT the best that the Terran United Nations could have sent into space.

A joint China/Russia/American/Japanese venture (J.-C.A.R. Pact) utilized the last remaining space asset of the 4 former nations (The International Space Station) and the Pearl Harbor Space Elevator, launched a sophisticated AI driven ship toward the asteriod belt. The ship was designed to seek out a concentration of minerals, set down, create a factory to produce ore gathering drones and smelting ships, and then send the gathered and refined minerals back to earth in large ignots on a ballistic arc.

This mining operation went on for several years, with the ignots impacting at the J-CAR lunar station, until a successful lawsuit in the World Court by the Pan-African Union stopped the operation from continuing, citing loss of livelihood.

However, the J-CAR Pact had, by that time, circumvented the TUN mandate and build several hundred ships, orbital facilities around Mars and Venus, as well as initial construction of solar collectors on Mercury. J-CAR insisted that TUN's authority only extended as far as the ionosphere of Terra, not to the surrounding planets or space ventures.

The TUN could not let this challenge to thier authority and power stand, and ordered the J-CAR to turn over all facilities, give over all profits, halt all operations, and pay massive fines to "nations and entities wrong by illegal operations" in order to make restitution for jobs/sales lost on Terra. J-CAR refused, and the TUN military arm moved in on the Terran holdings of the J-CAR multinational corporation.

When the dust settled, J-CAR and the Pan-African Union (who had sided halfway through the wars with J-CAR after realizing that the TUN would seek to break them up also if they were allowed to break the power of J-CAR) stood triumphant.

Outside of Earth, however, the limited FTL ships, most of which only able to make a little faster than 5C, were steadily heading out into space. Sadly, the majority (some scholars put the figure at 87%) of the starships were either lost or arrived at the wrong star or took far longer than estimated to arrive.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Terran Unified Systems​

  After the collapse of the TUC, and the rise of megacorporations, the Terran system began a rapid industrial expansion, with colonization of Venus, Mars, and several of the moons of Jupiter, Uranus, Saturn, and the small planetiod Pluto. Explorers and astrogators found the remains of several G'Tak warships and probes in the nearest systems, which began to seriously worry the megacorporations. The evidence discovered provided evidence, backing the theory that while 65 million years had passed in the Sol System only 6,500 years had passed for the rest of the universe.

Colonies demanded that the Terran System Government protect them, and the Terran System Government demanded that the colonies pay taxes and provide certian favors to the Terra System. After approximately ten years of arguement, the Terran Unified Systems were formed.

Under the TUS the megacorporations ruled with a thinly vieled hand. During this time those cities that had not been abandoned on Terra grew upwards, and the difference between the have and have nots grew greater. Terms were extended further and further as rapidly advancing technology allowed humans to live longer and longer. Within fifty years the average election turnover rate for a set of the TUS Council stood at 100 years.

Many citizens, dissatistfied with life on Terra, or unwilling to stay on struggling colonies, joined the TUS Navy. There they found that more and more responsibility and duties had been turned over to aritficial intellignece and robots, manufactured by those who pulled the strings of the TUS, and those very creations seen as having unswavering loyalty, unlike normal humans.

Many whispered that the TUS was setting itself up as the first dictatorial council to span several dozen systems in Terran Human history. Those who spoke too loudly began disappearing, and discontent grew.

However, while the TUS deliberated over the status of artificially intillegent sentients, the Fist Artificial War began. When the war was over, the old system was discarded, and a semi-peaceful rebellion occurred.

When it was over, the present day Terran Confederation was created and empowered with overseeing human space. To facilitate control of it's territory, the TC created the Confederate Navy, the Marines, the Bounty Hunter Guild, and empowered all three to act as an enforcer of Confederate Law.

While each Sector/System/Planet was responsible for creating it's own laws, the Terran Law Enforcement Trio was to be used only for the worst problems.


----------



## Imperialus

very cool.  It's nice to see some of the backstory taking more shape.


----------



## Wolv0rine

Wolv0rine said:
			
		

> And I still say the Frogstar armor is the coolest thing ever.





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> I concur. It is *quite* cool.



And just because I happened across it earlier whist looking for something completely different...
Frogstar Armor


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

The Silent Rebellion​
A.K.A.
The Birth of the Confederacy​As the First Artifical War (then known as the Digital Rebellion) wound down, the majority of the population was unhappy with the Terran Unified Systems government. Most citizens felt that the corporate influence on the corrupt and incompetant beuracry was what led to the Digital Rebellion. Despite the fact that the the government claimed that all digital intelligences were out to kill every human in existance, many digital intelligences had infiltrated the homes of those referred to as "dregs" and befriended roughly 80% of the voting population.

During the years of fierce fighting, many new colonies either successfully broke away, or failed altogether, several of the larger, more established colonies, including the Orion Systems and the Hawking Trinary, established thier own independence. The TUS was too busy to bring the rebellious systems back in the fold, but still began making contingecy plans to bring the systems back into line through force after the war was over.

When the Digital Rebellion was over, elections were held once again, for the first time in the 20 years since the Digital Rebellion had started. The people in power agreed to let the newly formed Digital Artificial Sentient Systems overseeing the voting tabulation. The Free Colonies insisted that the people in power abide by the results of the election, and agreed to abide by the results of a second vote putting forward whether or not the Free Colonies should rejoin the TUS without penalty.

The people in power were confident in the fact that the three people that they had put forward for the position of President of the TUS would win, and that the several dozen "outside canidates" that were not supported by any of the three main political parties would have no chance.

When the votes were tabulated, the people in power of the Terran Unified Systems were shocked that an unknown candidate running under a reform banner had won. "Maylo Traven" of Signus IV had won the election, garnering a massive 80% of the votes. In a shock, most of the degens had actually voted, rather than let thier votes be sold, and over 90% of them had voted for Maylo Traven.

At first, the majority of Terra based super-corporations geared up thier mercenary forces and prepared to enforce thier edicts of what the elections results would be. Despite the fact that many of thier databases had been severely damaged and/or comprimised during the Digital Rebellion, most of the super-corps were convinced they had held the advantage in numbers and technology.

However, the Free Colonies had been brought back into the fold, and thier warships jumped into the Sol System to enforce the legitimate results of the elections. The majority of the non-Sol System based super-corps joined in with the Free Colony's fleet, and thousands of warships, dropship, and ground forces arrived.

A vote of confidence in the current government took place, with the government failing by an overwhelming 70%. After ten years, a new government emerged, the power of the executive office seperated by multiple layers and offset by several layers of beauracry.

With the discovery of ancient battlegrounds, G'Tak Empire monitoring stations, the frightened and technologically regressed former allies and enemies alike, and evidence that after 6,500 years, the G'Tak Empire was still intact, the population of the Terran Human worlds wanted to ensure that any attack by the G'Tak would not only be rebuffed, but a followup mission could be sent to persued the enemy to never return.

The military was carefully regulated, enlistment on an entirely volunteer basis, and lavish benifits provided to those who completed thier terms of enlistment. A full 40% of the governmental tax income was slated for the military. The military was seen as the enforcement arm of the new government as well as it's citizen's sword and shield.

For the most part, individual planets/systems answered to themselves as far as laws, customs, religion and the day to day running of operations. Tax limits were set at maximums for planetary and system governments to bring in, and limits were set on what each level of the government could take from those below.

In the five hundred years since the collapse of the Terran Unified Systems, the Terran Confederacy has kept several thousand planets moving in the same direction, and kept them protected from the very real threat of the G'Tak Empire.

While to outsiders the Terran Confederacy may see a monolithic organization, there are many different factions, based on religions, idealogy, genetic beliefs, and ancestory. Every election usually has several dozen canidates that have been nominated by the various political entities of the Confederacy.

With an election coming up in the next two years, members of the Confederacy and protected/member species alike are looking forward to the election.


----------



## dwayne

Bump


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Definate bump right now.

I'm in the middle of doing up a few things. Mostly tests on races and equipment. The Starship Construction Manual is giving me major headaches, just like YotZ.

So....

Bump


----------



## marcoasalazarm

anda-one,anda-two,anda-three..

B-U-M-P.


----------



## Night Watchman

ya-cha-cha-cha!! <BUMP> ya-cha-cha-cha!! oi!


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Let's take it up a level.

It's time to start this thing up.

Nova Wars Wiki 

Get with me if you want the password.

email at ralts at hotmail.com

Things are starting to move on it. (Vehicles are already making to the PnM section)

This thread is WAY too unwieldy as it is, but we should use it to hash things out before or while they're being put there.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, I sure would like it. Didn't knew you had a Wiki of this thing already.

Hope you don't mind me borrowing a couple of things, tho. Your setting's tech's too good not to.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Well, I sure would like it. Didn't knew you had a Wiki of this thing already.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me borrowing a couple of things, tho. Your setting's tech's too good not to.



Right now it's in the assembly stage.

Once it's open for sure, I'll let everyone know in this thread.

Plus, roughed out ideas and discussion on what to improve, or who wants to do what should take place in here.


----------



## Peterson

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Let's take it up a level.
> 
> It's time to start this thing up.
> 
> Nova Wars Wiki
> 
> Get with me if you want the password.
> 
> email at ralts at hotmail.com
> 
> Things are starting to move on it. (Vehicles are already making to the PnM section)
> 
> This thread is WAY too unwieldy as it is, but we should use it to hash things out before or while they're being put there.




Ralts.

Do me a favor and email me at the email addy in my sig below.  I keep getting my emails to you bounced back (unable to deliver), and my Yahoo IM is unreliable.

Thanks.

Peterson


----------



## dwayne

*?*

  hello is there any body out there    bump


----------



## genshou

Don't forget, the database crash made all posts since Dec. 29 vanish.  If there were any updates to this thread since then I really hope someone has them saved.


----------



## Ymdar

genshou:

If I remember correctly, there were no new posts after that date, only bumps. But I may not remember correctly.


----------



## genshou

I didn't know you have an accout on here, *Ymdar*.

Anyway, I haven't seen Ralts around for a long time.  Anybody know if he's doing all right?


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

genshou said:
			
		

> I didn't know you have an accout on here, *Ymdar*.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't seen Ralts around for a long time.  Anybody know if he's doing all right?



I'm back, baby!

Twisted steel, sex appeal, and a cumulative 3.6 GPA!

*The Biological Artifical Sentient Systems*​
After the biological sentient rebellion, the Terran Confederacy legally and politically recognised over 100 systems entirely populated by genetically engineered beings. This included, but was not limited too: Clones, genetically modified humans, genetically altered sentient animals, genetically created creatures, and "War-Genetweaks" from the Digital Rebellion and the Biological Rebellion.

This may seem at odds with the Confederacy's official line of: "Toe the line or die" when it comes to poltical discussion, but it actually solved the problem of citizens attempting to circumvent the Eugenics Laws by placing thier mental patterns in a clone and claiming that the engrams had been altered enough to make a new person who now had 400 years to live. They put all clones of people who hit 400 years old in the Biological Sentient Systems, where they were not considered citizens for 20 years, and were expected to work.

The Biological Artificial Sentient Sytems operates on a singularily unique government. A combination of feudalism, socialism, capitalism, and democracy, Elected officials oversee regions of planets, while appointees by these officials oversee the planet, and each system is overseen by a representative elected by "Sector Lords" who are emplaced by "Service to the System" in various jobs. Above the System Lords is the Artificial Council, all chosen from the System Lords, who must have served for at least 50 years. Over it all is the Artificial Commisar, who is in position for 50 years, or if his onboard cybernetics and linkup to the vast computer database and artificial cybernetic intelligences detect massive abberancy in his/her mental patterns.

All industry is owned by the System, with profits going right back into local "Districts" and these are taxed, rather than the citizens. Each citizen recieves a Basic Living Stipend, which gaurentees that each is paid according to ability and need. Employment does not affect the BLS, but the type of job does.

The BASS does not maintain a military, instead insisting that the Terran Confederacy protect him, but also requiring all citizens of the BASS serve at least 25 years in the TCN, with the knowledge that citizens of the BASS will recieve weekly Soulchip updates, as well as have a clone ready to be implanted with Soulchip memories should the original be destroyed.

In the BASS, personal appearance, sex, and race, are all mutable. A simple 20 minute nanite operation can change a person at the cellular level, and since mitochondrial DNA is what is used for identification, many younger citizens of the BASS often experiment with different bodies, different races, and even different genders.

Plantary Defense Forces within the BASS are all volunteer, with a simple prerequisite of having served thier tour of duty within the TCN. As the BASS provides appoximately 15% of the TCN's military hardware, BASS PDF's are some of the best armed in the known galaxy.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

*Beyond the DMZ*

Anti-Spinward and Coreward, lay the system that worry every politician, every military leader, and even general civilians of the mottled groups that make up the Terran Human Systems.

The G'Tak Empire.

While it is well known that the frenzied fighting some 6,500 years ago destroyed the G'Tak race itself, that race's empire lives on. It's member races, the survivors anyway, still exist, and undoubtably are still willing to take on the Terran race in order to once again ensure their primacy in the Milky Way Galaxy.

The G'Tak Empire is mostly unknown, although deep penetration probes have revealed the following:


Most of the races look to have actually stagnated or regressed in technology.
Many star systems still have wreckage of the Proto-Human/G'Tak War still wandering about. One particular system has an artificial asteriod belt some 11 light minutes from the primary star made up entirely of wreckage.
The Kraveel look to have taken up the G'Tak's position in the government.
There are no remaining G'Tak.
Most shipyards are still producing ship designs from the Human/G'Tak War.
Terran Human technology actually exceeds the G'Tak Empire's technology level, particularly in the weapons/starship/cybernetics/genengineering fields.
Many systems formerly occupied are now barren.
G'Tak Empire races appear to only be able to handle .6-.8 G worlds, with a temperate climate, less than 5 degree axial tilt, and 80% solar radiation shielding. This limits thier worlds by over 95%.
In the last 50 engagements, including the Shivak Incident, the G'Tak Empire has fielded military equipment that Terran Systems pirates would be too embarassed to hijack.
Interrogation of prisoners shows that the G'Tak Empire has been claiming to still be fighting the Proto-Humans.
Scanned starship databases show that the G'Tak released some kind of autonomous AI starship system, a multi-tiered operation of manufacturing and operation that seems to be charged with eliminating anything that is not of Empire design. This may explain the use of old style ships.
Further spinward, something is happening. According to captured ship databases, no G'Tak Empire ship is to enter the Galactic Core. Reasons are unknown.
The G'Tak Empire is made up of 20 surviving races. 15 of those are slave races.
According to G'Tak Empire databases, Proto-Human's are 40 feet tall, breathe nuclear radiation, and can rend apart starships bare handed and other rediculous claims. MILINT recommends that Plantary Assault Cyborgs be reconfigured to match this.
The G'Tak Empire spans over 50,000 habitated systems, with a population of 8.5x10 (21), 30% of whom are military.
Deep Coreward penetrations have shown that every system is nothing but an automated fortress. Past this line the probes do not return.

Enjoy!


----------



## genshou

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> I'm back, baby!
> 
> Twisted steel, sex appeal, and a cumulative 3.6 GPA!



He liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiives!

And his GPA is higher than mine


----------



## Ymdar

Bump.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Figured I better bump this parent thread if I'm going to start doing weapons, armor, ships, and cyborgs today.


----------



## kroh

Guess that means you willl be busy today!  Good to see this still kicking!
Regards,
Walt


----------



## Zuoken

*bumpity*


----------



## Zuoken

Ressurecting this thread from the dead.

I first read this when I was a sophomore in high school and thought it was amazing back then- now I'm the same in college and it still impresses me.


----------



## Ymdar

Too bad we never got more information.


----------



## slingbld

**Bump**

Warlord Ralts, where are you man!
This has all be awesome material, please get back into it if you can. 
I still have the Nova Wars Wiki page bookmarked, though it still ways coming soon. 

Hope all is well with ya!


----------



## Merlin's Shadow

slingbld said:


> Warlord Ralts, where are you man!
> This has all be awesome material, please get back into it if you can.
> I still have the Nova Wars Wiki page bookmarked, though it still ways coming soon.
> 
> Hope all is well with ya!



He hasn't been on the boards since June of last year.


----------



## slingbld

It seems he's dropped off the face of the earth. 
I knew from the boards he was having some kind of medical issues. I hope they were not too severe. Hopefully just family life & work is all that's keeping him away....


----------



## genshou

He doesn't come to the chatroom anymore, either.  He's probably alive and well and just had other things fill up his time.


----------



## Merlin's Shadow

genshou said:


> ...other things fill up his time.




Things other than ENWorld? Inconceivable!


----------



## Buddha the DM

genshou said:


> He doesn't come to the chatroom anymore, either.  He's probably alive and well and just had other things fill up his time.




Good for him. If he ever sees this then I wish him well with whatever he is doing.


----------



## Ymdar

I wish I had other things to fill up my time either.


----------



## ukgpublishing

Ralts, is still alive, kicking and writing. Mainly YotZ stuff at the moment but I know from conversations that Nova Wars has had some further treatment to. Aside from this he's been busy with some freelance laywork. But keep your eyes open, cos he's got a whole load of stuff ready to hit the shelves and more than likely forums later this year.

Later all


----------



## Merlin's Shadow

Thanks for the update.


----------



## slingbld

*Bump*
Just keeping the thread close to the top in hopes are beloved warlord will one day submit a few more goodies to us


----------



## slingbld

*BUMP*

A Final bump in hopes of learning what happened with Ralts and Nova Wars....
Love the stuff and recently started plumbing the old bookmarked threads for sci-fi ideas. came across this one and have spent the last hour pouring over it....


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Bump.

I think I'll look over the thread, and see what I can add or fix.

Anyone still reading this?


----------



## Buddha the DM

Occasionally I read through it.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Well, I'll be adapting a few ideas I've picked up over the last few years.

First of all is to get rid of any fractional mathematics when creating things. I think we had enough of squared and fractions making cyberdecks in Shadowrun 2.0.

I've been looking over the spaceship and weapon and armor creation rules, and saw a lot of things I'd do differently.

The wonderful thing about this setting is it's the setting that matters, not so much the system.

A problem right now is the loss of d20 Modern and d20 Future as far as the ability to buy it goes.

I've had a little experience with rewriting game systems as well as developing game systems for the past few years, and I'm thinking about doing some work on this thread to revamp my skills and blow the rust off of my imagination and see what I can get hauling.

d20 Future has a few problems, which is that it comes down less to what your AC is, when aim assist, reflexive triggers, auto-aim, aim-bots, and stuff like that can affect a to hit roll, and more how much you have for shields and armor plating.

Which means that I just might have to think over AC a bit.

Making all armors AC: 10 (modded for size) with deflection shields adding a deflection bonus and reflexive defenses adding some stuff, it might simplify armor combat rules.

I had some ideas about the armor, rereading my old stuff, and keeping the armor stuff modular, presenting the rules, and then a few examples, would probably be the best way to do it.

One thing about Nova Wars is scope.

The PC's aren't going to be facing a Domination Class Auto-Tank one on one unless they're wearing PL8 or PL9 armor and the auto-tank is PL6 or PL7, since it would be a man sized person taking on a football stadium that shoots back. It's keeping the size and combat ability disparity intact so that the GM and players can decide: Are we crew members/commanders of PL8 main battle tanks capable of wiping out cities, or are we Med-Corps rescuers who drop down on the planet in unarmored armor and try to rescue citizens from a natural disaster, or are we Bounty Hunter Guild members out to stop the Ruthless Killer who's just made landfall on a small colony?

I think I need to start with the basics for weaponry, armor, vehicles, and worry about spaceships later.

Spaceships are what really got to me. Those nearly gave me a nervous breakdown, but I think I figured out the problem.

But, I think I'll look over this and figure out where I need to start as well as get my head back in the Nova Wars frame of mind.


----------



## The Black Kestrel

I still review the thread, usually once a year. I haven't run a Sci-Fi d20 Modern game since '07, but is more my player's taste than mine.


----------



## doghead

Ralts Bloodthorne said:


> But, I think I'll look over this and figure out where I need to start as well as get my head back in the Nova Wars frame of mind.




I just stumbled across this today, and have only skimmed the first few pages. But it does look interesting, and keen to see what you come up with.

thotd


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne

Setting it up:

Right now, there aren't any "real" maps for the  systems, the core, and the arms then what has been posted here. Over the  last few years I've lost drives, had computers melt down, and moved, so  stuff like the old Nova War maps are gone. However, it doesn't mean  that it can't be played easily. Now, back in the day I used to use the  old System Generation rules in the back of my ratty old copy of  Traveller (circa 1985) to generate the systems and we just moved on.  But, that doesn't mean that you can't just make stuff up.

The GM  needs to poll the players and see what kind of game they expect, or let  the players know what kind of game he has ready. You're going to want  different characters/stat-point spread depending on the campaign. Terran  Marine campaign is going to use a lot of clones and soul-chip where  exploratory core one or a merchant marine one.

But, you have to  get started: So, I'd suggest a heroic stat-bloc (18, 17, 16, 15, 13, 12)  which might seem powerful until you realize that everyone can reach  cybernetic implants and bio-implants to adjust their stats. Hell, gene  therapy can adjust stats. And speaking of gene therapy, lets take a look  at it.

The "Perfect Terran Descent" standard is 17's across the  board. The "average" TD stat-wise is no longer 9-10 but rather 13-14,  due to long term genetic sequencing and improvements that have gone on  so long that the old Terran stocks are pretty much lost.

Genetic  Tweaking can be used to 'boost' a stat, which is why Terran Descent get a  +2 to any stat at first level. There's a graduated formula for how much  it costs to get genetic enhancement along with vat-grown tissue  replacements and cybernetic implants, which will boost everything from  Strength to Charisma. 

Once you get the stats (HOORAY) go ahead  and hit up the rest of your group and decide what kind of characters you  want to have. Now, if you're running a Terran Marine one, you'd want  all combat and combat support stuff. If you're doing the majority of the  rest of them you'll want to have a nicely interlocking party. But let's  take a look at how Nova Wars, with high tech (most of it geared for  warfare) changes things.

Strong: Strong is much less of a core  class when characters can have Grade IV Str implants and boot themselves  up to 22/28 really easy, or strap on a suit of Goblin IV power armor  and rip through ferrocrete with their bare hands. HOWEVER, strong  characters are great for colony, exploration, and med-corps campaigns  since there will be a lot of times there will be limitations on armor  and other stuff. I would not recommend them for military campaigns.  Strong class characters do make great cyborgs or genejacks, and all  strong characters are given enhancements right off the bat.

Tough:  One of the advantages here is that tough characters can pack in the  cybernetics and genejacks. With it based on Con they can really slap it  in.

Fast: Fast are mainly pilots and gunners, and usually slam in  the reflex boosting cybernetics and genejacks. Bounty Hunters  specializing in fast-draw work great, of course. Most fast characters  have small, wiry bodies and big heads with wide spread large eyes.

Smart: Yeah. You can figure this one.

Charismatic:  EVERY Group except a Terran Marine group needs one of these, and Terran  Marines who want rank need to take at least one level in this. These  guys will handle port landings, dealing with officials, greasing palms  in the underworld, and getting equipment for the group.

Anyway,  once that is done, you go through and start grabbing gear. Now, if  you're playing a Terran Marine campaign you've got your  basic loadout,  so you don't need to worry about buying equipment since you'll have your  basic loadout.

Now, from what I found out during YotZ playtests  is that a lot of GM's shy away from giving the PC's military grade  hardware. But a GM needs to realize in Nova Wars there's a difference  between military grade equipment and military surplus and planetary  defense gear.

Remember in Starship Troopers they carried normal  rifles, and at the end they showed the dude blowing off the top of a  hill with a single rifle shot? Yeah, Terran Confederacy mil-surplus  compared to gear of the line. Your players aren't going to need 5d100  (ignored first 50 points of hardness) atomic rifle carried by Terran  Marine heavy weapons troops because of the splash, which would  annihilate a city block but just damages friggen auto-tanks. Fire one of  those in an asteriod with a dome settlement and the dome will explode  into fragments of duraplast and everyone will die.

Yeah, the  characters can pack heavy weaponry, but they aren't going to want to  pull the trigger in a lot of habitats, so don't be afraid to let them  buy it. Some of those worlds have 'legacy' creates that can take the  damage like they were living tanks. (Yes, Virginia, there are dragons.  Big, armored, plasma vomiting, flying, killing dragons)

Now, they'll need a starship.

Now, in most Space Opera games that's a hard part.

The  thing with Nova Wars is the "Breaker Yards" (Usually out at Lagrange  Points or by the foundries out at the gas giants or asteroid belts) are  FULL of vessels. You can have the first adventure where they're  searching old wrecks looking for a good one, salvaging one that is on a  parabolic arc, or buying a REALLY cheap on at a Terran Confederacy  auction.

Like I've stated: I'd recommend something like the  Airhart. Good engines, good life support, spacious, cargo room, cryo  bays, med-bays. A ship is more than just a high tech horse, it is their  base, their home, where they store their loot, and where they live.

Ships  NEED weapons and shields in the Nova Wars universe. It's a dangerous  galaxy out there. Yeah, it might seem like 6,500 years would let the  various civilizations clean up the galaxy, but it's a big ol' galaxy out  there and the G'Tak Empire is more about holding onto their territory  and there is still a LOT of war debris. Worlds still charred, slammed  back to the Stone Age, killer satellites, stuff like that. So having  that ship be armed is a big thing, and you don't want the players to  worry about losing their ship by hitting a piece of debris in hyperspace  and blowing their ship to parts.

OK, next I'll go over the various groups (again) that the players can join in order to further their adventures.

Everything from Medical Corps to Decommissioned Marines.


----------



## The Black Kestrel

Good stuff, keep it coming. I may finally be motivated to paint some of my Sci-Fi miniatures.


----------

